# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  Հեռուստաընկերություններ: Ուղեղի լվացման լավագույն միջոցներից:Ինչպես պայքարել դրա դեմ:

## Լեռնցի

Հարգելի ընկերներ, շատերդ եք նկատում նեկայիս հեռուստաընկերություններում տիրող իրավիճակը: 
Պատկերը հետևյալն է: Հեռուստատեսության բազմաթիվ տափակ շոունները և հաղորդումները, կինոները, մարդկանց արհեստականացնում են, կտրում իրական կյանքից և կամաց կամաց դարձնում մարդուն խոսացող անասուն: Այսօր շատերդ նույնիսկ Ձեր շրջապատում կչանաչեք այդպիսիններին:

Ինչպես կարելի է պայքարել այս երևույթի դեմ:  :Angry2: 
Շնորհակալություն:

----------

Lion (15.12.2009), Tig (30.09.2011), Արևհատիկ (13.01.2010), հովարս (02.03.2012)

----------


## Լեռնցի

Հումորի արտադրամասերով գործարաններին հատուկ ֆիլտրեր են պետք

Զարմանալի է. լուսադեմին արթնացել եմ, որ գրեմ ակնհայտ բայց անտեսվող խնդիրներից մեկի՝ USArmenia-ի հումորների մասին ու մտքումս կուտակվածը մատյանումս գրելուց առաջ ակամա համացանցի էջերը թերթեցի եւ նորից բացվեցին USArmenia –ի հումորները… 
Սրանք թունավոր արտանետումների նման ամենուր են: Սա արդեն շատ լուրջ խնդիր է: 
Հումորի արտադրամասերով գործարաններին հատուկ ֆիլտրեր են պետք: 
Վերջերս «Կարգին հաղորդման» ամանորյա ծրագրի նախագիծը նայեցի, հաղորդման բնույթն ուսումնասիրելու համար, ու պարզեցի, որ ամենաքիչը 7 տարի հայությանը մատուցվող սննդակարգի միջոցով ազատ ռադիկալներ կոչվածներն իրենց քայքայիչ գործն են անում: 
Հում ու անհամ հումորով մի ժամանակ արտերկրի արատների հետ ծանոթացրին ու ներմուծեցին, հիմա էլ արատների տեղական արտադրամաս են դրել ու դրանց տարածող ԲԻԶՄԵՍՄԵՆՆԵՐ են դարձել: 
Հայությանը վերածում են ակամա թմրամոլների: Համաշխարհայնացման ցնդող գաղափարները տարածող Բիզմեզման-ները իրենց բիզմեզը Հայաստանում էլ դնելու համար, նախապես, մի լավ ցնցեցին, ընտանիքներ քանդեցին, պայթեցրին, անհավասարակշռություն առաջացրին հայության կյանքում ու ներվերը հանգստացնող, ցավազրկող միջոցների անվան տակ հայության գլխին կապեցին իրենց բիզմեզի արգասիք` տեխնիկական ալկոհոլն ու «երանելության» գիրկը կանչող հոգեմետ դեղերը: 
Արհեստական հորմաններով բտված ու բթացած արտերկրի ռոբոտացած, կոկած-սոկած, քաղաքակրթության ու ազատության դիմակներ հագած արհեստավարժ այլազգիները բնակռում են Հայաստանում ու հայության բնական ինքնավերականգնմանը խոչընդոտելով՝ արհեստական «լավ» պայմաններ են ստեղծում: 
Այս մխացող հումօր-մումօրերի ծուխը փչում են մեղուների վրա, խելռած մեղուների, այսպես ասած, սերունդների համար հավաքված մեղրը խլելով՝ շաքարաջուր են դեմ տալիս: 
Վերջերս «Կարգին հաղորդման», իրոք, լավ խաղ ցույց տվող դերասաններն իբրեւ թե սրամտեցին, ասելով.«... հայերն աշխատել չեն սիրում, դրա համար էլ արտասահմանում չեն կարողանում հարմարվել ու ետ են գալիս...» : Այս տիպի հում անհամություններով չափից դուրս շատ են բտում հայ հասարակությանն ու արդեն համբերության բաժակից թափվում է զայրույթս: 
Հարգարժան Քիրեմիջյանի հաղորդումներից մեկում նշած հեծյալ միջատների պատմությունը հիշեցի.«... հեծյալները իրենց ձուն դնում են մրջունների թրթուռների մեջ ու մրջունները չեն էլ նկատում, որ խնամում են իրենց տեսակի վերացնողին...»: 
Կինո-տեղեկատվա-հումորային նախագծեր-թրթուռների մեջ զարգանում են մեր տեսակի վերացմանը նպաստողները: Այնպես, որ այս նախագծին սնող Հայկոն ու Մկոն շատ ուշադիր պետք է լինեն ու բացահայտեն, թե ինչպիսի՞ նախագիծ-թրթուռների են այսպիսով ծնում: 
Այս նույն հեռուստաալիքում ինչ-որ Խուճուճ ու Կոլոտ եզդի տղաներ էլ կան, որ խաղալուց վատ չեն, բայց հայության ուղեղները ծխելու անզգուշության ոլորտում են, էլի, գործում: 
Ցավալի է... 
Կամաց-կամաց սթափվելու ուղիներ պետք է գտնել: Շատ դժվար չէ. ես «Ծաղկող խաչերը» գրելուց այդպիսի փորձ եմ արել: Խնդրում եմ, տեսեք ստացվե՞լ է, թե՞ բանի պետք չէ 
http://liana-w.livejournal.com/tag/%...89%D4%B5%D5%90 /ամբողջ շարքը կարդացողների խորհուրդները սիրով կընդունեմ/: 

Վերցրած է այստեղից:

----------

Արևհատիկ (13.01.2010), Հանուման (13.01.2010)

----------


## Marine-24

Ամենալավ  միջոցը  ոչինչ  չնայելն  է:                                           :Tongue:   Ազատ  ժամանակս  տրամադրում  եմ  ավելի  հաճելի  զբաղմունքի`  Դար  ակումբում  թափառում  եմ:

----------

dvgray (18.01.2010), Yellow Raven (14.12.2009), Նիկեա (09.08.2012), Ֆոտոն (15.12.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Հեռուստատեսության բազմաթիվ տափակ շոունները և հաղորդումները, կինոները, մարդկանց արհեստականացնում են, կտրում իրական կյանքից և կամաց կամաց դարձնում մարդուն խոսացող անասուն


Մանավանդ Հայլուրը: Օրինակ ասենք մայրաքաղաքում 15 հոգի անկապ ձերբակալվել ա, մի փ հոգի օլիգարխի ախռանիկները ծեծելով կիսամեռ են արել: Միացնում ենք հեռուստացույցը և ցըկցըկան երաժշտության ներքո ուրախ հաղորդավարը հայտնում ա
«Այսօր Գառնու տաճարի մոտ ճապոնացիները գտել են փղի բրոնզե արձանիկ, Սերժ Սարգսյանը 15 հատ հրամանգիր է ստորագրել, նազդակ-ում 15 000 դոլլարի առևտուր է արվել, դոլլարի կուրսը 385 է, իսկ եղանակը լավ է լինելու»:
Կա՜յֆ: Իրականույան մասին ոչ մի խոսք:

----------

Kuk (14.12.2009), Sagittarius (13.01.2010), Yellow Raven (14.12.2009), Լեռնցի (14.12.2009), Նիկեա (09.08.2012), Տրիբուն (15.12.2009), Ֆոտոն (15.12.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Մանավանդ Հայլուրը: Օրինակ ասենք մայրաքաղաքում 15 հոգի անկապ ձերբակալվել ա, մի փ հոգի օլիգարխի ախռանիկները ծեծելով կիսամեռ են արել: Միացնում ենք հեռուստացույցը և ցըկցըկան երաժշտության ներքո ուրախ հաղորդավարը հայտնում ա
> «Այսօր Գառնու տաճարի մոտ ճապոնացիները գտել են փղի բրոնզե արձանիկ, Սերժ Սարգսյանը 15 հատ հրամանգիր է ստորագրել, նազդակ-ում 15 000 դոլլարի առևտուր է արվել, դոլլարի կուրսը 385 է, իսկ եղանակը լավ է լինելու»:
> Կա՜յֆ: Իրականույան մասին ոչ մի խոսք:


Հա դե լրատվության մասին խոսք չկա, նամանավանդ Հայլուրի, ուղակի ստեղ մի պահ կա էլի..., էդ Հայլուրը ամեն օր մեր բանակը դիտում է, ու սահմանում կանգնած զինվորին ասել, որ շատ վատ ա վիճակը, սխալ կլինի: Չնայած դա չի արդարացնում իրանց վարած քաղաքականությունը: Հ1-ը իրա տախտակ շոուներով ուղակի բարձրագույն դիրքերում է: :Angry2:

----------


## Elmo

> Հա դե լրատվության մասին խոսք չկա, նամանավանդ Հայլուրի, ուղակի ստեղ մի պահ կա էլի..., էդ Հայլուրը ամեն օր մեր բանակը դիտում է, ու սահմանում կանգնած զինվորին ասել, որ շատ վատ ա վիճակը, սխալ կլինի: Չնայած դա չի արդարացնում իրանց վարած քաղաքականությունը: Հ1-ը իրա տախտակ շոուներով ուղակի բարձրագույն դիրքերում է:


Սահմանին կանգնած զինվորը գոնե շաբաթը մեկ զանգում ա տուն ու ամեն ինչ իմանում: Եթե նույնիսկ տնեցիք ոչինչ չեն պատմում, մի ուրիշ զինվոր ա արձակուրդից գալիս ու ամեն ինչ պատմում: Կամ նորակոչիկներ են գալիս: Էդ ինֆորմացիան շատ հեշտ են ստանում զինվորները:

Իրանց արածին ոչ մի արդարացում չկա:
Մամաս մի 5 տարի Երևան չէր եկել: Երեխես ծնվելուց եկավ մի ամիս մեր հետ ապրեց, խեղճ կինը զարմանքից քար էր կտրել: Մենակ Հայլուրով էր վերջին 15 տարիներին Երևանը տեսել ու ահավոր զարմացել էր, որ ամեն ինչ էնպես չի ինչպես ցույց են տալիս:
Մի օր աղբն էր տարել թափելու ու աղբարկղում ինչ-որ բան ման եկող բոմժ էր տեսել: Եկել զարմացած պատմում էր: Ու ավելի զարմացավ, երբ իմացավ, որ բոմժերը հարյուրավոր են: Ասում էր «բա Հայլուրով ինչի՞ ցույց չեն տալիս էդ խեղճերին, երբ նայում ենք գալստուկով մաքուր մարդիկ են քաղաքով ման գալիս, ուրախ դեմքերով»:

----------

Kuk (14.12.2009), Norton (14.12.2009), Rammstein (14.12.2009), Աթեիստ (13.01.2010), Լեռնցի (14.12.2009)

----------


## Artgeo

> Ինչպես կարելի է պայքարել այս երևույթի դեմ: 
> Շնորհակալություն:


Կաբելային, արբանյակային, IPTV նայել։ Չնայել հեռուստատեսություն ընդհանրապես։ Տարբերակները շատ են։ Իրականում այդ ուղեղալվացման կազմակերպությունները բավականին մեծ ռեյտինգ ունեն, հակառակ դեպքում այդքան գովազդ չէր լինի։

----------

*e}|{uka* (15.12.2009), Աթեիստ (13.01.2010), Արշակ (15.12.2009), Հայկօ (14.12.2009), Ֆոտոն (15.12.2009)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Հոդվածից բան չհասկացա` անկեղծ ասած:

----------

*e}|{uka* (13.01.2010), Արշակ (15.12.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Հոդվածից բան չհասկացա` անկեղծ ասած:


Դե ոչինչ տենց էլ ա լինում: 
Այն հերթական քննադատական հոդվածն է ուղղված տիրող երևույթի դեմ:

----------


## Լեռնցի

ԿՈՉ ՀԱՅ ԺՈՂՈՎՐԴԻՆ

Սիրելի ազգակիցնե́ր, ՄԻԱՑՅԱԼ ՀԱՅՔ ազգայնական կազմակերպությունը խորապես անհանգստացած և վրդովված է Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում գործող հեռուստաընկերությունների, հատկապես` <<Արմենիա TV >> -ի և <> -ի գործունեությունից, որոնց եթերում երբեմն ծածուկ, իսկ երբեմն էլ բացահայտ կերպով ցուցադրվում են հայակործան, հակաքրիստոնեական, մարդկային առողջ և Աստծո կողմից շնորհված բանականությունը խեղաթյուրող, մարդկային միտքը բթացնող և հայ մարդու ազգային և հոգևոր արժանապատվությունը ոտնահարող հեռուստահաղորդումներ:
Այսօր նաև հեռուստաընկերությունների շնորհիվ Հայաստանի վրա է բացվել ամբողջ աշխարհի կոյուղին, որը բոլոր ծորակներից աղբաջուր է հոսեցնում մեր երեխաների հոգիների մեջ: Այդ կեղտը հոսեցվում է բոլոր տարիքի հայերի հոգիների և մտքի մեջ` գիտակցության ձեռնածման տարբեր տեխնոլոգիաների կիրառումով, այդ թվում` ամենագարշելի արտասահմանյան ու տեղական <<սերիալներով>>, սեքսը և անբարոյականությունը քարոզող հեռուստածրագրերով, ազգային արժեքները ոտնահարող հումորային հաղորդումներով, ինչպիսիք են Վարդան Մամիկոնյանին նսեմացնող <<Կարգին>> հաղորդումը և <<32 ատամ>> ակումբը, հայ ավանդական ընտանիքի կերպարը խեղաթյուրված ներկայացնող Նահապետն ու Հապետը և նրանց արվամոլ որդու արկածները, հայ ընտանիքի հավաքականությունը ոտնահարող Պուզոյանի և Վիպոյանի ընտանիքների միասնականության խորհրդանիշը հանդիսացող անբարոյական Վարսիկի մտքի փայլատակումները: Այն մարդիկ, ում համար այս ամենը թվում է բնականոն և ոչ նողկալի, ապա այդպիսիք լուրջ խնդիր ունեն. նրանց ուղեղների լվացման գործընթացը սկսված է, իսկ երբ ավարտվի, այլևս նրանք մարդ կոչվել չեն կարող, այլ կկոչվեն մարդ-ստրուկ, ով չունի սեփական գիտակցություն, ում միտքը կառավարվում է ոչ դրա տիրոջ կողմից և ով իր հոգին հավիտյան ծախել է սատանային: 
ԶԼՄ-ների միջոցով կարելի է հասարակական նոր կարծիք ստեղծել բացարձակապես ուզածդ հարցի շուրջը և աշխարհով մեկ տարածել ընդամենը երկու շաբաթում: Ծախու ԶԼՄ-ների միջոցով մութ ուժերը հաջողել են հասնել նրան, որ <<այսօր ամուսնալուծությունը կշտամբանք չի հարուցում, ինքնասպանությունների թիվը շեշտակիորեն աճում է, սոցիալական կանոններից շեղումները և սեռական խաթարված հակումները, որոնց մասին հիշատակելը գռեհիկություն էր համարվում կարգին միջավայրում, սովորական երևույթ են դարձել և առանձնապես որևէ բողոք չեն առաջացնում, հայ ազգային և հոգևոր արժեքները գրեթե ամենուրեք ծաղրուծանակի են ենթարկվում: 
Այս ամենը մեզ հուշում է, որ այլևս, ժամանակն է հեռուստացույցի միջից հեռացնել նմանատիպ հեռուստաալիքները և հատկապես` <<Արմենիա>> և << TV-5>> հեռուստաընկերությունները: 
Ժամանակն է, որ յուրաքանչյուր հայորդի իր մեջ կատարի համապատասխան վերլուծություններ և որոշի թե ինչ ճանապարհով պետք է պայքարել այդ հեռուստաաղբը արտադրողների դեմ:

Հարգանքներով ՄԻԱՑՅԱԼ ՀԱՅՔ ազգայնական կազմակերպություն www.hzorhayastan.do.am

----------

Lion (13.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Կ<<Արմենիա TV >> -ի և *<>* -ի գործունեությունից


Հայտարարության մեջ նման անփութությունն արդեն չի տրամադրում հայտարարությունը մինչև վերջ կարդալ ու լուրջ վերաբերվել:

----------

Jarre (13.01.2010), Kuk (12.01.2010), Norton (13.01.2010), Ungrateful (12.01.2010)

----------


## Kuk

> Հայտարարության մեջ նման անփութությունն արդեն չի տրամադրում հայտարարությունը մինչև վերջ կարդալ ու լուրջ վերաբերվել:


Բա որ հղումը բացես :LOL:  Ոնց որ ամբողջ կայքը վերնագիր լինի :LOL:  Բա գույները :LOL:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Հայտարարության մեջ նման անփութությունն արդեն չի տրամադրում հայտարարությունը մինչև վերջ կարդալ ու լուրջ վերաբերվել:


 :LOL:  , լավն էր ախպեր: TV5 պիտի լիներ:

Բայց մի հարց, հայտարարություն անոնղներին նկատի ունես, թե հայտարարության բնույթը:

Օրիգինալ տեքստում կա գրած TV5-ը, տեխնիկական սխալ է եղել:  :Wink: 

հ.գ. Համոզված եմ, որ ոչ թե բերածդ վրիպակն է ոչ լուրջ վերաբերմունքիդ պատճառը, այլ տրամադրվածությունդ է. քանզի, եթե այդպիսի մի վրիպակ նկատեիր ասենք ԼՏՊ-ի ելույթի մեջ, ի սկզբանե կգտնեիր, որ ինչ որ վրիպակ կա, և ելույթին հաստատ լուրջ կվերաբերվեիր:  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> , լավն էր ախպեր: TV5 պիտի լիներ:
> 
> Բայց մի հարց, հայտարարություն անոնղներին նկատի ունես, թե հայտարարության բնույթը:


Հատուկ մտա իրենց կայքը՝ ստուգելու:
Վրիպակն էնտեղ էլ կար:
Ընդհանուր ամեն ինչը չտրամադրող ու անլուրջ տպավորություն թողեց: Կանխակալ կարծիք չէի կարող ունենալ, քանի որ «Միացյալ Հայք»-ը չգիտեմ թե ովքեր են. անգամ կարող էին գաղափարական համախոհներս լինել: Բայց էն ինչ տեսա, ինձ ենթադրել տվեց, որ Ճ կարգի խումբ է, ով զբաղված է զուտ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ հայտարարություններ տալով, ու անգամ դա լավ պատրաստված չի անում: Գուցե և սխալ եմ: Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթի մեջ նման վրիպակ տեսնելուց չէ, վատ չէի տրամադրվի, որովհետև վերջինիս նախկին գործունեությունն արդեն լավ է տրամադրել նրա նկատմամբ: Եթե այս կազմակերպությանն էլ նախկինում ճանաչած ու լավ վերաբերված լինեի, վրիպակը բանի տեղ չէի դնի: Բայց քանի որ առաջին ծանոթություն էր, առաջին պլան դա մղվեց, ինչը շատ բնական է:

----------


## Մենուա

Ամեն դեպքում պետք չէ ձևային երևույթները քննարկել, այլ բուն նյութը: Ամբողջ հայտարարության տեքստը իրոք որ հմուտ չի կազմված, բայց մտահոգությունը տեղին է ու երևույթը անհանգստացնող:

----------

Լեռնցի (13.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ամեն դեպքում պետք չէ ձևային երևույթները քննարկել, այլ բուն նյութը: Ամբողջ հայտարարության տեքստը իրոք որ հմուտ չի կազմված, բայց մտահոգությունը տեղին է ու երևույթը անհանգստացնող:


Իսկ ինչու՞ ոչ ձևային կողմը: Նախ չի քննարկվել, ընդամենը հայտնել եմ, որ այդ ձևային կողմն ինձ հարկադրեց նյութին լուրջ չվերաբերվել (արդյունքում այսքան քննարկումից հետո նոր կարդացի, որովհետև սկզբում հասկացել էի, որ կարդալն իմաստավորված չի): Բովանդակության մասին կարող եմ ասել, որ թեև որոշ մտահոգություններ ինչ-որ չափով ճիշտ են, բայց տվյալ հայտարարությունում դրանք հասցված են գռոտեսկի աստիճանի, որն առավել վատ է տրամադրում հայտարարության նկատմամբ: Այնքան որ հայտարարությունը կարդալուց հետո ափսոսում եմ թե կարդալու համար, թե այս գրառումներն անելու համար սպառածս ժամանակի համար:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Հատուկ մտա իրենց կայքը՝ ստուգելու:
> Վրիպակն էնտեղ էլ կար:


 Հա ճիշտ որ, ես էլ նայեցի նեղից կար:
Հիմա թե ովքեր են ես չգիտեմ, բայց համամիտ եմ իրենց հետ, ու ես էլ գտնում եմ որ իրավիճակն արդեն անվերահսկելի է և ողբալի:

----------


## Sagittarius

> ԿՈՉ ՀԱՅ ԺՈՂՈՎՐԴԻՆ
> 
> *հայակործան, հակաքրիստոնեական, մարդկային առողջ և Աստծո կողմից շնորհված բանականությունը խեղաթյուրող, մարդկային միտքը բթացնող և հայ մարդու ազգային և հոգևոր արժանապատվությունը ոտնահարող հեռուստահաղորդումներ:*


ստեղից էնյան էլ ցանկություն չկա կարդալու,
այն որ եթերը աղբով ա լցված դա ակնհայտ ա, ու ցանկացած առողջ մարդկային բանականություն ունեցող մարդու համար՝ անկախ ազգությունից, կրոնից...
թե խի էստեղ էլ ուզեցան իրանց նացիոնալիստականը առաջ տանել, չհասկացա....
լավ ա չեն ասում Բլուզ մի լսեք, մեր պապերը բլուզ չէին լսում

----------

Chuk (13.01.2010)

----------


## Հանուման

Հեռուստացույցային աղբի մասին լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Զիբիլանոց ա: Մտածում եմ, որ ինտերնետը վերջիվերջո կհաղթի զոմբոտուփին: Կարևորը , որ ինտերնետից օգտվելու ճիշտ մշակույթ ձևավորվի Հայաստանում, թե չէ մենակ , են անունն ինչա՞ , ընդեղ են սաղ մտնում , դե դուք հասկացաք, չէմ էլ ուզում անդերի անունը գրեմ:  :Angry2:

----------


## PetrAni

Օրինակ ես դրա լուծումը գտել եմ.
 միգուցե տարօրինակ հնչի ոմանց համար,
 բայց ես հեռուստացույց ընդհան*ռ*ապես չեմ դիտում ու վերջ. :Angry2:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> ստեղից էնյան էլ ցանկություն չկա կարդալու,
> այն որ եթերը աղբով ա լցված դա ակնհայտ ա, ու ցանկացած առողջ մարդկային բանականություն ունեցող մարդու համար՝ անկախ ազգությունից, կրոնից...
> թե խի էստեղ էլ ուզեցան իրանց նացիոնալիստականը առաջ տանել, չհասկացա....
> լավ ա չեն ասում Բլուզ մի լսեք, մեր պապերը բլուզ չէին լսում


Ընգեր ջան, եթե դու ազգային ոգու անկեղծ պոռթկումը նացիոնալիստական ես համարում, ապա իմացիր, որ այս պարագայում նացիոնալիստը դու ես:

Արևի երկիրը` Հայաստանը, ոտքի է կանգնում: Հայու ոգին փոթորիկ է սկսում հայորդիների հոգիներում: Հին աստվածները վերադառնում են:

Ցնծա Հայաստան:

----------


## Chuk

> Ընգեր ջան, եթե դու ազգային ոգու անկեղծ պոռթկումը նացիոնալիստական ես համարում, ապա իմացիր, որ այս պարագայում նացիոնալիստը դու ես:
> 
> Արևի երկիրը` Հայաստանը, ոտքի է կանգնում: Հայու ոգին փոթորիկ է սկսում հայորդիների հոգիներում: Հին աստվածները վերադառնում են:
> 
> Ցնծա Հայաստան:


Կեցցե՜ն հին աստվածները, մեռ հեռուսաեթերը փրկված է: Ուռա՛, ուռա՛, ուռա՛:

----------

Հիդրոգեն (18.01.2010)

----------


## Հիդրոգեն

>... խորապես անհանգստացած և վրդովված է Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում գործող հեռուստաընկերությունների, հատկապես` <<Արմենիա TV >> -ի և <> -ի գործունեությունից...
>իսկ երբ ավարտվի, այլևս նրանք մարդ կոչվել չեն կարող, այլ կկոչվեն մարդ-ստրուկ, ով չունի սեփական գիտակցություն, ում միտքը կառավարվում է ոչ դրա տիրոջ կողմից և ով իր հոգին հավիտյան ծախել է սատանային: 

Լավ սկսեցին, հետո բահով սկսածները տանջամահ արին: 

<conspiracy-mod on>
Իսկ ընդհանրապես, եթե չես ուզում, որ քո գործողությունների դեմ վտանգավոր դժգոհությունների ալիք բարձրանա, ինքդ քո դեմ դժգոհիր, բայց նենց, որ բարկությունդ մենակ ծիծաղ առաջացնի:
<conspiracy-mod off>

----------


## Reh32

> ԿՈՉ ՀԱՅ ԺՈՂՈՎՐԴԻՆ
> 
> Սիրելի ազգակիցնե́ր, ՄԻԱՑՅԱԼ ՀԱՅՔ ազգայնական կազմակերպությունը խորապես անհանգստացած և վրդովված է Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում գործող հեռուստաընկերությունների, հատկապես` <<Արմենիա TV >> -ի և <> -ի գործունեությունից, որոնց եթերում երբեմն ծածուկ, իսկ երբեմն էլ բացահայտ կերպով ցուցադրվում են հայակործան, հակաքրիստոնեական, մարդկային առողջ և Աստծո կողմից շնորհված բանականությունը խեղաթյուրող, մարդկային միտքը բթացնող և հայ մարդու ազգային և հոգևոր արժանապատվությունը ոտնահարող հեռուստահաղորդումներ:
> Այսօր նաև հեռուստաընկերությունների շնորհիվ Հայաստանի վրա է բացվել ամբողջ աշխարհի կոյուղին, որը բոլոր ծորակներից աղբաջուր է հոսեցնում մեր երեխաների հոգիների մեջ: Այդ կեղտը հոսեցվում է բոլոր տարիքի հայերի հոգիների և մտքի մեջ` գիտակցության ձեռնածման տարբեր տեխնոլոգիաների կիրառումով, այդ թվում` ամենագարշելի արտասահմանյան ու տեղական <<սերիալներով>>, սեքսը և անբարոյականությունը քարոզող հեռուստածրագրերով, ազգային արժեքները ոտնահարող հումորային հաղորդումներով, ինչպիսիք են Վարդան Մամիկոնյանին նսեմացնող <<Կարգին>> հաղորդումը և <<32 ատամ>> ակումբը, հայ ավանդական ընտանիքի կերպարը խեղաթյուրված ներկայացնող Նահապետն ու Հապետը և նրանց արվամոլ որդու արկածները, հայ ընտանիքի հավաքականությունը ոտնահարող Պուզոյանի և Վիպոյանի ընտանիքների միասնականության խորհրդանիշը հանդիսացող անբարոյական Վարսիկի մտքի փայլատակումները: Այն մարդիկ, ում համար այս ամենը թվում է բնականոն և ոչ նողկալի, ապա այդպիսիք լուրջ խնդիր ունեն. նրանց ուղեղների լվացման գործընթացը սկսված է, իսկ երբ ավարտվի, այլևս նրանք մարդ կոչվել չեն կարող, այլ կկոչվեն մարդ-ստրուկ, ով չունի սեփական գիտակցություն, ում միտքը կառավարվում է ոչ դրա տիրոջ կողմից և ով իր հոգին հավիտյան ծախել է սատանային: 
> ԶԼՄ-ների միջոցով կարելի է հասարակական նոր կարծիք ստեղծել բացարձակապես ուզածդ հարցի շուրջը և աշխարհով մեկ տարածել ընդամենը երկու շաբաթում: Ծախու ԶԼՄ-ների միջոցով մութ ուժերը հաջողել են հասնել նրան, որ <<այսօր ամուսնալուծությունը կշտամբանք չի հարուցում, ինքնասպանությունների թիվը շեշտակիորեն աճում է, սոցիալական կանոններից շեղումները և սեռական խաթարված հակումները, որոնց մասին հիշատակելը գռեհիկություն էր համարվում կարգին միջավայրում, սովորական երևույթ են դարձել և առանձնապես որևէ բողոք չեն առաջացնում, հայ ազգային և հոգևոր արժեքները գրեթե ամենուրեք ծաղրուծանակի են ենթարկվում: 
> Այս ամենը մեզ հուշում է, որ այլևս, ժամանակն է հեռուստացույցի միջից հեռացնել նմանատիպ հեռուստաալիքները և հատկապես` <<Արմենիա>> և << TV-5>> հեռուստաընկերությունները: 
> Ժամանակն է, որ յուրաքանչյուր հայորդի իր մեջ կատարի համապատասխան վերլուծություններ և որոշի թե ինչ ճանապարհով պետք է պայքարել այդ հեռուստաաղբը արտադրողների դեմ:
> 
> Հարգանքներով ՄԻԱՑՅԱԼ ՀԱՅՔ ազգայնական կազմակերպություն www.hzorhayastan.do.am


Ինչքան  էլ  համաձայն  լինեմ  եթերում  տիրող  աննոռմալ  վիճակի  հետ  ինձ  չկարողացա  ստիպել  մինչև  վերջ  կարդալ  գրառումը.
Ամեն  դեպքում,  մի  դասախոս  ունեի  ասում  էր,  որ  հասարակությունը  անկախ  ազգային  պատկանելությունից  զարգացման  մակարդակով  բավականին  թույլ  է  իսկ  նրան  զարգացնման  են տանում  անհատները. Չգիտեմ  ինչքանով  է  այդպես,  բայց   եթե  համարենք  որ  հեռուստատեսությունը  նախատեսված  է  լայն  զանգվածների  համար  պետք  է  լինի  մաքսիմալ  մատչելի. Միգուցե  նաև  պրիմիտիվ.
Հակասելով  ինքս  ինձ համարում  եմ, որ հայ  ժողովրդին 100  տարվա  ընթացքում  բաժին  է  ընկել 3 ցեղասպանություն
1 Օսմանյան  կայսրության  կողմից
2 ԽՍՀՄ–ի  կողմից մշակութային  ցեղասպանություն
3 Մեր  կողմից  մշակութային  ցեղասպանություն

----------


## Լեռնցի

ԱՆՏՈՆԻՈ ԳՐԱՄՇԻԻ «ՀԵԳԵՄՈՆԻԱՅԻ (ԳԵՐԻՇԽԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ) ՏԵՍՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ» 
Վահրամ Միրաքյան 
Անտոնիո Գրամշիի «Գերիշխանության տեսությունը» շատ դեպքերում հանդիսացել է տեղեկատվա-հոգեբանական ազդեցության մշակման հիմք: Շուրջ կես դար է, ինչ աշխարհում ոչ մի հեղափոխություն տեղի չի ունենում առանց Անտոնիո Գրամշիի «Գերիշխանության տեսության» կիրառման: Գրամշին ստեղծել է այն 1920-ականների վերջին, նացիստական բանտում գտնվելու տարիներին: «Գերիշխանության տեսությունը» կիրառվում է ինչպես առանձին պետությունների դեմ պայքարում, այնպես էլ գլոբալ մակարդակում: 
Անտոնիո Գրամշին Իտալիայի կոմունիստական կուսակցության հիմնադիրն ու գաղափարախոսն էր: Նրա աշխատություններն ու գաղափարները տարածվել են ողջ աշխարհում և մինչ այժմ էլ լուրջ քննարկումների առարկա են: Ա.Գրամշին ծնվել է 1891թ., Սարդինիա կղզու Ալես գյուղում: Սովորել է դպրոցում, գիմնազիայում, լիցեյում, հետո՝ Թուրինի համալսարանում (1911-1915թթ.): Այստեղ նա մտնում է Իտալիայի սոցիալիստական կուսակցության շարքերը և սկսում զբաղվել լրագրությամբ: Հետագայում ընկերների հետ հիմնադրում է «Նոր կարգեր» շաբաթաթերթը, որտեղ արտահայտում էր իր գաղափարները: 1926թ. ֆաշիստները նրան ձերբակալում և բանտ են նստեցնում, որտեղից էլ ազատվում է 1934թ.՝ համաներումով, արդեն հիվանդ և մահանում է 1937թ.: 
1929թ. նրան թույլատրում են գրել: Հետագայում նրա աշխատությունները տպագրվել են «Բանտային տետրեր» խորագրով: Առաջին անգամ լույս են տեսել Իտալիայում, 1948թ., հետագայում շատ անգամ վերահրատարակվել և թարգմանվել են տարբեր լեզուներով: Գրամշիի «Բանտային տետրեր»-ը մեծ ներդրում են փիլիսոփայության, քաղաքագիտության և մշակութաբանության զարգացման գործում: Գրամշիի տեսությունների վրա շատ արևմտյան վերլուծաբաններ են հիմնվում: 
Կարծիք կա, որ 1973թ. Ն.Ռոքֆելլերի նախաձեռնությամբ ստեղծված «Եռակողմ հանձնաժողով»-ը, որի ղեկավարը դարձավ Զ.Բժեզինսկին, ռազմավարության հիմք ընդունեց Գրամշիի մեթոդաբանությունը1: Սա աշխարհի ամենագաղտնի միջազգային կազմակերպություններից է և նրա մասին տեղեկությունները շատ հակասական են: Այն ունի մոտ 300 անդամ՝ ԱՄՆ-ից, Եվրոպայից և Ճապոնիայից: Նրա նպատակն էր ձևավորել նոր աշխարհակարգ, որը թույլ կտա անդրազգային կազմակերպություններին թափանցել աշխարհի բոլոր ծայրերը, հատկապես ֆինանսական և էներգետիկ համակարգեր: 
Գրամշիի «Հեգեմոնիայի տեսությունը» մեծ ազդեցություն է ունեցել Արևմուտքում: Իր տեսությունը նա հիմնականում ձևակերպել է «Մի քանի խնդիրներ հարավային հարցից» հոդվածում2: Այստեղ նա գրում է, որ մեկ դասակարգ ներկայացնող պետական իշխանությունը չի կարող գոյատևել միայն բռնությամբ, նրա երկրորդ հենակետը պետք է լինի մյուս դասակարգերի համաձայնությունը և այդ համաձայնությանը պետք է հասնել նախօրոք` հենվելով մշակույթի վրա: 
Ըստ Գրամշիի՝ հեգեմոնիայի հենակետը պետք է լինի հասարակության «մշակութային միջուկը», որը կրում է բարու և չարի, աշխարհի և մարդու, գեղեցիկի և տգեղի մասին պատկերացումները, սիմվոլները, արժեքներն ու ավանդույթները: Քանի դեռ այս գաղափարները կայուն են, հասարակությունում կա «կայուն կոլեկտիվ կամք»՝ ուղղված տիրող կարգերի պահպանմանը, քանի որ մշակույթը միավորման հզոր գործոն է: 
Գրամշին նշում է, որ պատմական գործողությունները կարող են իրականացվել միայն «կոլեկտիվ-մարդով», որը ենթադրում է հասարակության «մշակութային-սոցիալական» միավորում, որի ժամանակ տարբեր առանձին ցանկություններ և նպատակներ միավորվում են աշխարհի ընկալման մեկ ձևում3: Կոլեկտիվ կամքը կդառնա գերիշխող, եթե այն դառնա «ժողովրդական կրոն»: Այսինքն՝ երբ այն կներծծվի տվյալ ազգի ազգային ինքնագիտակցությունում: 
Հեղափոխության գլխավոր պայմանն այդ «մշակութային միջուկի» կոլեկտիվ կամքի խախտումն է: Գրամշին նշում է, որ այս ամենին պետք է հասնել տարիների ընթացքում՝ «մոլեկուլյար» մակարդակում մարդկանց գիտակցության վրա ազդելով: Ազդել պետք է մարդկանց առօրյա, «փոքր» մտքերի վրա, և ազդեցության ամենաարդյունավետ ձևը նույն գաղափարներն անընդհատ կրկնելն է, որպեսզի մարդիկ այն ընդունեն ոչ թե գիտակցությամբ, այլ ուղղակի հավատան դրանց: Ըստ Գրամշիի՝ հեգեմոնիայի քայքայումը մոլեկուլյար գործընթաց է: 
«Նման ագրեսիան ինչ-որ ճշմարտության հայտնագործում չէ, որը հեղափոխություն կկատարի մարդկանց գիտակցություններում. հսկայական քանակի գրքեր, բրոշյուրներ, ամսագրային և լրագրային հոդվածներ, խոսակցություններ ու վեճեր են, որոնք անվերջ կրկնվում են և իրենց հսկայական միակցումով ձևավորում են երկարաժամկետ աշխատանք: Դրանից էլ ծնվում է համապատասխան մակարդակի կոլեկտիվ կամքը, այն մակարդակի, որն անհրաժեշտ է գործողությունների արդեն արագ, ուղղորդված օպերացիաների միջոցով նպատակին հասնելու համար4»: 
Գրամշին նշում է, որ հեգեմոնիայի չի կարելի հասնել առանց դաստիարակչական գործունեության: Հեգեմոն դասակարգը ինքնադաստիարակվում է և իր հետ դաստիարակում է իր գործընկերներին: Այս ընթացքում բարոյական արժեքների հետ մեկտեղ փոխվում է նաև մարդկանց աշխարհայացքը: Միևնույն ժամանակ Գրամշին նշում է, որ հեգեմոնիան և դաստիարակությունը չեն ձևավորվում ինքնաբերաբար. դրա համար անհրաժեշտ են դաստիարակողներ և կազմակերպիչներ: Այդ պարտականություններն իր վրա է վերցնում մտավորականությունը, իսկ համապատասխան պատմական պահին նաև՝ քաղաքական գործիչները: 
Գրամշին շեշտում է, որ իշխանությունը ֆիզիկապես վերցնելը բավական չէ, հասարակությանը համոզելը, նրա համաձայնությունը ստանալն ավելի կարևոր է: Պետության կայունությունը կախված է ուժից և ժողովրդի համաձայնությունից: Գրամշին նաև շեշտում է, որ հեգեմոնիան չի կարող տնտեսական չլինել: Ըստ նրա՝ տնտեսությունը հասարակության կմախքն է, իսկ գաղափարախոսությունը` մաշկը: 
Իտալացի փիլիսոփան մի ամբողջ տեսություն է մշակել հասարակության մեջ մտավորականության դերի վերաբերյալ5: Մտավորականության գլխավոր հասարակական նշանակությունը ոչ թե մասնագիտականն է (ինժեներ, գիտնական, հոգևորական և այլն), այլ գաղափարախոսություն ստեղծելն ու տարածելը, այս կամ այն դասակարգին հեգեմոնիա տալը կամ դասակարգը քայքայելը: Այս ամենի հետ մեկտեղ, մտավորականությունը գնում է այն ուղղությամբ, որտեղ կա փող, դառնում է այն դասակարգի գաղափարախոսը, որն իշխանություն ունի տնտեսության ոլորտում: 
Գրամշին նշում է, որ հեգեմոնիայի չի կարելի հասնել առանց տնտեսական իշխանության, սակայն տնտեսական իշխանությունը տվյալ դասակարգին ինքնաբերաբար հեգեմոնիա չի երաշխավորում: Առանց համապատասխան ակտիվության՝ հոգևոր, մշակութային ոլորտում այն կարող է չիրականանալ, կամ էլ իրականանալ կիսով չափ: Իսկ հոգևոր, մշակութային ոլորտում ակտիվության ստեղծման գործիքն է մասս-մեդիան: Հեգեմոնիան չի առաջանում ինքնուրույն և չի կարող գոյություն ունենալ առանց պայքարի: 
Հեգեմոնիայի պահպանության համար բացի մասս-մեդիայից պայքարում են դպրոցները, համալսարանները, ինստիտուտները և այդ ամենից հետո ինտելեկտուալ դիմադրության հնարավորություն գրեթե չի մնում6: 
Գրամշին հեգեմոնիայի հիմնական խնդիրն է համարում անտեսանելի, «շարժական հավասարակշռությամբ» իշխելը՝ ժամանակավորապես իշխող տարբեր դասակարգերի միջոցով, օգտագործելով «առանց բռնության ստիպելու» տեխնոլոգիան, հիմնվելով ժողովրդական կամ զանգվածային մշակույթի վրա. այնպես, որ մարդկանց ուղեղների «լվացումը» տեղի ունենա իրենց կամքին հակառակ և միևնույն ժամանակ իրենց համաձայնությամբ: Հեգեմոնիային հասնելու մեթոդներից, ըստ Գրամշիի` ինտելեկտուալ, կրթական բարեփոխումներ իրականացնելն է7: 
Իսկ երբ իշխող, հեգեմոն դասակարգի ճգնաժամը հասունացել է, արդեն պետք է գործել կտրուկ, պատերազմական, շոկային մեթոդներով: 
Գրամշիի հեգեմոնիայի տեսությունը զարգացրել են շատ հեղինակներ: Դրա հիման վրա նույնիսկ դասագրքեր են գրվել, օրինակ` Ջոն Շարփի «Դիկտատուրայից դեպի դեմոկրատիա» աշխատությունը8: Այս աշխատությունը օգտագործվել է հետխորհրդային տարածաշրջանի հեղափոխությունների ժամանակ9: 
Վերոնշյալը Գրամշիի մի քանի գաղափարների կարճ շարադրանքն էր: Այդ գաղափարների ճշմարտացիությունն ապացուցվում է աշխարհում տեղի ունեցող մի շարք փոփոխությունների մեկնաբանությամբ: Ս.Գ. Կարա-Մուրզան օրինակ է բերում Հնդկաստանի Ազգային կոնգրեսի ռազմավարությունը՝ Հնդկաստանը գաղութատիրությունից ազատելու հարցում10: Հազարավոր «փոքր գործերով ու բառերով» կուսակցությունը հեգեմոն դիրքեր գրավեց հասարակության «մշակութային միջուկում»: Անգլիացիները և պրո-անգլիական դասակարգն անկարող էին այլևս դիմակայել: Նրանք ամբողջությամբ կորցրին հասարակության համաձայնությունը տիրող կարգերը պահպանելու հարցում: 
Գրամշիի հեգեմոնիայի քայքայման տեսության տրամաբանությամբ իրականացվեց ԽՍՀՄ գերիշխանության քայքայումը 1970-80-ականներին: Իսկ գործիք հանդիսացան «սամիզդատը», արևմտյան ռադիոկայանները, անեկդոտները, զանգվածային երաժշտությունը և այլն: 
Կարելի է ենթադրել, որ այս նույն տրամաբանությամբ 1960-ականներից սկսած 
հայ հասարակության «մշակութային միջուկում» սկսեցին ձևավորվել և զարգանալ Հայաստանի ազատագրման, ազգային արժեքների զարգացման և պահպանման գաղափարները: Հետևանքը եղավ 1960-ականներից մինչև 80-ականների վերջը տևած ազգային գաղափարական զարթոնքը, որն իր էությամբ հակազդում էր Խորհրդային Միության շահերին, բայց քանի որ բացահայտ հեղափոխական բնույթ չէր կրում, այլ ընթանում էր «փոքր մտքերի և գաղափարների» մակարդակում, միշտ չէ, որ ԽՍՀՄ-ը դրան ակտիվ հակազդում էր: Այս ամենն ավարտվեց 1980-ականների վերջի և 90-ականների սկզբի համազգային պոռթկումով, երբ արդեն կտրուկ քայլերի և գործողությունների ժամանակն էր: Այստեղ մտավորականությունն արդեն դիրքերը զիջեց նոր դասակարգի քաղաքական գործիչներին: 
Դեպքերի նմանատիպ զարգացում տեղի ունեցավ գրեթե ողջ ԽՍՀՄ տարածքում: Մի դեպքում դա ընթանում էր ազգային արժեքների զարգացումով, մյուս դեպքում` արևմտյան արժեքների (դեմոկրատիա, շուկայական հարաբերություններ, մարդու/ազգերի իրավունքներ, խոսքի ազատություն և այլն) և մշակույթի տոտալ գրոհով, որն արմատապես փոխեց «խորհրդային» մարդու աշխարհայացքն ու «մշակութային միջուկը»: Այս ամենն ավարտվեց իշխող դասակարգի տապալումով և նոր հեգեմոնիայի կազմավորմամբ: 
Պարզ է, որ այս գործընթացները չէին զարգանում առանց ԽՍՀՄ հակառակորդ պետությունների աջակցության: 
Կարա-Մուրզան գրում է, որ Գրամշիի տեսության տրամաբանությամբ է ընթացել սոցիալիստական ուժերի հեգեմոնիայի տապալումն Արևմտյան Եվրոպայում11: ԱՄՆ-ում գրվել են դիսերտացիաներ թատրոնի դերի մասին՝ այդ երկրների «մշակութային միջուկի» կործանման գործում: Օրինակ, ուսումնասիրվել են ԳԴՀ-ում հայտնի՝ Հեյներ Մյուլլերի պիեսները. նա իր առջև նպատակ էր դրել «պատմության քայքայումը սկզբից»: Դա սոցիալական ինստիտուտների քայքայման տիպիկ օրինակ է: 
Գրամշին նշում է, որ մոլեկուլյար մակարդակում հասարակության «մշակութային միջուկն» ու նրա աշխարհայացքը փոխելու և հեղափոխության համար նախապայմաններ ստեղծելու վրա անհրաժեշտ է ծախսել տասնամյակներ, նույնիսկ հարյուրամյակներ, սակայն պետք է նկատել, որ ժամանակակից ԶԼՄ տեխնոլոգիաների միջոցով այդ ժամկետը կարելի է զգալիորեն կրճատել: 
Այսօր հայաստանյան հեռուստաեթերը ողողված է արտասահմանյան ֆիլմերով, ամենահեղինակավոր հաղորդումների ֆորմատները, դրանց հեռարձակման իրավունքը գնվում են Արևմուտքից, ամսագրերն ու թերթերը լի են արևմտյան տարբեր ոլորտների գործիչների անձնական կյանքի մանրամասներով, սպառողականության ու նյութապաշտության քարոզով, գերիշխում է արևմտյան զանգվածային մշակույթը: 
Ինչի՞ են պատրաստում մեր հասարակության «մշակութային միջուկը»:

1С.Г. Кара-Мурза, “Власть манипуляции”, Москва, “Академический проект”, 2007г, с. 59. 
2Антонио Грамши, “Тюремные тетради”, ИПЛ. Москва 1991г, с. 15. 
3Джереми Лестер, (Lester Jeremy), “ТЕОРИЯ ГЕГЕМОНИИ АНТОНИО ГРАМШИ И ЕЕ СОВРЕМЕННОЕ ЗВУЧАНИЕ”, Альманах “Восток”, Выпуск: N 910 декабрь 2003 года, www.situation.ru 
4С.Г. Кара-Мурза, “Власть манипуляции”, Москва, “Академический проект”, 2007г, с. 55. 
5Антонио Грамши, “Тюремные тетради”, ИПЛ. Москва 1991г, с. 327. 
6Георгий Почепцов, “Теотия коммуникации”. “Smart book”, Москва, 2009г, с. 172. 
7Джереми Лестер, (Lester Jeremy), “ТЕОРИЯ ГЕГЕМОНИИ АНТОНИО ГРАМШИ И ЕЕ СОВРЕМЕННОЕ ЗВУЧАНИЕ”, Альманах “Восток”, Выпуск: N 910 декабрь 2003 года, www.situation.ru 
8Шарп Д. “От диктатуры к демократии”, США, Кенбридж, Институт им. Альберта Эйнштейна, 1993г. 
9Николай Сорокин, “Новая теория революций”. Интернет против Телеэкрана, www.contr-tv.ru 
10С.Г. Кара-Мурза, “Власть манипуляции”, Москва, “Академический проект”, 2007г, с. 57.

----------

Գեա (30.09.2011)

----------


## Լեռնցի

ՖԲ-ում գործող «Հեռուստաեթերի մաքրման պահանջ» խմբի քննարկումների արդիւնքում բացուել են մի շարք հարցումներ, որոշելու համար ՖԲ-եան հայութեան գնահատականը տարբեր հեռուստաընկերութիւնների գործունեութեանը:

Յարգելի ակումբցիներ, եթէ դուք նաեւ ՖԲ-ի օգտատէր եք, խնդրում ենք, մասնակցել հարցումներին եւ այն վերահարցնել Ձեր ընկերներին ստանալու համար ճիշտ պատկերը:
Ձեզ ենք ներկայացնում նաեւ ընթացիկ արդիւնքները.


Ի՞նչ ընդհանուր գնահատական կտաք «Հ1» հեռուստաընկերությանը: 248 քվե; միջ. գն. - 1.53 , չեն դիտում՝ 15

Ի՞նչ ընդհանուր գնահատական կտաք «Հ2» հեռուստաընկերությանը:115 քվե; միջ. գն. - 1.29 չեն դիտում՝ 40

Ի՞նչ ընդհանուր գնահատական կտաք «Արմենիա» հեռուստաընկերությանը: 269 քվե; միջ. գն. - 1.92 չեն դիտում՝ 20

Ի՞նչ ընդհանուր գնահատական կտաք «Շանթ» հեռուստաընկերությանը:206 քվե; միջ. գն.  - 3.53 չեն դիտում՝ 11

Ի՞նչ ընդհանուր գնահատական կտաք «Կենտրոն» հեռուստաընկերությանը: 134 քվե; միջ. գն.  - 3.16 չեն դիտում՝ 25

Ի՞նչ ընդհանուր գնահատական կտաք «Երկիր Մեդիա» հեռուստաընկերությանը: 85 քվե; միջ. գն. - 3.63 չեն դիտում՝ 16

Ի՞նչ ընդհանուր գնահատական կտաք «ԱՐ» հեռուստաընկերությանը:64 քվե; միջ. գն. - 3.25 չեն դիտում՝ 42

Ի՞նչ ընդհանուր գնահատական կտաք «Շողակաթ» հեռուստաընկերությանը: 50 քվե; միջ. գն. - 3.34 չեն դիտում՝ 34

Ի՞նչ ընդհանուր գնահատական կտաք «ATV» հեռուստաընկերությանը: 61 քվե; միջ. գն. - 1.26 չեն դիտում՝ 22

Ի՞նչ ընդհանուր գնահատական կտաք «Դար21» հեռուստաընկերությանը: 107 քվե; միջ. գն. - 1.55 չեն դիտում՝ 21

Ի՞նչ ընդհանուր գնահատական կտաք «Երևան» հեռուստաընկերությանը: 43 քվե; միջ. գն. - 1.1 չեն դիտում՝ 35

Ընդհանուր ի՞նչ գնահատան կտաք մեր հեռուստաեթերին: 677 քվե; միջ. գն. - 1.73

----------

Tig (30.09.2011), Արէա (30.09.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Բա յետո՞յ  :Xeloq:

----------

Freeman (30.09.2011)

----------


## Լեռնցի

Յետոն կախուած է արդիւնքներից: 
Առայժմ կարեւորում ենք ստանալ ընդհանուր պատկերը:

----------


## romanista

Ըստ իս մեր հեռուսաեթերում մնացել ա 4 նորմալ հեռուստաալիք (իհարկե վերապահումներով) - Երկիր Մեդիա, Ար, 12, Շողակաթ: Հիմնավորեմ` Երկիրը ու Արը երկու եզակի ալիքներն են, որոնց եթերում կգտնես հաղորդումներ հայ ազգի, մեր պատմության, պետության, մշակույթի, արվեստի մասին, որոնք մասամբ կամ իսպառ բացակայում են այլ ալիքներում: Բացի դա, "Հայրենիքի" փակվելուց հետո դրա հաղորդումները ԱՐ-ով են հեռարձակվում, ինչը մեծացնում է այդ ալիքի մանկական դաստիարակության մատուցողի դերի չափը եթերից: Չգիտեմ, թե դուք ինչպես եք կարծում, բայց ըստ իս, այս երկու ալիքների, այսպես որակենք` նորմալ լինելը ես կապում եմ դրանց Դաշնակցության հետ կապի հետ, ՀՀ միակ ուժի, որը այսօր զբաղված չէ ժողովուրդ զոմբիացնելով, այլ հակառակը` դեռևս մտածում է էս պետության ու նրա ժողովրդի ու դրանց ապագայի մասին: Դե, խոսքը սրա մասին չէր, կարող եք ինձ հետ համաձայն չլինել  :Smile:  իսկ Շողակաթն ու 12-ը: Շողակաթը ես, լինելով աթեիստ, հավանում եմ նրա եթերում ընտրածո ֆիլմերի ցուցադրման համար` միշտ հայերեն թարգմանությամբ, և, որն ամենակարևորն եմ համարում, մուլտֆիլմերի ոչ միայն հայերեն թարգմանությամբ, այլ նաև սուրդոթարգմանությամբ ցուցադրումներն այդ ալիքով: Դա հիանալի է, քանզի խուլուհամր երեխաներն էլ իրավունք ունեն մուլտֆիլմեր նայել ու հասկանալ նայածը: Բացի դա, "Արարատի" փակվելուց հետո Շողակաթը ավելի լավ շարունակեց մշակութային ալիքի գործունեությունը, քան այդ փակված ալիքը, որը գովազդ ու Միշոյի կլիպներն էր եթեր տալիս)) իսկ 12-ը նրա համար, որ մեծ մասամբ սպորտային ուղղվածություն ունի, մեզ, մարզասեր ազգին, որը մեծ հաշվով հեռուստատեսային այլընտրանք չունի, այդպիսի ուղղվածությամբ ալիք իսկապես պետք է: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է, թե որ ալիքները ես կուզեի փակվեն, ասեմ, որ բոլոր վերջույթներովս կողմ եմ Արմենիայի, ԱԹիՎիի, Շանթի, Երևանի փակվելուն, իսկ Հ1-ը, քանի որ հանրային է ու առաջինը, փակել չի լինի, այն ուղղակի պետք է մի լաավ մաքրել ու զտել:

----------

Lion (06.10.2011), Tig (17.11.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

> իսկ Հ1-ը, քանի որ հանրային է ու առաջինը, փակել չի լինի, այն ուղղակի պետք է մի լաավ մաքրել ու զտել:


Ճիշտ ա, փակել չի լինի, պետք ա փոշիացնել, վերացնել, ջնջել աշխարհի երեսից:  :Goblin:

----------


## Tig

Հարգելի ակումբցիներ ջան, առաջարկում եմ հեռուստաեթերի աղբին ընդդեմ ֆլեշմոբ կազմակերպել: Ամենակարևոր նպատակը այն է, որպիսի ցույց տանք, որ մեր երիտասարդությունը ունի պահանջ մաքուր և մակարդակով հեռուստաեթերի: Այլապես ամեն մի առիթով չեն զլանում շեշտել, որ ինչ պահանջարկ կա այն է ցուցադրում ենք: Ֆլեշմոբը ցանկանում եմ անցկացնենք միաժամանակ շատ վայրերում: Գոնե մի 3 տեղ Երևանում և ՀՀ-ի տարբեր մասերում: Գյումրիից արդեն արձագանքներ կան: Վանաձորից սպասում ենք: Գորիսում նույնպես կմիանան: Կողբի գեղարվեստի դպրոցում պարտաստ են անցկացնել, նույնիսկ մի քանի ծաղրանկերներ են ուղարկել, որոնք քննարկման ընթացքում կտեղադրեմ, կամ ավելի լավ է Սաթենիկը կտեղադրի: Ներկայացնեում եմ ֆլեշմոբի նախնական ծրագիրը: Խնդրում եմ կոչերի ու պահանջների մասով օգնեք ավելի հստակ ու ազդեցիկ խոսք մշակելու հարցում:

_Հեռուստաեթերի աղբին ընդդեմ ֆլեշմոբի նախնական սցենար

Որևէ մարդաշատ վայրում հավաքվում է 10-15 մարդ: Ամեն մեկն իր աթոռով: Մեկ հեռուստացույց է բերվում, սա էլ իր աթոռով: Հեռուստացույցը դրվում է աթոռին: Վրան փակցվում է սպիտակ թղթի վրա գրված “ԱՂԲ” բառը: Բոլոր մասնակիցները շարում են իրենց աթոռները հեռուստացույցի դիմաց, նստում և սկսում ուշադիր նայել էկրանին գրված “ԱՂԲ” բառին: Այս ամբողջ գործընթացը նկարահանում է օպերատորը /մասնակիցներից մեկը վիդեո նկարող որևէ սարքով/: Օպերատորը կամաց կամաց մոտենում է նստածներին և մեծ պլանով վերցնում նրանցից մեկին: Տվյալ մասնակիցը բարձրաձայն անում է մեկ արտահայտություն կապված հեռուստաեթերի աղբի վերապերյալ, կամ այդ աղբը մաքրելու վերաբերյալ պահանջ է արտահայտում:
Օրինակ՝
- Դադարեցրեք հեռուստաեթերից աղբի մատուցումը:
- Վերջ տվեք անիմաստ և դեգրադացնող սերիալների ցուցադրմանը
- Դադարեցրեք նպաստել ցածր ճաշակի ձևավորմանը
- Ձևավորեք նորմալ պահանջարկ
- Վերջ տվեք տափակ հումորներին
- Դուք ինքներդ լավ գիտեք ձեր աղբն էլ, նորմալ ցուցադրվող նյութերն էլ, բարձրարժեք նյութերն էլ: Խնդրում ենք մաքրեք եթերը աղբից, ու մատուցեք նորմալ և բարձրարժեք տեսանյութեր:
- …
- …
- …
- …
Երբ բոլորը հայտվնում են հեռուստացույցին մեջքով դիրքում: Մի քանի րոպե այդպես լուռ նստելուց հետո, վեր են կենում: Շրջան կազմում հեռուստացույցի մոտ: Պոկում են էկրանին գրված թուղթը: Վառում: Այնուհետև հանում մեկ ուրիշ նախորոք պատրաստած թուղթ, որի վրա գրված է “Պահանջում ենք մաքուր եթեր” և նկարված է ծիածան: Ու այստեղ պիտի հնչեն ուրախության ճիչեր )))
Չենք մոռանում, որ այս ամենը ֆիքսում է օպերատորը: Հնարավորինս սեղմ ժամկետներում կատարում ենք թեթևակի մոնտաժ, դիտելի տեսանյութ ստանալու համար: Սա արդեն ամեն մեկն ըստ իր ճաշակի և կարողության: Տեսանյութերը տեղադրում ենք յութուբում: Բնականաբար տարածում և ուղարկում հեռուստաընկերությունների էլեկտրոնային հասցեներին:
_

Հիմա մի խուբ հավաքվում է ՀԱԹ-ում /բանգլադեշ/ անցկացնելու համար: Լավ կլիներ մի 2 խումբ էլ կազմավորվեր Երևանի այլ վայրերում անցկացնելու համար: Ֆլեշմոբը կանցկացնենք 10-15 հոգանոց խմբերով, որպիսի դա անցկացնելու համար քաղաքապետարանից հատուկ թույլատրության կարիք չլինի: Եթե կկազմավերվեն ավելի շատ խմբեր, դա միայն գործի հաջողության գրավականը կմեծացնի: Դե ինչ կասե՞ք  :Smile: 

Հա, ու բոլորիդ օգնությունն է պետք կոչերի ու պահանջների մասով լավ հստակ ու ազդեցիկ խոսք կազմելու հարցում: Իմ գրածները հեչ դուրս չեն գալիս...

----------

E-la Via (17.11.2011), Mark Pauler (24.11.2011), Varzor (17.11.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Հարգելի ակումբցիներ ջան, առաջարկում եմ հեռուստաեթերի աղբին ընդդեմ ֆլեշմոբ կազմակերպել: Ամենակարևոր նպատակը այն է, որպիսի ցույց տանք, որ մեր *երիտասարդությունը ունի պահանջ մաքուր և մակարդակով հեռուստաեթերի:*


Տիգ ջան, որքան էլ քեզ հետ համամիտ եմ, այնուամենայնիվ, իմ կարծիքով մեր երիտասարդության մեծամասնությունը այդ պահանջը չունի: Մի գուցե ունի կարիքը, բայց չի գիտակցում, պայց պահանջ` չունի: Իմ կարծիքով քանակական առումով այդպիսի պահանջ չունեցողները գերազանցում են, ուստի իրենք էլ թելադրում են շուկայի պահվածքը: ԲԱն չունեմ ասելու, կարող է ստեղծվել մի հեռուստաընկերությունը, որը կբավարարի նաև քչերի պահանջը, սակայն դրանով իսկ իր եկամուտների մի մասի վրա խաչ կքաշի, ինչին կամ չեն գնա, կամ կփորձեն հավելյալ վճարների միջոցով լրացնել պակասը:

Ըստ ինձ լավագույն տարբերակը վճարովի հեռուստաեթերի տարբերակն է` վճարիր յուրաքանչյուր դիտածդ ալիքի համար: Եթե դուրդ չի գալիս` հրաժարվում ես այդ ալիքից: Սակայն բիզնեսմենի համար որն է լավ` 100 հոգու մեջ բավարարել 10 հոգու պահանջարկ և կորցնել մնացած 90-ից 10 հոգու պահանջարկ` 80 արդյունք, թե ասենք բավարարել 90 հոգու պահանջարկ, կորցնելով 10 հոգու պահանջարկը` 90 արդյունք: Ոնց տեսնում ես թվաբանությունը այլ բան է ասում:

Ըստ ինձ այս հարցը պետական մակարդակի հարց է և դրանով զբաղվելու ամենաշահագրգիռ կողմը պիտի լինի հենց պետությունը: Չպիտի բարձիթողի վիկաի թողնի այն ոլորտը, որը սերունդ է մեծացնում, սերունդ, որը այդ եպոտթւայն համար հենարան է լինելու: Եթե այդ հենարանը խարխլվեց, ապա պետությունը կքանդվի, աթոռներն էլ ոչ մեկին պետք չեն լինի:
Պիտի պետական պահանջով և վերահսկողությամբ բոլոր հեռուստաընկերություններն անխտիր ունենա պարտադիր ծրագրային պահանջներ: Անշուշտ դա այն դեպքում, երբ հեռուստաընկերությունը կոնկրետ կողմնորոշում չունի: բայց նույնիսկ դրանց համար էլ կարելի է սահմանել պարտադիր ծրագրայյին նորմեր: Օրինակ` երաժշտական հեռուստաալիքը պարտավոր է ունենալ օրական/շաբաթական կոնկրետ քանակով եթերաժամ, որը տրամադրված է դասական, ազգագրական, ժողովրդական և այլ պետականորեն որոշված երաժշտական ծրագրերին: Նույն կերպ կարելի է սահմանել նաև ընդհանուր կողմնորոշման հեռուստաալիքների եթերի պարտադիր մասը:

Բայց ստեղ հակասություն կա: Պարտադիր և վերահսկվող եթերը նշանակում է նաև մասնակի ցենզուրա: Իսկ դա արդեն խոսքի և մտքի ազատության սահմանափակում կարող է դիտարկվել: Բացի այդ ցենզուրան "խասյաթ" ունի աճելու և տարածվելու, որը նունպես վտանգավոր է:

Ի դեպ շատ մարդիկ այս հարցը լուծել են յուրովի` օտգվում  են վճարովի կաբելային կամ ինտերնետային հեռուստածառայություններից, դիտում են իրենց ուզածը: Սակայն սրա վատ կողմնայն է, որ այդ ամենը հեռու է մայրենի լեզվից և ազգային մշակույթից:

Ամեն դեպքում, համամիտ եմ, որ առկա միջոցներով պետք է պայքարել: Դա մեզ և մեր երեխաների, մեր սերունդների համար է:

----------

Mark Pauler (24.11.2011)

----------


## Tig

> Տիգ ջան, որքան էլ քեզ հետ համամիտ եմ, այնուամենայնիվ, իմ կարծիքով մեր երիտասարդության մեծամասնությունը այդ պահանջը չունի: Մի գուցե ունի կարիքը, բայց չի գիտակցում, պայց պահանջ` չունի: Իմ կարծիքով քանակական առումով այդպիսի պահանջ չունեցողները գերազանցում են, ուստի իրենք էլ թելադրում են շուկայի պահվածքը: ԲԱն չունեմ ասելու, կարող է ստեղծվել մի հեռուստաընկերությունը, որը կբավարարի նաև քչերի պահանջը, սակայն դրանով իսկ իր եկամուտների մի մասի վրա խաչ կքաշի, ինչին կամ չեն գնա, կամ կփորձեն հավելյալ վճարների միջոցով լրացնել պակասը:
> 
> Ըստ ինձ լավագույն տարբերակը վճարովի հեռուստաեթերի տարբերակն է` վճարիր յուրաքանչյուր դիտածդ ալիքի համար: Եթե դուրդ չի գալիս` հրաժարվում ես այդ ալիքից: Սակայն բիզնեսմենի համար որն է լավ` 100 հոգու մեջ բավարարել 10 հոգու պահանջարկ և կորցնել մնացած 90-ից 10 հոգու պահանջարկ` 80 արդյունք, թե ասենք բավարարել 90 հոգու պահանջարկ, կորցնելով 10 հոգու պահանջարկը` 90 արդյունք: Ոնց տեսնում ես թվաբանությունը այլ բան է ասում:


Չէ, Վարզոր ջան: Հաստատ չէ: Մեզ խաբել են, որ համոզել են, թե պահանջարկն ա ձևավորում առաջարկ: Հակառակը առաջարկն է ձևավորում պահանջարկ: Ու ես դրանում համոզվել եմ: Պարենք Հայերենի մասին գիտես: Սկզբում, որ սկսում էինք մտածում էինք, թե կհատաքրքրի արդյոք լայն մասսաներին: Բայց դու տենաիր, էն առաջին օրը "ղժոցող" քյառթերը, ոնց էին 2-րդ, 3-րդ, անգամից մտնում պարաշարք ու ջիգյարով պարում: Նենց որ առաջարկ-պահանջարկ միֆի վերջ եկել է: Եվ հետո համամիտ չեմ, թե մեծամասնությունը պահանջում ա քո նշած ցածրորակը: Օրինակ իմ շրջապատի 80%-ից ավելին գիտի լավն ու վատը, ու մակարդակով պահանջներ ունի:




> Ըստ ինձ այս հարցը պետական մակարդակի հարց է և դրանով զբաղվելու ամենաշահագրգիռ կողմը պիտի լինի հենց պետությունը: Չպիտի բարձիթողի վիկաի թողնի այն ոլորտը, որը սերունդ է մեծացնում, սերունդ, որը այդ եպոտթւայն համար հենարան է լինելու: Եթե այդ հենարանը խարխլվեց, ապա պետությունը կքանդվի, աթոռներն էլ ոչ մեկին պետք չեն լինի:
> Պիտի պետական պահանջով և վերահսկողությամբ բոլոր հեռուստաընկերություններն անխտիր ունենա պարտադիր ծրագրային պահանջներ: Անշուշտ դա այն դեպքում, երբ հեռուստաընկերությունը կոնկրետ կողմնորոշում չունի: բայց նույնիսկ դրանց համար էլ կարելի է սահմանել պարտադիր ծրագրայյին նորմեր: Օրինակ` երաժշտական հեռուստաալիքը պարտավոր է ունենալ օրական/շաբաթական կոնկրետ քանակով եթերաժամ, որը տրամադրված է դասական, ազգագրական, ժողովրդական և այլ պետականորեն որոշված երաժշտական ծրագրերին: Նույն կերպ կարելի է սահմանել նաև ընդհանուր կողմնորոշման հեռուստաալիքների եթերի պարտադիր մասը:


Դե բնականաբար հարցը պետական մակարդակով պիտի լուծվի: Բայց դե մեր պետությունը արդեն 20 տարի է չի կարողանում հասունանա...




> Բայց ստեղ հակասություն կա: Պարտադիր և վերահսկվող եթերը նշանակում է նաև մասնակի ցենզուրա: Իսկ դա արդեն խոսքի և մտքի ազատության սահմանափակում կարող է դիտարկվել: Բացի այդ ցենզուրան "խասյաթ" ունի աճելու և տարածվելու, որը նունպես վտանգավոր է:


Եթե խելացի արվի, վտանգ չի լինի:




> Ի դեպ շատ մարդիկ այս հարցը լուծել են յուրովի` օտգվում  են վճարովի կաբելային կամ ինտերնետային հեռուստածառայություններից, դիտում են իրենց ուզածը: Սակայն սրա վատ կողմնայն է, որ այդ ամենը հեռու է մայրենի լեզվից և ազգային մշակույթից:


Շատերը չէ, քչերը: Շատերը դրա հնարավորությունը չունեն:




> Ամեն դեպքում, համամիտ եմ, որ առկա միջոցներով պետք է պայքարել: Դա մեզ և մեր երեխաների, մեր սերունդների համար է:


 :Smile:

----------

Mark Pauler (27.11.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Չէ, Վարզոր ջան: Հաստատ չէ: Մեզ խաբել են, որ համոզել են, թե պահանջարկն ա ձևավորում առաջարկ: Հակառակը առաջարկն է ձևավորում պահանջարկ: Ու ես դրանում համոզվել եմ: Պարենք Հայերենի մասին գիտես: Սկզբում, որ սկսում էինք մտածում էինք, թե կհատաքրքրի արդյոք լայն մասսաներին: Բայց դու տենաիր, էն առաջին օրը "ղժոցող" քյառթերը, ոնց էին 2-րդ, 3-րդ, անգամից մտնում պարաշարք ու ջիգյարով պարում: Նենց որ առաջարկ-պահանջարկ միֆի վերջ եկել է: Եվ հետո համամիտ չեմ, թե մեծամասնությունը պահանջում ա քո նշած ցածրորակը: Օրինակ իմ շրջապատի 80%-ից ավելին գիտի լավն ու վատը, ու մակարդակով պահանջներ ունի:


 :Jpit: 
Իրականում խաբելու բան չկա: Երկուսն էլ փոխկապակցված են` պահանջարկն ու առաջարկը: Կա ապրանք` կգտնվի գնորդը, կա գնորդի պահանջարկ` ապրանք կճարենք:
Հասարակության ընդհանուր ինտելեկտուալ և մշակությանին զարգացվածությունը այլ բան է ասում  :Wink:  Մայրենի լեզվով ինտելեկտուալ, ուսուցողան ծրագրերի մշակումը և հեռարձակումը այդքան էլ ձեռնտու չէ շատ հեռուստաալիքների, քանի որ դրանից իրենք "քյար" չունեն` լսարանը (թե տեսարանաը?  :Jpit:  ) փոքր է: Մի քիչ այլ է իրավիճակը երգ-պարի ոլորտում: Ոնց էլ լինի, միևնույն է հայ մարդուն իր ազգայինը մեծամասամբ հեգոհարազատ է մնում ու միշտ էլ իր տեղն ունի: Գոնե այս հարցում հաստատ միշտ էլ պահանջարկ կլինի:



> Եթե խելացի արվի, վտանգ չի լինի:


Դե հենց դա էլ վախեցնում է, քանի որ վերջին տարիներին ինչ արել են խելքով չեն արել:



> Շատերը չէ, քչերը: Շատերը դրա հնարավորությունը չունեն:


 :Smile: 
Ես չասի շատերը, ես ասի շատ մարդիկ: Հարաբերական հասկացողություն է, իհարկե, բայց դե ընտրություն կա, սակայն վճարովի է: Իսկ մեր ժողովուրդը այդքան էլ շատ չի սիրույմ փող ծախսել, մանավանդ այդպիսի բաների վրա:

----------

Mark Pauler (27.11.2011), Tig (18.11.2011)

----------


## Tig

*Ֆլեշմոբ՝ "Հանուն հեռուստաեթերի որակի բարձրացման"*

2011թ. նոյեմբերի 27-ին ժամը 14:00-ին Հյուսիսային պողոտայում կանցկացվի ֆլեշմոբ "Հանուն հեռուստաեթերի որակի բարձրացման": Նպատակը` ցույց տալ, որ մեր երիտասարդությունն ունի մաքուր և մակարդակով հեռուստաեթերի պահանջ, այլապես ամեն մի առիթով չեն զլանում շեշտել, որ ինչ պահանջարկ կա այն է ցուցադրում ենք:
Կողբի գեղարվեստի դպրոցում նույնպես անցկացվելու է, որտեղից էլ ուղարկել են մի քանի ծաղրանկարներ:
Եթե մինչև նոյեմբերի 27-ը կլինեն այլ վայրերում կազմակերպելու ցանկություն ունեցողներ, խնդրում ենք տեղեկացրեք, որպեսզի այս միջոցառումը խմբագրվի:

"Հանուն հեռուստաեթերի որակի բարձրացման" ֆլեշմոբի սցենար

Հավաքվում է 15-20 մարդ: Հնարավորության դեպքում` իրենց աթոռներով: Եթե ծալովի աթոռներ ունեցողներ կան, դրանք շատ հարմար կլինեն: Եթե ոչ, էլի խնդիր չի լինի, կանգնած էլ կարող ենք անցկացնել: Բերվում է մեկ հեռուստացույց, կամ դրա փոխարեն որևէ արկղից պատրստված հեռուստացույցի կրկնօրինակ: Հեռուստացույցը դրվում է աթոռին: Վրան փակցվում է սպիտակ թղթի վրա կարմիրով գրված “ԱՂԲ” բառը: Բոլոր մասնակիցները շարվում են հեռուստացույցի դիմաց: Նստած կամ կանգնած վիճակում սկսում են ուշադիր նայել էկրանին գրված “ԱՂԲ” բառին: Այս ամբողջ գործընթացը նկարահանում է օպերատորը /մասնակիցներից մեկը վիդեո նկարող որևէ սարքով/: Օպերատորը կամաց կամաց մոտենում է նստածներին և շարքի դիմացով անցնելուց տեսախցիկի օբյեկտիվում հայտված մասնակիցը բարձրաձայն անում է մեկ արտահայտություն` կապված հեռուստաեթերի աղբի վերապերյալ, կամ այդ աղբը մաքրելու վերաբերյալ պահանջ է արտահայտում:
Օրինակ՝
1.	Դադարեցրեք հեռուստաեթերից աղբի մատուցումը:
2.	Վերջ տվեք անիմաստ և դեգրադացնող սերիալների ցուցադրմանը:
3.	Դադարեցրեք նպաստել ցածր ճաշակի ձևավորմանը:
4.	Ձևավորեք նորմալ պահանջարկ:
5.	Վերջ տվեք տափակ հումորային հաղորդումներին:
6.	Հերիք եղավ դժգոհի ու կյանքից հոգնածի հոգեբանություն սրսկեք մեր մեջ:
7.	Հայաստանը Սիցիլիա չէ, մաֆիոզ կյանքի քարոզը դադարեցրեք:
8.	Հերիք ա իրար բռնաբարեք. գիրք կարդացեք:
9.	Իրար մորթելու քարոզներ անելու փոխարեն ժամանակը ծախսեք ծառ տնկելու վրա:
10.	Հեռուստացույցը ոչ գերեզմանոց է, ոչ էլ հասարակաց տուն:
11.	Մաքուր եթեր, ոչ թե մաքուր եզեր:
12.	Պահանջում ենք մաքուր եթեր, մաքուր սերունդ ունենալու համար:
13.	Անհամ եթերը զրկում է մարդկանց առողջ դատողությունից:
14.	Ձեր մատուցած եթերը ձեր երեխաներն էլ են նայում:
15.	Մի քիչ թասիբ ունեցեք…
16.	Ամենքն իր էության համարժեք է տեսնում կյանքը: Միթե ձեր էությունն այդքան անբարո է:
17.	Սա Հայաստանն է և մեզ մոտ պիտի գերակշռի հայեցի հաղորդաշարերը:
18. Վերջ տվեք ագրեսիա և բռնության տեսարաններ պարունակող սերիալների ցուցադրմանը:
19. Դադարեցրեք միմյանց նկատմամբ մունաթով խոսելաոճը:

Այնուհետև շրջվում է մեջքով դեպի հեռուստացույցը:
Այս կոչերը նախորոք տպված կբերվի և կբաժանվի այն մասնակիցներին, ովքեր կցանկանան բարձրաձայն խոսել: Իսկ ովքեր չեն ցանկանա բարձրաձայն արտահայտվել, ուղակի կշրջվեն մեջքով դեպի հեռուստացույցը: Եվ այդպես կամաց կամաց բոլոր մասնակիցները հայտվելու են հեռուստացույցին մեջքով դիրքում: Մի քանի րոպե այդպես լուռ նստելուց հետո, վեր են կենում, շրջան կազմում հեռուստացույցի մոտ: Պոկում էկրանին փակցված թուղթը, վառում, այնուհետև հանում մեկ ուրիշ նախորոք պատրաստած թուղթ, որի վրա գրված է “Պահանջում ենք մաքուր եթեր”: Ու այստեղ հնչում են ոգևորության և ուրախության ճիչեր )))

Հնարավորինս սեղմ ժամկետներում կատարում ենք թեթևակի մոնտաժ, դիտելի տեսանյութ ստանալու համար: Տեսանյութերը տեղադրում ենք յութուբում, տարածում և ուղարկում հեռուստաընկերությունների էլեկտրոնային հասցեներին:

----------

Arpine (22.11.2011), E-la Via (22.11.2011), Mark Pauler (27.11.2011), Moonwalker (22.11.2011), Ripsim (22.11.2011), Դեկադա (22.11.2011)

----------


## Tig

*Ֆլեշմոբ «Հանուն հեռուստաեթերի որակի բարձրացման»*

Նոյեմբերի 27-ին`ժամը 14:00-ին, Հյուսիսային պողոտայում կանցկացվի ֆլեշմոբ «Հանուն հեռուստաեթերի որակի բարձրացման»:

«Առաջին լրատվական»-ի հետ զրույցում նախաձեռնության անդամներից Տիգրան Մարտիրոսյանը, խոսելով ֆլեշմոբ անցկացնելու անհրաժեշտության մասին, խոստովանեց, որ Facebook-յան «Հեռուստաեթերի մաքրման պահանջ» խմբում շատ է խոսվում հեռուստաեթերից մատուցված աղբի մասին, բայց խոսելուց այն կողմ շատ քիչ բան է արվում, oրինակ` կազմակերպվել է հարցում հեռուստաալիքների գնահատման վերաբերյալ, ինչը շատ լավ է, բայց մի փոքր շոշափելի բան պիտի արվի:

«Հենց հեռուստատեսությամբ էլ են շատ խոսում այս թեմայով: Բազմաթիվ հոդվածներ են տպվում, բայց սայլը տեղից համարյա չի շարժվում: Ուզում էի մի փոքր աշխուժություն, շարժ տեսնել երիտասարդության մեջ ու մտքովս անցավ ֆլեշմոբի գաղափարը: Սկզբում ցանկանում էի, որ ֆլեշմոբը միաժամանակ շատ վայրերում արվի, բայց քչերը ցանկություն հայտնեցին միանալ, այսինքն`Գյումրիում և Վանաձորում ցանկանում էին միանալ, հետո ասացին, որ եղանակային պայմանները խանգարում են: Իսկ Կողբի գեղարվեստի դպրոցում նույնպես ֆլեշմոբ կանցկացվի»,- տեղեկացրեց Տ. Մարտիրոսյանը:

Նրա խոսքով, ֆլեշմոբի անցկացման հիմնական նպատակը երիտասարդության պահանջարկի ցուցադրումն է, այսինքն` հեռուստաընկերությունները պետք է հաշվի նստեն նաև այն հանգամանքի հետ, որ երիտասարդությունը դեգրադացված չէ և ունի մակարդակով հեռուստաեթերի պահանջ: Պահանջարկը չէ, որ ձևավորում է առաջարկ, մեծամասամբ տեղի է ունենում հակառակը: Ինչ առաջարկվում է, այն էլ ժամանակի ընթացքում պահանջարկի է վերածվում: 

«Ամենացավալին այն է, որ երեխաներն են տուժում: Այդ աղբը տեսնելով՝ ընդօրինակում են, քանի որ փոքր տարիքում մարդն առավել միտված է ընդօրինակելուն: Եկեք լավ օրինակ մատուցենք, որ հետո չասենք` ինչ փչացած սերունդ ունեք»,- նշեց նա:

Ֆլեշմոբի մասնակիցները կբարձրաձայնեն մի քանի արտահայտություն` կապված հեռուստաեթերի աղբի վերաբերյալ` «Դադարեցրե՛ք հեռուստաեթերից աղբի մատուցումը», «Վերջ տվեք անիմաստ և դեգրադացնող սերիալների ցուցադրմանը», «Հերիք եղավ դժգոհի ու կյանքից հոգնածի հոգեբանություն սրսկեք մեր մեջ», 
«Հայաստանը Սիցիլիա չէ, մաֆիոզ կյանքի քարոզը դադարեցրեք», «Հերիք է իրար բռնաբարեք. գիրք կարդացեք», «Հեռուստացույցը ո՛չ գերեզմանոց է, ո՛չ էլ հասարակաց տուն»: 

Ֆլեշմոբից կպատրաստվի տեսանյութ ու կտեղադրվի Youtube-ում, կուղարկվի նաև հեռուստաընկերությունների էլեկտրոնային հասցեներին:

Աղբյուր՝ 1in.am

----------

Arpine (24.11.2011), E-la Via (25.11.2011), Mark Pauler (27.11.2011), Varzor (24.11.2011), ԿԳԴ (27.11.2011)

----------


## Tig



----------

Arpine (25.11.2011), Mark Pauler (27.11.2011)

----------


## Tig

ԿԳԴ-ի անցկացրած ֆլեշմոբի տեսանյութը: Շուտով մերն էլ պատրաստ կլինի:
Անչափ մեծ շնորհակալություն Սաթենիկին ու Աննային ու ողջ ԿԳԴ-ի անձնակազմին: :Love:

----------

Arpine (27.11.2011), Chuk (27.11.2011), Monk (27.11.2011), Moonwalker (27.11.2011), Varzor (29.11.2011), Արէա (27.11.2011), Գեա (27.11.2011), ԿԳԴ (27.11.2011)

----------


## Tig



----------

Arpine (28.11.2011), Chuk (28.11.2011), Moonwalker (28.11.2011), movsal08 (28.11.2011), Ripsim (28.11.2011), Varzor (29.11.2011), Արէա (28.11.2011), ԿԳԴ (28.11.2011)

----------


## Tig

Եթե դիմանաք, մինչև վերջ նայեք" Թեմային է վերաբերվում...

----------

Ripsim (28.11.2011), Արէա (28.11.2011)

----------


## movsal08

ուղակի չնայել

----------


## Tig

> ուղակի չնայել


Իսկ ավելի լավ չի՞ պահանջել որակյալը: Շատ քչերը կարող են ուղակի չնայել: Օրինակ ես արդեն 7-8 ամիս է ոչ մի րոպե հեռուստացույցի առաջ չեմ նստել, ուր մնաց նայեմ: Բայց ամեն մեկը չի, որ ունի դրան փոխարինող այընտրանքային միջոց:

----------


## movsal08

Հայկական հեռուստասերյալները փորցում են նմանակել արտասահմանյան սերյալներին դրա համար ել անհաջող են լինում
իսկ եթե ժողովուրդը չնայի ցույց չեն տա

----------


## Tig

> Հայկական հեռուստասերյալները փորցում են նմանակել արտասահմանյան սերյալներին դրա համար ել անհաջող են լինում
> իսկ եթե ժողովուրդը չնայի ցույց չեն տա


Բա ի՞նչ նայի: Ինկատի ունեմ՝ այլընտրանք առաջարկի:

----------


## movsal08

այլընտրանք :Think:  հեռուստացույցի մենյուի խաղերը :LOL:

----------

Tig (28.11.2011), Varzor (29.11.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Հայկական հեռուստասերյալները փորցում են նմանակել արտասահմանյան սերյալներին դրա համար ել անհաջող են լինում
> իսկ եթե ժողովուրդը չնայի ցույց չեն տա


Ինձ թվում է, որ ոչ մեկսի համար էլ գաղտնիք չէ այն փաստը, որ սերյալների դիտողների մեծամասնությունը կազմում են տնային տնտեսուհիները և թոշակառուները: Բա ինչ նայեն մարդիկ?
Իմ անձնական օրինակի վրա ասեմ:
Աշխատանքից հասնում եմ տուն, փոխվում, լվացվում, սնունդ ընդունում: Դրանից հետո ուզում եմ մի քիչ հանգստանալ` երեխային հետ եմ խաղում, բայց արևիս քնելուց հետո, եթե գործ չեմ ունենում անելու, համակարգչի դիմաց էլ չեմ ուզում նստել (ախր առանց այդ էլ այնքան եմ նստում, որ արդեն զզվել եմ): Միացնում եմ հեռուստացույցը ու սկսվում է` սերիալ, գովազդ, նորություններ անվերջանալի ցիկլը, որը երբեմն ընդհատվում է որևէ տափակ շոու ծրագրով կամ էլ հին ու արդեն մի քանի անգամ դիտված ֆիլմով: Էլ չեմ ասում ու ֆուտբոլը սերիալի նման մի բան է դառել  :Jpit: 
Ու թարսի պես այդ ամենը սկսում են ցուցադրել այն ժամանակ, երբ մարդիկ վերադառնում են աշխատանքից: Սովորաբար 18:00-ից հետո սերիալների տարափ է տեղում էկրանից, մինչև 23-24:00: 6 ժամ սերիալների տարափ: Բա ինչ նայեն մարդիկ? Մեր անվճար հեռուստաալիքների ցուցադրածը դա է: Ակամայից կամաց կամաց դառնում ես "Աննա"-ի կամ նմանատիպ մեկ այլ տափակության երկրպագուն  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (29.11.2011), Mark Pauler (30.11.2011), movsal08 (29.11.2011), Արէա (29.11.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Ու թարսի պես այդ ամենը սկսում են ցուցադրել այն ժամանակ, երբ մարդիկ վերադառնում են աշխատանքից: Սովորաբար 18:00-ից հետո սերիալների տարափ է տեղում էկրանից, մինչև 23-24:00: 6 ժամ սերիալների տարափ: Բա ինչ նայեն մարդիկ? Մեր անվճար հեռուստաալիքների ցուցադրածը դա է: Ակամայից կամաց կամաց դառնում ես "Աննա"-ի կամ նմանատիպ մեկ այլ տափակության երկրպագուն


Կամ էլ ակամայից բլեք շեյրինգով կպնում ես որևէ փաթեթի  :Jpit:

----------

Mark Pauler (30.11.2011), Varzor (29.11.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Կամ էլ ակամայից բլեք շեյրինգով կպնում ես որևէ փաթեթի


 :Jpit:  "ակամայից"-ը դզեց  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (29.11.2011)

----------


## Tig

*«Մի՞թե Արցախը որևէ դրական կերպար չի տվել». Սուրեն Մուրադյան*
29 Նոյեմբեր 2011թ., Երեքշաբթի

Մանկագիր, հրապարակախոս, դրամատուրգ Սուրեն Մուրադյանը լրագրողների հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ ասաց, որ հեռուստատեսության պատճառով այսօր խեղաթյուրվել է հայ մանուկների հոգեբանությունը, հայի բարոյական կերպարը, և դրա համար ինքը չի կարող որևէ կերպ արդարացնել հեռուստատեսության և ռադիոյի ազգային հանձնաժողովի կեցվածքը։

Ինչքան էլ օրենսդրորեն հանձնաժողովին չթույլատրվի միջամտել մասնավոր հեռուստաընկերությունների հաղորդումների բովանդակային հարցերին,  հանձնաժողովը պետք է որոշակի կոշտ մոտեցում ցուցաբերի և ազդեցության լծակներ ունենա։

«Մենք ամեն քայլափոխի հայտարարում ենք, որ երեխաները մեր ապագան են և հասարակության ամենաարտոնյալ հատվածը, սակայն դա խոսքից գործի չի հասնում։ Դպրոցներին մանկական գրականությունը չի հասնում, գրքերն էլ տպվում են ընդամենը 500 տպաքանակով, իսկ մանկական և պատանեկան ներկայացումների տոմսերն ավելի թանկ են, քան կարուսելներինը»,- ասաց Սուրեն Մուրադյանը։

Ըստ մանկագրի՝ շատ լուրջ է այժմ գրականության և մանկագրության մեջ հերոսի խնդիրը։ Այդ խնդիրը կա նաև հեռուստատեսության մատուցած «հերոսների» դեպքում։

«Ոչ մի դրական կերպար չկա։ Ես մի կերպար չեմ տեսել, որից երեխաները մի բան սովորեն։ Գրականության մեջ ևս մանկական օրինակելի կերպարներ չկան։ Մի՞թե Արցախը չի տվել մի դրական կերպար, որն ուսանելի դառնա մեր երեխաների համար»,- տարակուսանքով ասաց մանկագիրը։

Իսկ ՀԳՄ քարտուղար, ՀՀ մշակույթի նախարարության գրքի և հրատարակչության կենտրոնի ղեկավար, գրող Էդվարդ Միլիտոնյանն ասաց, որ այս տարի պակասել է մանկական գրականության հրատարակության համար տրամադրվող պետական հատկացումը՝ 15 մլն դրամից հասնելով 11 մլն դրամի։ Նա նշեց, որ վերջին տարիներին կենտրոնը պետպատվերով հրատարակել է մոտ 50 անուն մանկական գիրք, սակայն բարձրորակ տպագրությունն ու նկարազարդումները հավելյալ ծախսեր են պահանջում, ինչը մեծացնում է նաև գրքի ինքնարժեքը, մինչդեռ այժմ իրենց հրատարակած գրքերը շատ մատչելի են՝ մի քանի հարյուր դրամ։

«Մանկական գրքերը եզակի ժանրային գրքեր են, որոնք ունեն պահանջարկ։ Բայց շուկան հեղեղված է անճաշակ, գրականությունից հեռու գրքերով, և դժվար է դա վերահսկելը, մանավանդ որ մանկական գրականությամբ զբաղվող գրականագետներ գրեթե չունենք»,- ասաց Միլիտոնյանը։

Գրողի բնորոշմամբ՝ այսօր երեխաների մտածողությունը խեղվում է ամենուր լսվող գռեհիկաբանությունների և ժարգոնի պատճառով, իսկ իսկական մանկական ստեղծագործություն գրելն իրականում չափազանց դժվար է. պետք է հաշվի առնել երեխայի հոգեբանությունը, լեզվամտածողությունը, առանց որի ստեղծված գործը մանկապատանեկան չի կարող համարվել։

«Մանկապատանեկան գրականությունը պիտի մեզ փրկի մեզնից»,- հավելեց Միլիտոնյանը։

Աղբյուր՝ lurer.com

----------

Mark Pauler (30.11.2011), movsal08 (30.11.2011), Ripsim (30.11.2011), Varzor (30.11.2011)

----------


## Tig



----------

Mark Pauler (02.12.2011), Արէա (01.12.2011)

----------


## Tig



----------


## romanista

Կաբելային ես քաշում, ու մոռանում ես հայկական անասուն հեռուստատեսության մասին: Ես տենց եմ արել, նյարդերս հանգիստ են, որ մի տեղ գնում եմ, հայկական ալիքներով ցուցադրած ինչ-որ բան են քննարկում, հետո ֆռռում են ինձ թե բա դու չե՞ս տեսել, ասում եմ էդ ի՞նչ ա վաբշե, էշացած նայում են վրես, ու էդ դզում ա  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Կաբելային ես քաշում, ու մոռանում ես հայկական անասուն հեռուստատեսության մասին: Ես տենց եմ արել, նյարդերս հանգիստ են, որ մի տեղ գնում եմ, հայկական ալիքներով ցուցադրած ինչ-որ բան են քննարկում, հետո ֆռռում են ինձ թե բա դու չե՞ս տեսել, ասում եմ էդ ի՞նչ ա վաբշե, էշացած նայում են վրես, ու էդ դզում ա


Ոչի՞նչ, որ կաբելային քաշելուց հետո էլ տնեցիները հայկական անասուն ալիքներն են նայում: 60 հատ ալիքի միջից մեր հեռուստացույցը էլի Աննա ու Հրեշտակների դպրոց է ցույց տալիս  :Bad:

----------

Bruno (02.12.2011), Mark Pauler (02.12.2011), Tig (02.12.2011), Varzor (02.12.2011)

----------


## Tig

> Կաբելային ես քաշում, ու մոռանում ես հայկական անասուն հեռուստատեսության մասին: Ես տենց եմ արել, նյարդերս հանգիստ են, որ մի տեղ գնում եմ, հայկական ալիքներով ցուցադրած ինչ-որ բան են քննարկում, հետո ֆռռում են ինձ թե բա դու չե՞ս տեսել, ասում եմ էդ ի՞նչ ա վաբշե, էշացած նայում են վրես, ու էդ դզում ա


Իսկ նրանք, ովքեր կաբելայինի հնարավորություն չունե՞ն:

----------

Mark Pauler (02.12.2011), Դեկադա (02.12.2011)

----------


## Tig



----------

Արէա (02.12.2011)

----------


## romanista

> Իսկ նրանք, ովքեր կաբելայինի հնարավորություն չունե՞ն:


շուտով ակամայից իրենք այդ հնարավորությունը իրենց համար կստեղծեն, երբ որ վերջնականապես զզվեն տեղական հեռուստատեսությունից  :Wink:

----------


## romanista

> Ոչի՞նչ, որ կաբելային քաշելուց հետո էլ տնեցիները հայկական անասուն ալիքներն են նայում: 60 հատ ալիքի միջից մեր հեռուստացույցը էլի Աննա ու Հրեշտակների դպրոց է ցույց տալիս


սովոր են հայկականներին, դրանից ա  :Wink:  պետք ա մի քանի որ մնացած 50-ը մենակ նայեն, որ հասկանան, "էս ի՞նչ ենք յանի էս 10 հատ հայկական աղբի մեջ կորցրել" )))

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> սովոր են հայկականներին, դրանից ա  պետք ա մի քանի որ մնացած 50-ը մենակ նայեն, որ հասկանան, "էս ի՞նչ ենք յանի էս 10 հատ հայկական աղբի մեջ կորցրել" )))


Փորձել եմ, ազնիվ խոսք ամեն ինչ փորձել եմ, մանրամասն բացատրել եմ, որ ալիքով ինչ են ցույց տալիս, մի քանի անգամ շատ հետաքրքիր հաղորդումներ եմ ստիպել, որ նայեն, բայց մեկ ա, հենց Աննայի ժամն էկել է, ալիքը փոխել են  :Sad: 

Ես ինքս թքած ունեմ ամեն ինչի վրա, 4 տարի ա հեռուստացույց չեմ նայում, բայց երբ նույն սենյակում նստած Աննան կամ ուրիշ տափակ սերիալ ա միացած լինում, նյարդերս քայքայվում են....

----------


## Varzor

> սովոր են հայկականներին, դրանից ա  պետք ա մի քանի որ մնացած 50-ը մենակ նայեն, որ հասկանան, "էս ի՞նչ ենք յանի էս 10 հատ հայկական աղբի մեջ կորցրել" )))


հա, բայց մոռանում ես, որ մնացածը հայալեզու չեն, հիմնականում ռուսերեն են: Իսկ իմ անձնական կարծիքով հիմա Հայաստանում ռուսերենի իմացության մակարդակը ահավոր ցածր է` շատ շատերը նորմալ չեն հասկանում, մանավանդ ժամանակակից ռուսերենը, էլ չեմ ասում փոքր ինչ առօրյական ռուսերենը:
Մանավանդ, որ ռուսական ալիքներն էլ մի բարի պտուղ չեն: Տակը մնում են կոնկրետ ուղղվածության ալիքները, որոնց մեծ մասը չի հետաքրքրում տատիկներին  :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

Այս թեմայի կապակցությամբ տեղին եմ համարում մեջբերել ակումբակիցներից մեկի հանճարեղ "պեղումը"
http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/2...=1#post2308059

Չեք կարծում, որ մեր հեռուստատեսությունը Դալլասի ծրագրի մի մասն է ու որ մեր երկրի ներկայիս վիճակը հեչ էլ պատահական չի?

----------

Tig (02.12.2011), Արէա (02.12.2011)

----------


## Tig

> սովոր են հայկականներին, դրանից ա  պետք ա մի քանի որ մնացած 50-ը մենակ նայեն, որ հասկանան, "էս ի՞նչ ենք յանի էս 10 հատ հայկական աղբի մեջ կորցրել" )))


Փաստորեն ոչ մի նորմալ հայկական բան ունենալու ձգտում չպիտի՞ ունենանք... :Xeloq: 
Էլ չեմ խոսում լավ հայկական բան ունենալու մասին:

----------


## Varzor

> Փաստորեն ոչ մի նորմալ հայկական բան ունենալու ձգտում չպիտի՞ ունենանք...
> Էլ չեմ խոսում լավ հայկական բան ունենալու մասին:


Ձգտում կա, բայց փող տվող չկա: Ոնց հասկանում ես Դալլասի ծրագիրը դեռևս լավ էլ գործում է` խանգարում և վարկաբեկում են ցանկացած լավ նախաձեռնություն:

----------


## romanista

> հա, բայց մոռանում ես, որ մնացածը հայալեզու չեն, հիմնականում ռուսերեն են: Իսկ իմ անձնական կարծիքով հիմա Հայաստանում ռուսերենի իմացության մակարդակը ահավոր ցածր է` շատ շատերը նորմալ չեն հասկանում, մանավանդ ժամանակակից ռուսերենը, էլ չեմ ասում փոքր ինչ առօրյական ռուսերենը:
> Մանավանդ, որ ռուսական ալիքներն էլ մի բարի պտուղ չեն: Տակը մնում են կոնկրետ ուղղվածության ալիքները, որոնց մեծ մասը չի հետաքրքրում տատիկներին


Դե ախր ցավալին հենց էն ա, որ էսօր ՀՀ-ում հեռուստադիտող զանգված հիմնականում կազմում են տնային տնտեսուհի երիտասարդ կանայք, դպրոցական և ուսանողուհի աղջիկները, ու տատիկները, և, հետևաբար, հեռուստատեսությունն էլ աշխատում ա դրանց ճաշակը բավարարելու համար: Ինչքան ուզում ես միջին ստատիստիկական տատիկին գլխից խփի, ասա կայնի, էսօր թույն ֆուտբոլ ա, կամ թույն կինո ա, կամ արի էսօր լավ ինտելեկտուալ խաղ կա, էդ նայենք, չէ, ինքը ու իրա սերիալները: Դրա համար էլ էս վիճակն ա: Իրավիճակը կարան փոխեն մի քանի կոնկրետ ուղղվածության տեղական ալիքները, որոնք իրենց կոնկրետ ուղղության սիրահար-հեռուստադիտող զանգվածին կհավաքեն, բայց, անգամ մանկական "Հայրենիքն" ա ստեղ փակվում, ինչի՞ մասին ա խոսքը:

Էդ սաղ նրանից ա, որ մեր պետության բնակչության ճնշող մեծամասնությունը ծերացած, կամ ծերացող ա, եղած ջահելությունն ինտերնետում ա, թիվի չի նայում, կամ կաբել ու սպուտնիկ, որտև չի ուզում, որ իրա ուղեղն էլ լվան, դրա համար ջոկում ա, տեղականը չի նայում: Երբ որ ջահելությունը ստե շատանա (էս ուրիշ, չիրականացող հեքիաթ ա) հեռուստատեսությունը ուղղությունը կփոխի:

----------

erewanski (03.12.2011), Quyr Qery (24.12.2011)

----------


## Tig

> Ձգտում կա, բայց փող տվող չկա: Ոնց հասկանում ես Դալլասի ծրագիրը դեռևս լավ էլ գործում է` խանգարում և վարկաբեկում են ցանկացած լավ նախաձեռնություն:


Ես Դալլասի ծրագրին այդքան հնչեղություն չէի տա այն առումով, որ այդ գործընքացը իրականացվում է ողջ աշխարհում, այլ ոչ թե միայն հետխորհրդային երկրներում:
Սա ուղակի աշխարհի բնակչությանը հեշտ կառավարելի դարձնելու գործընթաց կարելի է համարել, այլ ոչ թե ինչոր կոնկրետ պետության դեմ:
Հիմա սա չի կարևորը, կարևորը այն է, որ հասարակության մեջ սրա դեմ ձևավորվի իմունիտետ: Ու ոչ թե ձգտենք ուրիշի "լավի" մեջ բավարարում գտնել, այլ ունենալ սեփական լավը:

----------

Varzor (05.12.2011)

----------


## Tig

> Դե ախր ցավալին հենց էն ա, որ էսօր ՀՀ-ում հեռուստադիտող զանգված հիմնականում կազմում են տնային տնտեսուհի երիտասարդ կանայք, դպրոցական և ուսանողուհի աղջիկները, ու տատիկները, և, հետևաբար, հեռուստատեսությունն էլ աշխատում ա դրանց ճաշակը բավարարելու համար: Ինչքան ուզում ես միջին ստատիստիկական տատիկին գլխից խփի, ասա կայնի, էսօր թույն ֆուտբոլ ա, կամ թույն կինո ա, կամ արի էսօր լավ ինտելեկտուալ խաղ կա, էդ նայենք, չէ, ինքը ու իրա սերիալները: Դրա համար էլ էս վիճակն ա: Իրավիճակը կարան փոխեն մի քանի կոնկրետ ուղղվածության տեղական ալիքները, որոնք իրենց կոնկրետ ուղղության սիրահար-հեռուստադիտող զանգվածին կհավաքեն, բայց, անգամ մանկական "Հայրենիքն" ա ստեղ փակվում, ինչի՞ մասին ա խոսքը:
> 
> Էդ սաղ նրանից ա, որ մեր պետության բնակչության ճնշող մեծամասնությունը ծերացած, կամ ծերացող ա, եղած ջահելությունն ինտերնետում ա, թիվի չի նայում, կամ կաբել ու սպուտնիկ, որտև չի ուզում, որ իրա ուղեղն էլ լվան, դրա համար ջոկում ա, տեղականը չի նայում: Երբ որ ջահելությունը ստե շատանա (էս ուրիշ, չիրականացող հեքիաթ ա) հեռուստատեսությունը ուղղությունը կփոխի:


Խոսքը նրա մասին ա, որ պահանջենք, ոչ թե ասենք` "մենք լավ բան չունենք, եկեք ուրիշի լավ բանից օգտվենք ու ուրիշ "դառնանք"":

----------


## Varzor

> Ես Դալլասի ծրագրին այդքան հնչեղություն չէի տա այն առումով, որ այդ գործընքացը իրականացվում է ողջ աշխարհում, այլ ոչ թե միայն հետխորհրդային երկրներում:
> Սա ուղակի աշխարհի բնակչությանը հեշտ կառավարելի դարձնելու գործընթաց կարելի է համարել, այլ ոչ թե ինչոր կոնկրետ պետության դեմ:
> Հիմա սա չի կարևորը, կարևորը այն է, որ հասարակության մեջ սրա դեմ ձևավորվի իմունիտետ: Ու ոչ թե ձգտենք ուրիշի "լավի" մեջ բավարարում գտնել, այլ ունենալ սեփական լավը:


Այ հենց դա է խնդիրը: Ամերիկացիք ամբող աշխարհով մեկ Դալլաս են անում բոլոր այն երկրներին, որոնց ուզում են կազմալուծել ու կառավարել:
Ու թարսի պես ծրագրում ներառված է նաև այդ "դավադրությունը" հասկացող, իմունիտետի ձգտող ու սեփական լավին ձգտող մարդկանց դեմ կիրառվող քայլերը: Ու լավ էլ կիրառում են:

----------

Tig (05.12.2011)

----------


## Tig



----------

Mark Pauler (12.12.2011), Ֆոտոն (28.02.2012)

----------


## Tig

Էս էլ մեր սպասված սոցիալական հոլովակը  :Smile: 

*Երեխաները Ձմեռ Պապիկից մաքուր եթեր են ուզում (տեսանյութ)*

Երեխաները Ձմեռ Պապիկից մաքուր եթեր են ուզում… Ցավալի է, բայց փաստ: Այո, որոշեցինք այս անգամ երեխաների միջոցով խոսել մեր հեռուստաեթերի ոչ մաքուր լինելու մասին: Հասկանում ենք, որ նման բաները շատ փոքր ազդեցություն են ունենալու բուն հեռուստաեթերի որակը ապահովող մարդկանց վրա: Բայց նման սոցիալական հոլովակնեն ու ակցիաները կամաց-կամաց հասարակական լայն շերտերի քննարկման առարկա են դարձնելու արդեն իսկ մեծ արձագանք գտած հեռուստաեթերի աղբահանման խնդիրը: Մենք չենք ասում, թե լավ բաներ չկան, բայց վատը այնքնան շատ է, որ լավերի մասին խոսելու հերթը չի հասնում: Եվ ինչո՞ւ հատկապես երեխաների միջոցով ենք փորձում բարձրացնել խնդրի հրատապությունը, քանի որ ամենաշատը այդ աղբի ազդեցությունը երևում է հենց երեխաների վրա: Երեխան սպունգի նման բան է, ինչ տաս այն էլ կներքաշի իր մեջ: Եվ մեծանալուն զուգընթաց իր միջի կուտակածը դուրս է հանելու: Հիմա պատկերացրեք, թե մի քանի տարի հետո մեր այսօրվա երեխաներից ինչ է դուրս գալու: Եթե ցանկանում ենք ունենալ հզոր ու մաքուր սերունդ, ուրեմն այսօր պիտի նրանց մեջ մտցնենք այդ հզորությունն ու մաքրությունը: Տիգրան Մարտիրոսյան




Աղբյուր` interpress.am

----------

Arpine (12.12.2011), E-la Via (12.12.2011), John (12.12.2011), Mark Pauler (12.12.2011), Quyr Qery (24.12.2011), Smokie (13.12.2011), Varzor (16.12.2011), Դեկադա (13.12.2011), Ներսես_AM (13.12.2011)

----------


## Tig

Սա էլ խոսքերը՝

Մեր  եթերը  գորշ  է  ու անգույն,
Եթերում  մեր անվերջ լաց  ու  բռնություն է ,
Եթերից  հոգնել  ենք մենք  արդեն 
Եվ  ուզում  ենք ,  որ  տիրի  գեղեցկությունը:

Ու այդժամ լի  ժպիտներ
Կլցնեն  աշխարհը  մեր ,
Երբ  եթերը  ողողի  հեքիաթն  ու  սերը.

Ժպիտներն  են  պակասում
Եթերից մեր  գորշագույն,
Որ  աչքերը  մեր  փայլեն  ինչպես  աստղերը: 
//// 2 անգամ

Ձմեռ  պապ  ջան   բեր  մեզ  լուր  բարի ,
Որ  եթերը  մեր  սիրով  մաքրվելու  է ,
Կլինեն  մուլտեր ` գույներով  լի,
Եվ  հեքիաթ,  որտեղ  բարին   միշտ  հաղթելու  է

Ու այդժամ լի  ժպիտներ
Կլցնեն  աշխարհը  մեր ,
Երբ  եթերը  ողողի  հեքիաթն  ու  սերը.

Ժպիտներն  են  պակասում
Եթերից մեր  գորշագույն,
Որ  աչքերը  մեր  փայլեն  ինչպես  աստղերը: 
//// 2 անգամ

----------

Quyr Qery (24.12.2011), Ripsim (09.02.2012), Արէա (23.12.2011)

----------


## FactorX



----------


## Սահակիչ

Հագելիներս ինչ եք դառնում հեռուստատեսության գերի, հետո էլ սկսում քննադատել այս, կամ այն հեռուստաալիքը: Միևնույն է ոչ մի քեզ պիտանի տեղեկությում, չես ստանա…
Ցուցադրվածը տխմարագույն տեսանյութեր են (ֆիլմեր, լրատվություն, հեռուստաշոուներ, սերիալներ և այլն…), իսկ դրա համար չարժի վատնել Ձեր թանկագին ժամանակը:
Չէ որ Ձեր կյանքն են անիմաստ վատնում…

----------

Varzor (26.12.2011)

----------


## Tig

ՄԵՐ ՄԱՄՈՒԼԸ - Գարեգին Նժդեհ

*Թերթեր ունենք, որոնք աւելի օգտակարպիտ լինէին հայ ժողովրդին, եթէ բնաւլոյս չտեսնէին:*

Ժողովուրդը դաստիարակելու գործում մեծագոյն դերը մամուլինն է: Սակայն, շատ չնչին դեր է կատարում այն մամուլը, որը հանդիսանում է իրժողովրդի մտա-μարոյականի հայելին միայն ու ուրիշ ոչինչ: Քիչ արժէքունեն այն թերթերը, որոնք հասարակութեան հրամցնում են նրա սեփական մտաբարոյական կեանքի պատկերը միայն: Առօրեայ անհամանցքերի ու դէպքերի նկարագրութիւնը հրապարակախօսութիւն չէ: Խօսքի լուսանկարչութիւն պիտի չլինի մամուլը: Մերը, որոշ բացառութեամբ, շարունակում է մասնագիտանալ ժխտական քննադատութեանմէջ, արձագանքը հանդիսանալով կա՜մ մեր առօրեայ իդէազուրկ կեանքի,կա՜մ կողմնապահ պաշտպանը իր նեղ կուսակցական տեսակէտների եւշահերի:

Թերթեր ունենք, որոնք աւելի օգտակար պիտ լինէին հայ ժողովրդին,եթէ բնաւ լոյս չտեսնէին: Թերթեր ունենք, որոնց, ինչպէս եղինճին, չի կարելի ձեռք տալ`առանց խայթւելու: Մաղձ, յիմարական ծաղր, շուկայիկ յիշոցներ,քաշքշուկ, սեւացում, զրախօսութիւն - ահա՜ մեր ՙխայթող՚ թերթերի հրա-պարակախօսութիւնը: Երμ պակասում են լուրջ ապացոյցներ, սրանքՙմաքրասիրաբար՚ դիմում են իրենց այլանդակ փաստաբերութեան,լցնելով իրենց էջերը ոճական նման մարգարիտներով - ՙսրիկայ՚, ՙառաւ-փախաւ՚, ՙքառանկիւն գլուխ՚, բարոյական ոչնչութիւն՚, ՙխայտառակութեան դրօշ՚, եւլն.: Այդ թերթերի μովանդակութեան չափ եւ աւելի զզւելի է իրենց բազարի լեզուն: Սրանց համար գոյութիւն չունի հրապարակախօսականէթիկան: Սրանց համար չէ գրի եւ գրչի մաքրութիւնը: Չգիտեմ, այդթերթերի խմբագիրները գիտե՞ն թէ խօսքը - դա մարդուս μարոյականշունչն է, թէ ինչ որ մտքերն` այն էլ խօսքերը, եւ որ խօսքը մատնում է մերներքին մարդը:

Միշտ էլ երբ ձեռքս եմ առնում որոշ թերթեր, ակամայից յիշում եմՙթերթերի իրար ոչնչացումը՚ խորհրդանշող մի ծաղրանկար`ՙօձերիկռիւը՚ խորագրութեամբ: Ոչնչացնելով իրանց շուրջը եղածներին, մնացած երկու օձերըուտում են իրար եւ կռւադաշտում մնում է... երկու պոչ միայն...

Ժողովրդի հաւաքական սիրտը, նրա ինքնագիտակցութիւնը մշա-կելու փոխարէն, նրա մի մասը թշնամացնել միւսի հետ, նրա մի մասիանունից հայհոյել միւսին, յարձակւել միւսի վրայ - դա առնւազն հրէշութիւնէ, դա ասել է` հեշտացնել մեր գիշատիչ հարեւանների գործը, դաասել է` նորանոր աղէտների համար նախապատրաստել հայրենի ժողովուրդը:Դա ազգովին ինքնաոչնչացում է, անձնասպանութիւն: Թողնե՜նք փոքրիկ եսերի եւ փառասիրութիւնների ամօթալի եւ վտան-գաւոր կռիւը` կռւադաշտում մի օր ՙերկու պոչ՚ չթողնելու համար:

ՙՕրինակը, թող որ համր, ամենակարող ուսուցիչներից մէկն էաշխարհի՚: Քիչ խօսք, շատ օրինակ` ժողովրդասիրութեան, պարտաճանաչութեան, անձնւիրութեան: Առանց վեհ եւ հրահանգիչ օրինակների` չկայդաստիարակութիւն: Թող գիտակցեն այդ հայ մամուլը վարողները եւ մեծապէս օգտւենանցեալի μարոյա-գաղափարական հարստութիւնից: Թող յաճախ նրանքμնութագրեն հայ ժողովրդի ընտիր որդիներին, որոնք իրենց կեանքով թէմահով մի բան աւելացրել են ազգ կոչւելու մեր իրաւունքին: Թող նրանքյաճախ պատմեն իրենց ընթերցողներին, թէ ինչպէս սիրեց հայրենիքն Ա-ն,թէ ի՞նչպէս ծառայեց իր ժողովրդին Բ-ն, թէ ինչպէս ընկաւ իր ժողովրդիհամար Գ-ն, եւլն.:

Թող գիտակցեն հետեւեալը.
- ՙՄարդկութիւնը հոգեպէս աճում է, մեծանում է դէպի վեհն ու հազւա-գիւտն ունեցած իր հիացումի շնորհիւ միայն՚ (Նիցշէ):

Թող մեր ցեղի հերոսականով ու մարտիրոսագրութեամբ յաճախհիացմունքի ժամեր տան իրենց ընթերցողներին: Թող մտքով իրենց ընթերցողին յաճախ տեղափոխեն Երկիր, թողայցի տանեն նրան պատմական այն μոլոր վայրերին, որոնց հետ կապւածէ հայ ժողովրդի հմայքն ու փառքը: Թող ուխտի տանեն նրան այն նւիրական գերեզմաններին` մեր մեծ մեռելների հողաթմբերին, որոնք աւելիդաստիարակիչ են, քան մեր այսօրւայ դպրոցը, բեմը, եկեղեցին: ՙՄեծ սիրտ եւ ազնիւ զգացումներ՚ - ահա՜ թէ ինչը ուժեղ կը դարձնիմեր ժողովուրդը եւ ահա՜ թէ ինչ պիտի տայ մեր ժողովրդին հայ մամուլը: Կարո՞ղ են այդ անել մեր թերթերը - յուսալի է մեր ապագան: Չե՞ն կարող - թող դադարեն թուղթ սեւացնելուց: Աւելի պիտ հիանալ այն խմμագիրների լռութեամμ, որոնք չեն ուզումմիայն աղմուկ եւ ՙփոշի՚ բարձրացնել:

Հ.Գ. Այս ամենը շատ արդիական է նաև այսօր և վերաբերվում է նաև հեռուստատեսությանը:

----------

Quyr Qery (30.01.2012), Varzor (29.01.2012)

----------


## Tig

*Ստորագրահավաք հանուն սերիալների որակի բարձրացման*

Շաբաթ` 28.01.2012թ. ժամը 13:00-18:00
Օպերայի և բալետի թատրոնի Հովհաննես Թումանյանի արձանի մոտ

Ձեր մասնակցությամբ, "Հանուն սերիալների որակի բարձրացման" ստորագրահավաքին, արտահայտեք ձեր վերաբերմունքը այսօրվա հեռուստաեթերի վերաբերյալ: Մենք՝ վաղվա սերունդը, պահանջում ենք որակյալ եթեր, և հույս ունենք, որ դուք էլ մեր կողքին կլինեք: Ստորագրաթերթիկի տեքստը հետևյալն է "Ստորագրելով այս թերթիկը՝ մենք հույս ունենք, որ կվերանայվեն հեռուստասերիալների բովանդակությունը և ծավալը եթերում՝ տեղ հատկացնելով ճանաչողական հաղորդումներին"

հ.գ. Դպրոցականների կազմակերպած ստորագրահավաքն է: Եկեք միանանք  :Smile:

----------

Varzor (31.01.2012)

----------


## Tig

*Աշակերտների թիրախում են սերիալները /տեսանյութ/*

----------

Ripsim (09.02.2012), Varzor (10.02.2012)

----------


## Tig

*Մեր ագրեսիվ, նյութապաշտ և արժեհամակարգից զուրկ հեռուստաեթերը*
ՓԵՏՐՎԱՐԻ 8, 2012

Ո՞րն է քո սիրած հեռուստատեսային հաղորդումը:  Ինձ անակնկալի բերած ու անպատասխան մնացած հարցը առիթ դարձավ խորհելու, որ լավ, սիրելի հաղորդում չունեմ, բայց կա՞ն արդյոք հաղորդումներ, որոնք արժե դիտել:
Երեկոյան միացրեցի հեռուստացույցը և սկսեցի «թերթել» ալիքները. սերիալից բացի ոչինչ չգտա: Ընդ որում, անկախ ալիքից և սերիալի անվանումից, բովանդակությունը կարծես նույնն է` զենք, շքեղ մեքենաներ, մեծ ու ճոխ առանձնատներ, լպիրշ, բայց հարուստ երիտասարդներ, որոնց ամեն ինչ կարելի է հոր փողերի  շնորհիվ, դժբախտ ու բոլոր առումներով ոտնահարված աղքատներ, որոնք կարող են միայն լացել իրենց սև բախտը և լավ ապագայի հույս չունեն, դժբախտ ու օրնիբուն լացող կանայք, որոնք պարբերաբար ծեծ են ուտում ամուսիններից, կնոջը «շան տեղ չդնող», հազար հատ սիրուհի և ապօրինի զավակ ունեցող տղամարդիկ:
Սերիալներում էլ առաջնայինը ոչ թե մարդիկ են, այլ մանրակրկիտ ցուցադրվող շքեղ ու թանկարժեք մեքենաները, ճոխ կահավորված տները, ֆիրմային խանութների նոր տեսականին, հյուրանոցների ու ռեստորանների մատուցած ծառայությունները:
Պետք է նաև նշել, որ սերիալների կրկնությունները միմյանց հերթ չեն տալիս: Արմենիա հեռուստաալիքով, օրինակ, սերիալները մինչև 4-5 անգամ կրկնվում են, այնպես որ ուզես թե չուզես, եթե հեռուստացույց միացնելու հանդգնություն ես ունեցել, ուրեմն պետք է սերիալ դիտես:
Նշված հեռուստատեսության սերիալներից  ներկայումս մեծ մասսայականություն են վայելում երկուսը` «Դժվար ապրուստը» և «Ոստիկանները»: Առաջինում իսկական խառնաշփոթ է. ով ում հասնում ծեծում ու անպատվում է. ամուսինը կնոջը, որդին մորը, եղբայրը քրոջը, սիրեկանը սիրուհուն ու նաև ընթացքում` ով ում հանդիպի: Ընդ որում, սերիալում դրական ու բացասական հերոսներին  միմյանցից տարբերակելը դժվար է. բոլորն էլ հարբելու աստիճան խմում են, հարկ եղած դեպքում թմրանյութ օգտագործում, ծեծում շրջապատի կանանց և նաև ում վրա  ուժը պատի ու այդպես շարունակ:
«Ոստիկանները» սերիալն էլ նույն հաջողությամբ կարող էր անվանվել, ասենք, «Հանցագործները», որովհետև ֆիլմի հանցագործ հերոսները ոստիկաններից շատ են, իրենց սև փողերի հաշվին շքեղ կյանք են վարում, աջ ու ձախ անպատիժ սպանում ու համարյա միշտ ջրից չոր դուրս գալիս: Ո՞ւմ են պետք ոստիկանը և օրենքը, եթե հարկ եղած դեպքում փողը երկուսից էլ ուժեղ է:
Երեկոյան «Շանթով» էլ մեկը մյուսին հաջորդում են հեռուստաընկերության արտադրանք սերիալները` «Եդեմի գաղտնիքները», «Անուրջներ», «Բանակում», «Ջեմիկը»:  Բարեբախտաբար, այս սերիալներում քրեականը, զենքերը, «լավ տղաների ռազբորկաները», արյունոտ տեսարանները  քիչ են, բայց դժվար է այս սերիալներն օրինակելի համարել: Առաջինում ֆիլմի հերոսուհին ջանք ու եռանդ չի խնայում իր սիրեցյալի ընտանիքը քանդելու համար, թքած թե վերջինս երեխաներ ունի, սիրում է իր կնոջը: Ինքնասիրություն ասվածն էլ խորթ հասկացություն է հերոսուհու համար (ինչպես և հայկական սերիալների կին հերոսների մեծ մասի համար):
Սերիալներից ուշագրավ է Ջեմիկը, որը հումորի է վերածել  ընտանեկան արժեքները ու չգիտես, թե ինչ նպատակ է հետապնդում: «Օրինակելի» հերոսուհին ինքնակոչ արվեստագետ ու նյութապաշտ մայր է, որն իր երեխաներից առավել սիրում է փողը, չի զլանում որդու փողերը գողանալ, լրտեսում է  որդուն ու նրա կնոջը, ամեն կերպ միջամտում նրանց կյանքին: Գագաթնակետը, սակայն, հարս-սկեսուր հարաբերություններն են:
Դեկտեմբերին,  երբ հանրությունը դատապարտում էր 20-ամյա Մարիամի հետ տեղի ունեցածը (վերջինիս ամուսինն ու սկսեուրը ամիսներ շարունակ Ռուսաստանում խոշտանգումների էին ենթարկել, նվաստացրել ու փակի տակ պահել) և պահանջում սկսերոջը ձերբակալել ու արդար դատաքննություն իրականացնել, հենց նույն ժամանակ  Ջեմիկը ճիշտ հակառակն էր քարոզում. հերոսուհին երևակայել էր, թե հարսը թուղթ ու գիր է արել, ու վերջինիս աթոռին կապած` կտտանքների էր ենթարկում` խոստովանություն կորզելու համար:
Առավել բարդ է Հանրայինը դիտելու հարցը: Երկու տարի տևած «Աննայի» ամենօրյա լաց ու կոծից, ողբից ու պատճառած սթրեսից հետո, երբ միացնում ես Հանրայինը ու էլի նույն դերասաններին տեսնում` գրեթե նույն կերպարով, ակամա սարսափում ես, որ հիմա էլի կսկսեն ողբալ: Փորձությունը հաղթահարել չկարողացա:
Այլ հարթություն է Հ2-ը, որը, որ ժամին ուզում ես միացրու` ռաբիզ երաժշտություն է հեռարձակում:
Ընդհանուր առմամբ հեռուստաեթերը բաղկացած է սերիալներից, գովազդներից և լրատվական ծրագրերից: Վերջիններս էլ լրացնում են սերիալների ստեղծած ագրեսիվ-ողբերգական ֆոնը. երբեմն ողջ լրահոսի ընթացքում անգամ մեկ դրական լուր չի հաղորդվում` սպանություն, պայթյուն, ահաբեկչություն, պատերազմ, զոհեր, վիրավորներ, աղետներ, համաճարակ, մի խոսքով, ըստ լրատվականների, աշխարհի վերջը եկել է:  Մի առիթով տատիս  արտահայտությունը տեղին է ամենօրյա լրահոսի համար. «Քա, սևավոր, խո բայղուշ չե՞ս, սաղ աշխարհում մի հատ լավ բան չի՞ եղել»:
Հեռուստաընկերությունները, փաստորեն,  ոտնահարում են բոլոր նրանց իրավունքները, ովքեր չեն ուզում սերիալ դիտել: Առավել վատ վիճակում են երեխաները.  նրանց համար օրվա ընթացքում գեթ մեկ մուլտ  կամ մանկական հաղորդում չի ցուցադրվում: Ծնողներին մնում է արգելել երեխաներին հեռուստացույց դիտել կամ թույլ տալ, որ սերիալ դիտեն:
Տեղեկատվական անվտանգության մասնագետ Վահրամ Միրաքյանը, որ հայաստանյան հեռուստաեթերի բովանդակության ուսումնասիրություն է կատարել, նշում է, որ գիտական միջավայրում հեռուստատեսությունը դիտարկվում է որպես սոցիալականացման միջոց: Իսկ 3-4 տարեկաններից մինչև դեռահասների համար այն ունի նաև կրթադաստիարակչական նշանակություն, քանի որ վերջիններս ընդօրինակում են հեռուստատեսությամբ տեսածը` այն համարելով  կյանքի իրողություն:
Ամփոփելով հեռուստաեթերի առյուծի բաժինը զբաղեցնող սերիալների բովանդակությունը` Միրաքյանը նշում է,  որ դրանք մի քանի բան են քարոզում, բայց գլխավորը ագրեսիվ սոցիալական դիրքորոշումն է: Այսինքն` հեռուստացույց դիտող երեխան սովորում է, որ շրջապատում հարց լուծելու միակ և լավագույն եղանակը ագրեսիան է: Երկրորդը, ըստ Միրաքյանի, նյութապաշտության քարոզչությունն է, շքեղ կյանքի իդեալականացումը: Երրորդը լեզվամտածողության խեղումն է, քանի որ սերիալների  լեզուն, բառապաշարը, մաքուր հայերենից բացի, ամեն ինչ պարունակում է` փողոցային, կրիմինալ ժարգոն և այլն:
Այս ամենի  հետևանքով աճող սերունդը հեռուստատեսությունից սովորում է ագրեսիայի նոր մեթոդներ, կարող է վերանայել իր նկատմամբ կիրառվող սահմանափակումները (մայրիկն ասում է, որ ուրիշին հարվածելը, ծեծելը վատ բան է, չի կարելի, իսկ հեռուստատեսությամբ «լավ տղան» այլոց ծեծելով ու սպանելով է հաջողության հասնում),  նվազում է  ուրիշի նկատմամբ կարեկցանքը, զգայական բթացում է տեղի ունենում, նաև շրջապատի նկատմամբ կասկածամտություն է առաջանում: «Մեր հասարակության մեջ լարվածությունը բարձր մակարդակի վրա է»,- ամփոփում է Միրաքյանը:
Հայրենական արտադրության սերիալների ինդուստրիայի զարգացմանը զուգահեռ  տարեցտարի ավելանում է հանցագործությունների թիվը. օրինակ` 2010-ին, 2005-ի համեմատ, հանցագործությունների թիվը կրկնապատկվել է: Միրաքյանը նշում է, որ չբացառելով տնտեսական ճգնաժամի գործոնը` մեծ է նաև հեռուստատեսության դերը` սոցիոլոգիական հետազոտությունները ցույց են տվել, որ հանցագործությունների 30 տոկոսի դրդապատճառը սոցիալական գործոնը չէ, այլ մտածողությունը, գաղափարները:
Միրաքյանը նշում է, որ մեր հեռուստաեթերում ներկայումս ամենակարևորը սերիալներն են, դրանց մասին է շատ խոսվում, քանի որ ցուցադրվում են փրայմ-թայմին և օրվա ընթացքում մի քանի անգամ կրկնվում են:
Սերիալների կամ հեռուստաեթերի ցանկացած քննադատություն, սակայն, դեմ է առնում հեռուստատեսության ներկայացուցիչների նույն պատասխանին. մարդկանց պահանջմունքն է այդպիսին: Սա պատասխանատվությունից խուսափելու և որակյալ արտադրանքի մասին չմտածելու լավագույն պատրվակն  է:
Միրաքյանը նշում է, որ ազդեցության մեթոդները ստանդարտ են, մարդիկ զգայական մակարդակով կախվածության մեջ են հեռուստատեսությունից, սերիալներից: Այսինքն` սերիալ դիտողների թիվը հաստատ չի պակասի, եթե սերիալի բովանդակությունը փոխվի, ասենք` հանցավոր կյանքը քարոզելու փոխարեն մի քիչ հայրենասիրություն ցուցադրեն:
ԱՄՆ-ում, օրինակ, դեռ 60-ականներին են խնդրին լուծում տվել. սերիալներում հերոսը երկրի ճիշտ քաղաքացին է, արդար մարդը, բանիմաց ու գործին նվիրված ոստիկանը և այլն:
Հնարավո՞ր է արդյոք, որ մեզ մոտ էլ քննադատությունը և դժգոհությունները արդյունք ունենան, և ի վերջո ունենանք որակյալ հեռուստաեթեր կամ գոնե որակյալ սերիալներ: Դժվար թե: Ներկայիս սցենարիստների երևակայությունն արդեն սպառվել է, այլապես բոլոր սերիալները նույն տաղտուկ բովանդակությունը չէին ունենա: Իսկ ավելի բարձրարժեք գործերի համար պետք են համապատասխան արժեհամակարգ ունեցող մասնագետներ, որոնք չկան կամ եթե լինեն էլ, դժվար թե նրանց ձայնը հասանելի լինի. ոլորտում բոլոր աթոռները  «ցմահ» զբաղեցրած են:

Աղբյուր՝ ankakh.com

----------

Smokie (09.02.2012), Varzor (10.02.2012)

----------


## Tig

*Հայկական սերիալների “փառքն” ու թշվառությունը*
 Հինգշաբթի 16 Փետրվար 2012 10:20

Հայկական հեռուստաեթերի դոմինանտը սերիալներն են: Ամեն աշխատանքային օր` ժամը 20:00-ից մինչ կեսգիշեր, որոշ դեպքերում՝ նաեւ հանգստյան օրերին, շաբաթվա կտրվածքով կրկնությամբ, մեկը մյուսին հաջորդելով ու լրացնելով, էկրանին են հայտնվում նույն` պրիմիտիվ բովանդակությամբ, ագրեսիայով ու զավեշտով լի հեռուստասերիալները: 

Մեդիամաքս-ի  թղթակիցը հեռուստասերիալների, դրանց բովանդակության ու հնարավոր ազդեցության մասին զրուցել է  հոգեբանի, կինոգետի եւ այլ մասնագետների հետ:

Բրազիլական հեռուստասերիալներից “սեր” կրկնօրինակող սերիալ արտադրողները՝ փորձելով ավելի “հետաքրքիր ու գրավիչ” սյուժե ունենալ, ձեռքերն ուղղեցին պետության համար կարեւոր նշանակություն ունեցող այնպիսի ինստիտուտների, ինչպիսիք են, օրինակ, բանակը, ոստիկանությունը, դպրոցը, իսկ սցենարիստները գործի անցան` առանց կշռադատելու, թե ինչ ազդեցություն ու նշանակություն կարող է ունենալ իրենց կերտած հերոսի մի անզգույշ արտահայտությունը կամ պահվածքը:

«Արմենիա» հեռուստաընկերությունը ՀՀ ոստիկանության աջակցությամբ ներկայացնում է "Եզրագծից այն կողմ” հեռուստասերիալը,  որը նկարահանվել է իրական փաստերի հիման վրա: "Իրական փաստեր, իրական պատմություններ, բեկվող ճակատագիր, դառը ճշմարտություն եւ արդար որոշումներ”,- հեռուստասերիալին նման նկարագիր է տրված հեռուստաընկերության պաշտոնական կայքում: 

250 եւ ավելի սերիա ունեցող հեռուստասերիալում ներկայացված ոստիկանի կերպարը այնքան էլ չի համապատասխանում հասարակության իդեալին: Սերիալում ներկայացված է մի կառույց, որի շնորհիվ հասարակ քաղաքացին իրեն պետք է պաշտպանված ու ապահով զգա, վստահի ոստիկանին: Հարց է առաջանում` որքանո՞վ է ճիշտ ներկայացված այդ ինստիտուտը, ո՞վ է հետեւում հեռուստասերիալի սյուժեին ու բովանդակությանը, ինչը շատ հաճախ սխալ կարծրատիպեր կարող է ձեւավորել հասարակության մեջ:

ՀՀ ոստիկանության հասարակության հետ կապերի եւ լրատվության վարչության պետ Աշոտ Ահարոնյանը Մեդիամաքս-ի հետ զրույցում նշել է, որ "Եզրագծից այն կողմ”-ի հետ կապ ունեն այնքանով, որքանով մյուս հեռուստասերիալների. ցուցաբերվում է զուտ տեխնիկական եւ նկարահանումների հետ կապված աջակցություն: Իսկ "Եզրագծից այն կողմ” հեռուստասերիալի ստեղծագործական խմբից Լիլիթ Սարգսյանը մեզ ասեց, որ շահագրգռված չեն տեղեկություններ տրամադրել իրենց աշխատանքի վերաբերյալ:

2010 թվականից Հայաստանի հանրային հեռուստատեսության եթերում է դրամա ժանրում նկարահանվող “Հրեշտակների դպրոցը” հեռուստասերիալը: Երբ 2010-ին Ռուսաստանի առաջին ալիքում հայտնվեց երիտասարդ կինոռեժիսոր Վալերիա Գայ Գերմանիկայի "Школа" հեռուստասերիալը, ՌԴ-ում բողոքի մեծ ալիք բարձրացավ դրա բովանդակության ու գռեհկության վերաբերյալ, ինչի արդյունքում կառավարությունը միջնորդեց, որ սերիալը դադարեն ցուցադրել: Կարճ ժամանակ անց Հայաստանի հանրային հեռուստատեսության եթերում հայտնվեց “Հրեշտակների դպրոցը”` կրկնօրինակելով ռուսական նախագծից կերպարներ, որոնք հայ աշակերտի համար չեն:

ՀՀ կրթության եւ գիտության նախարարության հանրակրթության վարչության պետ Նարինե Հովհաննիսյանը “Հրեշտակների դպրոցը” հեռուստասերիալի բովանդակությանն այնքան էլ ծանոթ չէ, բայց, ինչպես ինքն է նշում, տեղյակ է, թե ինչ են խոսում դրա վերաբերյալ: Նարինե Հովհաննիսյանը հրաժարվում է սերիալի մասին իր կարծիքը հայտնել` խոստանալով, որ հետեւելու է դրա բովանդակությանն ու ուշադրություն դարձնելու այն ամենին, ինչը բացասական հետք կթողնի դպրոցի վրա:

2009 թվականից Շանթ հեռուստաընկերության եթերում է “Բանակում” հեռուստասերիալը: ""Բանակում"-ը սերիալ է, որտեղ ներկայացվում է հայ զինվորի առօրյան՝ իր բոլոր մանրամասներով, զվարճալի պատմություններով, ծառայության ընթացքում կոփվող բնավորությամբ, հրամանատարների՝ զինծառայության հանդեպ պահանջկոտ վերաբերմունքով: Սյուժեները գրավում են յուրօրինակությամբ եւ կարեւորը՝ ուղղորդում լուրջ վերաբերվել զինծառայությանը, հարգել բանակը, սիրել հայրենիքն ու պատասխանատվության զգացում ունենալ...”,- սա հեռուստաընկերության պաշտոնական կայքում սերիալին տրված բնութագիրն է, ինչի հետ համամիտ չէ “Հայ Զինվոր” թերթի գլխավոր խմբագիր, գնդապետ Սեյրան Շախսուվարյանը: 

“Միշտ ասել եմ` այդ սերիալը չեմ ընդունում, այն չի արտացոլում բանակի կյանքը: Ես եղել եմ նաեւ շնորհանդեսին, այնտեղ էլ ասել եմ, որ խեղկատակություն է, դա հումոր չի, այդ հումորն ինձ համար ընդունելի չի”,- Մեդիամաքս-ի հետ զրույցում նշել է Սեյրան Շախսուվարյանը: 

Հեռուստասերիալի բովանդակության ու սյուժեի մասին փորձեցինք խոսել նաեւ “Բանակում” սերիալի ստեղծագործական կազմի հետ, զրույցը, սակայն, չկայացավ` իրենց իսկ ցանկությամբ:

Բլոգեր Տիգրան Քոչարյանը եւս բացասական կարծիք ունի “Բանակում”-ի մասին. “Բանակն այնպիսի թեմա է, որը սերիալներով չպետք է լուսաբանվի, հատկապես` նման անմակարդակ ձեւով”:

Հոգեբան Կարինե Նալչաջյանը հնարավորինս հեռու է մնում հեռուստասերիալներից. “Չեմ կարողանում դիմանալ այդ գռեհկությանը: Երիտասարդների, տղամարդկային այդ կերպարները` իրենց գողական ապրելակերպով, ժարգոնային խոսելաձեւով, յուրահատուկ ժեստիկուլյացիայով եւ դեմքի ծամածռությամբ ուղղակի զզվանք են առաջացնում: Դրանով իրենք ուզում են ուժեղ տղամարդու կերպար ստեղծել` չգիտակցելով, որ ինչ մատուցվում է, դրա հիման վրա էլ կառուցվում են իդեալները, պատանիների համար տղամարդու ուժեղ ու ազդեցիկ կերպարի մոդելը դառնում է դա, նրանք անմիջապես վերցնում են, յուրացնում եւ իրենց համար չափանիշ դարձնում”,- Մեդիամաքս-ի հետ զրույցում նշել է հոգեբանն ու հավելել,- “Պատահական չէ, որ փողոցը, դպրոցը լցվում են միջանձնային հարաբերությունների հենց այդ որակով, որում քարոզվում է բռնությունը, գռեհկաբանությունը, ձեւավորում ու դաստիարակում  երեխաներին: Ես նայում եմ այդ սերիալներում խոսող կանանց` մի տեսակ դժգոհ, “մուննաթ” արտահայտող դեմքերով, տարօրինակ խոսելու տոնով, դեմքի ոչ կանացի արտահայտություններով կերպարներ, որոնք հասարակության վրա սոցիալականացնող ազդեցություն են թողնում: Մեր հեռուստաընկերությունները կարծես մեկը մյուսի հետ մրցում են, թե ով ավելի վատթար, ավելի գռեհիկ բան կստեղծի, հետո էլ ասում են` պահանջարկ կա: Այդ պահանջարկը ձեւավորվում է, երեխան ի՞նչ իմանա` ուրիշ ի՞նչ կարող է նայել, եթե միայն դա է  ցուցադրվում”: 

Կարինե Նալչաջյանը չի բացառում, որ հեռուստասերիալները որոշակի պահանջմունք են բավարարում. “Կան մելոդրամատիկ բովանդակության սերիալներ, որոնք պետք են տատիկներին, պապիկներին, այն մարդկանց,  ովքեր դուրս են եկել ակտիվ գործունեությունից, իրենց առօրյան մի տեսակ դատարկ է դարձել, իրենք կարող են որոշ չափով ուրիշի կյանքի մեջ մտնել, լիցքաթափվել, բայց երբ այն դառնում է ակտիվ, գործունյա, էլ  չեմ ասում՝ զարգացման ընթացքում գտնվող երիտասարդի կյանքի մի մասը, ուղղակի անթույլատրելի է”: 

Հոգեբանն ահազանգում է. “Պետք է կանգ առնել: Նման հեռուստասերիալների միջոցով մեր որակն է փոխվում, հասարակության հոգեբանական կերպարը. այստեղ շատ լուրջ ու մտածված մոտեցումներ են հարկավոր”:

Հայաստանի Ազգային կինոկենտրոնի տնօրեն Գեւորգ Գեւորգյանը եւս մեծ է համարում հեռուստասերիալների ազդեցությունը. “Այն, ինչ ցուցադրվում, քարոզվում է այդ սերիալներում, բացասական ազդեցություն ունի մեր մատաղ սերնդի դաստիարակման վրա”:  Գեւորգ Գեւորգյանը կարծում է, որ սերիալներն եթերում հայտնվեցին դաշտի դատարկ լինելու պայմաններում. “Ես այդպես խիստ չեմ դատում սերիալների առկայությունը. ժամանակին դա անհրաժեշտություն էր, դաշտը դատարկ էր, բան չկար նայելու, ընդօրինակեցին դրսի սերիալները, մեր ժողովուրդը, կարծես, ընտելացավ նման կարգի ֆիլմեր նայելուն, հիմա մենք պետք է փորձենք կամաց-կամաց այդ դաշտը ետ բերել դեպի ուրիշ կինո, կարծում եմ, մեզ կհաջողվի”:

Գեւորգ Գեւորգյանը սերիալների դրական կողմը համարում է շատերի համար ապրուստի միջոցի ստեղծումը. “Մեծ իմաստով սերիալը, որպես տեսակ, ամեն տեղ էլ կա, չես կարող ժողովրդին ստիպել, որ մի տեսակի ֆիլմ սիրի, ինչպես չես կարող բոլորին ասել, որ միայն դասական երաժշտություն լսեն. դա անհնար է: Կարծում եմ, ժամանակի ընթացքում տեւողության, ասելիքի իմաստով որակական փոփոխություններ կդիտվեն, սերիալում կլինի ոչ թե բռնություն ու գողական կյանք, այլ մեր լավագույն մշակույթը ներկայացնող բովանդակություն”:

Կինոգետը դաշտը մաքրելու միակ տարբերակն այլընտրանքի ստեղծումն է համարում, արտադրանք, որը կկարողանա մրցել ու մտնել ժողովրդի կյանք:

“Հիմա մենք անում ենք “Կինոաշուն” ծրագիր, որը հնարավորություն է տալիս ողջ հանրապետության տարածքում` դպրոցներում, ինստիտուտներում, զորամասերում տարածել  հայկական կինոն, կան այլ ծրագրեր եւս, որտեղ ներկայացվում են կինոյի վարպետների աշխատանքները”:

Կինոկենտրոնի տնօրենը կարեւոր է համարում նաեւ մասնագիտական ուղղվածություն ունեցող սերիալներում համակարգված աշխատանքը. “Այն տեսարանները, որոնք ընդգրկում են դպրոց, բանակ, հասարակական միջավայր, պետք է տվյալ մասնագետների հետ խորհրդակցել, եւ այդ դեպքում կունենանք գրագետ ու ոլորտին համապատասխան ինֆորմացիա, վերջ կդրվի գռեհկությանը, լեզուն կդառնա ավելի գրական ու կոռեկտ”:

Սիրանուշ Եղիազարյան

Աղբյուր՝ mediamax.am

----------

Varzor (16.02.2012), Արէա (16.02.2012)

----------


## Varzor

Այ այս կտորը ամենաօբյեկտիվն է



> սերիալների դրական կողմը համարում է շատերի համար ապրուստի միջոցի ստեղծումը. “Մեծ իմաստով սերիալը, որպես տեսակ, ամեն տեղ էլ կա, չես կարող ժողովրդին ստիպել, որ մի տեսակի ֆիլմ սիրի, ինչպես չես կարող բոլորին ասել, որ միայն դասական երաժշտություն լսեն. դա անհնար է:..."


Իրոք որ. սերիալները, դրանց բովանդակությունը և դրանց տարածումը մեր ներկայիս հասարակարգի միանշանակ արտացոլումն են` ամեն մեկն անում է, ինչ-որ մի բան, կարևոր չի թե ինչ, կարևորը մեջը փող լինի:
ՀՀ թատրոնի ու կինոյի համար "մասնագետներ" պատրաստող բուհերի ուսանողները բառիս բուն իմաստով անիտան մասնագետներ են` աշխատատեղ չկա: Այլ հարց է, թե ինչի համար են պետք այդքան ուսանողները, եթե աշխատատեղ չկա, բայց դա արդեն առանձին թեմա է: Ու թատրոնի, կինոյի դերասանները, նունիսկ դերասանական արվեստի հետ կապ չունեցող անձինք, սերիալների միջոցով փորձում են հոգալ մարդու և ընդհանրապես կենդանի օրգանիզմների հիմնական հոգսը` ստամոքսի խնդիրը: Ու կապ չունի, թե ինչ սերիալում կամ ֆիլմում են աշխատանք առաջարկել, կարևորը, թե ինչքան փող են տալիս: Բայց քանի որ այս ասպարեզում "մրցակցությունը" մեծ է, ապա սերիալներում նկարահանվող և դրանք պատրաստող անձնակազմը այդքան էլ բարձր չի վարձատրվում ու ստիպված է գլուխը կախ իր գործն անել:
Դրա համար մենք հաճախ նույն հեռուստաալիքով ընթացող տարբեր սերիալներում տեսնում ենք նույն դեմքերը, նույնիսկ նույն տիպաժները:
Բա ինչ անի դերասանը? Անգործ նստի?
Այ խնդիրը ոչ թե հենց սերիալների մեջ է, այլ այդ սերալների նկարահանման համար գումար ծախսողների մեջ ու նրանց գումարները ծախսելու համար խորհուդներ տվողների մեջ:
Բնականաբար այդ գումար ծախսողների բացարձակ մեամասնությունը ոչ մի գաղափար չունի կինոյից, հեռուստատեսությունից և հեռուստադիտողի պահանջարկից: Ու թե ինչ գործի մեջ են ներդրում կատարում` նորից միևնույն է: Կարևորը, որ եկամուտ լինի: Ու հեռուստաընկերություններն էլ գտել քիչ ծախսերով են այդ եկաուտները ապահովելու ձևերը:
Նաև չեմ բացառում, որ արտաքի որոշ ուժերի կողմից ուղղակի խրախուսվում է նման դեգրադացվող ու հասարակական գիտակցություն լվացող հեռուստաեթերը:

----------

Tig (16.02.2012)

----------


## Tig

> Իրոք որ. սերիալները, դրանց բովանդակությունը և դրանց տարածումը մեր ներկայիս հասարակարգի միանշանակ արտացոլումն են` ամեն մեկն անում է, ինչ-որ մի բան, կարևոր չի թե ինչ, կարևորը մեջը փող լինի:
> ՀՀ թատրոնի ու կինոյի համար "մասնագետներ" պատրաստող բուհերի ուսանողները բառիս բուն իմաստով անիտան մասնագետներ են` աշխատատեղ չկա: Այլ հարց է, թե ինչի համար են պետք այդքան ուսանողները, եթե աշխատատեղ չկա, բայց դա արդեն առանձին թեմա է: Ու թատրոնի, կինոյի դերասանները, նունիսկ դերասանական արվեստի հետ կապ չունեցող անձինք, սերիալների միջոցով փորձում են հոգալ մարդու և ընդհանրապես կենդանի օրգանիզմների հիմնական հոգսը` ստամոքսի խնդիրը: Ու կապ չունի, թե ինչ սերիալում կամ ֆիլմում են աշխատանք առաջարկել, կարևորը, թե ինչքան փող են տալիս: Բայց քանի որ այս ասպարեզում "մրցակցությունը" մեծ է, ապա սերիալներում նկարահանվող և դրանք պատրաստող անձնակազմը այդքան էլ բարձր չի վարձատրվում ու ստիպված է գլուխը կախ իր գործն անել:
> Դրա համար մենք հաճախ նույն հեռուստաալիքով ընթացող տարբեր սերիալներում տեսնում ենք նույն դեմքերը, նույնիսկ նույն տիպաժները:
> Բա ինչ անի դերասանը? Անգործ նստի?
> Այ խնդիրը ոչ թե հենց սերիալների մեջ է, այլ այդ սերալների նկարահանման համար գումար ծախսողների մեջ ու նրանց գումարները ծախսելու համար խորհուդներ տվողների մեջ:
> Բնականաբար այդ գումար ծախսողների բացարձակ մեամասնությունը ոչ մի գաղափար չունի կինոյից, հեռուստատեսությունից և հեռուստադիտողի պահանջարկից: Ու թե ինչ գործի մեջ են ներդրում կատարում` նորից միևնույն է: Կարևորը, որ եկամուտ լինի: Ու հեռուստաընկերություններն էլ գտել քիչ ծախսերով են այդ եկաուտները ապահովելու ձևերը:
> Նաև չեմ բացառում, որ արտաքի որոշ ուժերի կողմից ուղղակի խրախուսվում է նման դեգրադացվող ու հասարակական գիտակցություն լվացող հեռուստաեթերը:


Վարզոր ջան էս ամեն ինչը բոլորս վաղուց արդեն հասկացել ենք: Հիմա խնդիրը նրանում է, թե ի՞նչ կարող ենք անել, որ այս ամեն ինչը ուղղվի:

----------


## Varzor

> Վարզոր ջան էս ամեն ինչը բոլորս վաղուց արդեն հասկացել ենք: Հիմա խնդիրը նրանում է, թե ի՞նչ կարող ենք անել, որ այս ամեն ինչը ուղղվի:


Այ հենց դրա համար եմ գրել: Բոյկոտ, պահանջ, ցույց և այլն` դրանք լուծում չեն:
Պետք է բուն արմատներին նայել, իսկ դրանք երկուսն են` ֆինանսներ և ժողովրդի նպատակադրված դեգրադացիա: Երկու դեպքում ել առկա է թե ներկայիս վարչակարգի և թե արտաքնի ուժերի աշխարհաքաղաքական նկրտումները: Դեգրադացված ժողովուրդ ղեկավարելն ավելի հեշտ է:
Ուստի այս հարցն էլ մաքուր պետական ու քաղաքական մակարդակի հարց է: Քանի դեռ չկա որևէ պատկան մարմին, որն իրապես կվերահսկի հեռուստատեսային եթերը, քանի դեռ չկա հստակ օրենքներ և դրանց պահպանմանը հետամուտ լինող մարմիններ, ապա որևէ քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնություն ունակ չէ պայքարելու դրա դեմ:
Այ եթե ինչ-որ անհատների խումբ փող քցվի, նոր հեռուստաալիք բացի ու սկսի նորմալ եթեր հեռարձակելով եկամուտներ ստանալ, ապահովի ավելի բարձր վարկանիշ, քան ներկայիս աղբանոցի ալիքները, ապա այդ պարագայում կարելի է հուսալ, որ զուտ շահույթից դրդված մյուս հեռուստաընկերություններն էլ կհետևեն այդ օրինակին: Եթե մի քանի տաի ետ գնանք, կնկատենք, թե սերիալացավն ու գովազդացավը որ ալիքներից է սկսել տարածվել: Բնական է, որ եկամուտների ետևից վազելով մյուս ալիքներն էլ, որոնք սերիալ չունեին, կամ էլ ունեին, բայց ավելի մակարդակով, անցան սերյալախտի տարածման ուղղուն, գովազդատով վարակվեցին:

Այստեղ առանձնահատուկ ուշադրություն է պետք Հ1 կոչեցյալ "ազգային հեռուստաալիքին", որի մեջ ազգայինից մենակ անվանվան մեջի "Հ" տառն է մնացել: Ոչ մի ինտելեկտուալ ու ազգային մշակույթին վերաբերվող հաղորդաշար (մասնավորապես այսպես կոչված պիկ ժամերին` 18:00-ից մինչև 22:00), նույնիսկ երեխաներին "բարի գիշեր" չեն մաղթում: Ոնց նայում ես` "Իրական" լուրեր, գովազդ, սերիալ, տափակ շոուներ, կիսագրագետ ու խեղկատակի տեսքով (դե յանի իրանք գերժամանանակից ստիլինի դեմքեր են) հաղորդավարներ: Ու ինչ? արդեն դավադիտ են արել` "Դիտեք առաջին ալիքով ...": Մոռանում են սկզբից ասել "Այս աղբը..."

Տիգ ջան, արդեն իսկ օրենքից մեջբերումներ արել ես, ու այդ կետերն այնքան լղոզված են, որ ոնց ուզես կարելի է մեկնաբանել: Դա պատահական ես համարում? Օրենք գրողնել են իրենք, ալիք պահողն էլ, սերիալ նկարողն էլ, օրենքը "պահպանողն" էլ, կաշառք վողն էլ, փող աշխատողն էլ: Ում ուզում ես դիմի` նույն պատին ես դեմ առնելու:

----------


## Tig

> Այ հենց դրա համար եմ գրել: Բոյկոտ, պահանջ, ցույց և այլն` դրանք լուծում չեն:
> Պետք է բուն արմատներին նայել, իսկ դրանք երկուսն են` ֆինանսներ և ժողովրդի նպատակադրված դեգրադացիա: Երկու դեպքում ել առկա է թե ներկայիս վարչակարգի և թե արտաքնի ուժերի աշխարհաքաղաքական նկրտումները: Դեգրադացված ժողովուրդ ղեկավարելն ավելի հեշտ է:
> Ուստի այս հարցն էլ մաքուր պետական ու քաղաքական մակարդակի հարց է: Քանի դեռ չկա որևէ պատկան մարմին, որն իրապես կվերահսկի հեռուստատեսային եթերը, քանի դեռ չկա հստակ օրենքներ և դրանց պահպանմանը հետամուտ լինող մարմիններ, ապա որևէ քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնություն ունակ չէ պայքարելու դրա դեմ:
> Այ եթե ինչ-որ անհատների խումբ փող քցվի, նոր հեռուստաալիք բացի ու սկսի նորմալ եթեր հեռարձակելով եկամուտներ ստանալ, ապահովի ավելի բարձր վարկանիշ, քան ներկայիս աղբանոցի ալիքները, ապա այդ պարագայում կարելի է հուսալ, որ զուտ շահույթից դրդված մյուս հեռուստաընկերություններն էլ կհետևեն այդ օրինակին: Եթե մի քանի տաի ետ գնանք, կնկատենք, թե սերիալացավն ու գովազդացավը որ ալիքներից է սկսել տարածվել: Բնական է, որ եկամուտների ետևից վազելով մյուս ալիքներն էլ, որոնք սերիալ չունեին, կամ էլ ունեին, բայց ավելի մակարդակով, անցան սերյալախտի տարածման ուղղուն, գովազդատով վարակվեցին:
> 
> Այստեղ առանձնահատուկ ուշադրություն է պետք Հ1 կոչեցյալ "ազգային հեռուստաալիքին", որի մեջ ազգայինից մենակ անվանվան մեջի "Հ" տառն է մնացել: Ոչ մի ինտելեկտուալ ու ազգային մշակույթին վերաբերվող հաղորդաշար (մասնավորապես այսպես կոչված պիկ ժամերին` 18:00-ից մինչև 22:00), նույնիսկ երեխաներին "բարի գիշեր" չեն մաղթում: Ոնց նայում ես` "Իրական" լուրեր, գովազդ, սերիալ, տափակ շոուներ, կիսագրագետ ու խեղկատակի տեսքով (դե յանի իրանք գերժամանանակից ստիլինի դեմքեր են) հաղորդավարներ: Ու ինչ? արդեն դավադիտ են արել` "Դիտեք առաջին ալիքով ...": Մոռանում են սկզբից ասել "Այս աղբը..."
> 
> Տիգ ջան, արդեն իսկ օրենքից մեջբերումներ արել ես, ու այդ կետերն այնքան լղոզված են, որ ոնց ուզես կարելի է մեկնաբանել: Դա պատահական ես համարում? Օրենք գրողնել են իրենք, ալիք պահողն էլ, սերիալ նկարողն էլ, օրենքը "պահպանողն" էլ, կաշառք վողն էլ, փող աշխատողն էլ: Ում ուզում ես դիմի` նույն պատին ես դեմ առնելու:


Չէ էլի, չէ Վարզոր ջան: Դու և ընդհանրապես շատերը շատ եք թերագնահատում քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնություններին: Եթե խնդրին պետական մոտեցում չի ցուցաբերվում, նշանակում է խնդիրը լուծում չունի՞: Ուզում ա միլիոն տարի նստես սպասես, խնդրին պետական մոտեցում չի ցուցաբերվելու, պատճառները դու ինքդ ես նշել: Ու ի՞նչ, սենց հանգիստ սրտով գնանք դեպի կործանո՞ւմ: Լավ էլի Վարզոր ջան, էդքան պիսիմիստ մի եղեք: Որ ամեն մեկս մեր տեղում կես քայլ էլ անենք, տես ինչքան հարց կլուծվի:
Հենց հիմա դու հետևո՞ւմ ես, թե ինչ ա կատարվում Մաշտոցի պուրակում: Համոզված եմ, որ եթե նույնիսկ խնդրին դրական լուծում չտրվի էլ, սա մեծ դաս կլինի իշխանավորների համար, ու մեծ ազդակ կլինի, ավելի լայն մասսաներին ինքնակազմակերպվելու համար: Ես ինքս ֆիզիկապես չեմ հասցնում մասնակցել դրան, բայց համոզված եմ, որ հասնելու են արդյունքի: Իսկ այ այս հարցի լուծման համար պատրաստ եմ իմ ազատ ժամանակը առավելագունս տրամադրել: 100% համոզված եմ, որ բոյկոտը հարցը լուծելու է միանշանակ: Ուղղակի հասարակությանը դրան հասունացնել է պետք: Հասարակությանը պիտի հասկացնել, որ ինքը միտումնավոր դեգրադացվում է: Իսկ դրա համար ակտիվ քարոզչություն պիտի ծավալել, իսկ դրա համար լիքը մարդիկ պիտի ներգրավել այս պրոցեսսի մեջ: Մարդիկ շատ կան, որոնք մտահոգ են խնդրով ու հասկանում են դրա վտանգը, ուղղակի քո պես չեն հավատում... Հավատ ա պետք արդնացնել նրանց մեջ:

----------

Varzor (16.02.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> ... ուղղակի քո պես չեն հավատում... Հավատ ա պետք արդնացնել նրանց մեջ:


Բայց ով ասեց, որ ես չեմ հավատում?
Ես ուղղակի ասում եմ, որ մենակ դրա վրա հույսներս դնենք այնքան ժամանակ կանցնի, որ "հեռուստատեսություն" գաղափարը արդեն փոխված կլինի  :Jpit: 
Առանց մեկի մյուսը չի լինի: Ոչ մի պետական պաշտոնյա, զուտ ելնելով հասարակական մի խմբի կարծիքից, բոյկոտից և այլն, չի զբաղվի այդ հարցով ու կստացվի, որ անիմաստ ջուր ենք ծեծում: Հա, ենթադրենք մի 2 տարվա մեջ հասանք նրան, որ սերիալները 15ժ-ի փոխարեն սկսեցին 10ժ ցույց տալ, հետո?
Ոչ թե չեմ հավատում, այլ համամիտ չեմ, որ այդ տարբերակը մեծ արդյունավետություն ունի: Վերջապես երբ ենք հասկանալու, որ խաղի մեջ մտնելուց առաջ պետք է գոնե մոտավոր գնահատել շանսերը ու առկա լծակները: Մենակ ընդվզումը լծակ չի: Լծակ չի, որովհետև կան նաև հակառակ ընդվզողները` սերիալասերները և սերիալամոլները, թոք շոուների սիրահարները, Լուրերին հավատացողները: Իրենք էլ կընդվզեն, ընդ որում հաստատ նրանց այդ պայքարում ավելի ծանրակշիռ խաղացողներ կօգնեն ու կաջակցեն: Դուք 100 հոգով հավագվեք` կլռեն, 1000, 10000` միգուցե էլի կլռեն, բայց արդեն 100.000-ի պարագայում հաստատ մի քանի տասնյակ հազար ել իրենք փողոց կհանեն` որպես հակակշիռ ու "ժողովրդավար" պատասխան: Բա վերջը?
Սա թռչկան չի, որ գնանք ճամփեն փակենք: Էդ անտեր հեռուստատեսությունը հեռարձակվում է անտեսանելի ռադիոալիքների միջոցով  :Jpit: 
Ընդունում եմ` չենք նայում, բոյկոտում ենք: Բա ինչ ենք նայում? Ի վերջո եկամուտ ստացողների համար դա միևնույն է, նունիսկ ավելի վատ` լրիվ կփչացնեն եթերը, որովհետև արդեն իսկ նայողները լրիվ սերիալախտով վարակվածները կլինեն:
Զուտ մաթեմատիկա` 100.000 մարդ հրաժարվեց հեռուստաալիքները դիտելուց, իսկ մյուսները` ոչ: Նշանակում է մյուսներին դուր է գալիս, հետևապես կարեի է ավելի փչացնել եթերը` լցնել այն աղբով, որը դիտողներին դուր է գալիս:
Մեդալը միշտ էլ 3 կողմ ունի :Wink: 
Ոնց նկատեցիր ես ավելի արագագործ ու զուտ տնտեսապես հիմնավորված տարբերակ եմ առաջարկել` մրցակցություն:
Ուստի պետք է մեթեդները համակցված կիարռել` բոյկոտ, քարոզ, հասարակական աշխատանք, իրավական դաշտում բողոքներ, հայցեր, նախընտրական դրույթներ, տնտեսական լծակներ և այլն: Այս բոլորի համակցությամբ ավելի արագ և ավելի մած արդյունքի կհասնենք:
Ուստի այն ինչի վրա դու հուս ես դրել` լավ է և օգտակար, բայց մենակ դրանով` չի լինի

----------

Tig (17.02.2012)

----------


## Chelovek84

Ինձ ինտերնետը կտրեց հեռուստացույցից առհավետ։ Մաղթում եմ բոլորին նմանատիպ սցենարներ։ Առանց վախենալու կարող եմ ասել, որ հեռուստատեսությունը դա չարիք է այսօր։

----------

Tig (17.02.2012), Varzor (16.02.2012)

----------


## Tig

Վարձոր ջան ի տարբերություն քեզ, ես էլ մրցակցությունն եմ անհնարին համարում: Քանի որ չկա այն մարդը, ով ունենալով համապատասխան միջոցներ պատրաստ է և ունակ է մտնել մրցակցության կռվի մեջ:
Համամիտ եմ, որ հակազդեցություն կլինի, բայց ի՞նչ, ուղղակի թողնել ինքնահույսի՞...
Ի դեպ քո շանսերի գնահատման մասով համաիտ չեմ: Եթե ճիշտ մոտեցում մշակել ու համակարգված գործել, ապա այս եղանակով շանսերը բավականին մեծ եմ գնահատում:

----------


## Varzor

> Վարձոր ջան ի տարբերություն քեզ, ես էլ մրցակցությունն եմ անհնարին համարում: *Քանի որ չկա այն մարդը, ով ունենալով համապատասխան միջոցներ պատրաստ է և ունակ է մտնել մրցակցության կռվի մեջ*:
> Համամիտ եմ, որ հակազդեցություն կլինի, բայց ի՞նչ, ուղղակի թողնել ինքնահույսի՞...
> Ի դեպ քո շանսերի գնահատման մասով համաիտ չեմ: Եթե ճիշտ մոտեցում մշակել ու համակարգված գործել, ապա այս եղանակով շանսերը բավականին մեծ եմ գնահատում:


Իմ առաջարկը կայանում էր այդ մարդուն գտնելու մեջ: Եթե կոմպիտետնտ մարդկանց մի խումբ մշակի և որևէ գործարարի ներկայացնի առաջարկ հեռուստաընկերության միջոցով եկամուտ ստանալու վերաբերյալ, ապա ինձ թվում է, որ ոչ մեկն էլ լրացուցիչ եկամուտից չի հրաժարվի:
Բայց գիտես, մի միտք անցավ գլխովս  :Think: 
Ենթադրենք բոյկոտողներով հավաքվում ենք մի քանի հազար մարդ: Կարողանանք արդյոք մի հատ հեռուստաընկերության ծախսեր հոգալ? Մենք մեր ալիքը բացենք, ինչ ուզում ենք` այն էլ նայենք:

----------

Tig (17.02.2012)

----------


## Tig

> Իմ առաջարկը կայանում էր այդ մարդուն գտնելու մեջ: Եթե կոմպիտետնտ մարդկանց մի խումբ մշակի և որևէ գործարարի ներկայացնի առաջարկ հեռուստաընկերության միջոցով եկամուտ ստանալու վերաբերյալ, ապա ինձ թվում է, որ ոչ մեկն էլ լրացուցիչ եկամուտից չի հրաժարվի:
> Բայց գիտես, մի միտք անցավ գլխովս 
> Ենթադրենք բոյկոտողներով հավաքվում ենք մի քանի հազար մարդ: Կարողանանք արդյոք մի հատ հեռուստաընկերության ծախսեր հոգալ? Մենք մեր ալիքը բացենք, ինչ ուզում ենք` այն էլ նայենք:


Լավ միտք է, բայց բոյկոտողները պարտադիր չի, որ մասնագետներ լինեն... ու էլի սիրողական մակարդակի ալիք կստացվի ու էլի անարդյունք կլինի... եսիմ... :Think:

----------

Freeman (25.02.2012), Varzor (17.02.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Լավ միտք է, բայց բոյկոտողները պարտադիր չի, որ մասնագետներ լինեն... ու էլի սիրողական մակարդակի ալիք կստացվի ու էլի անարդյունք կլինի... եսիմ...


Ես չէմ ասում բոյկոտողները պիտի մասնագետ լինեն, բայց հո բոլորն էլ մուկ տշող չեն լինի? Մեկը տնտեսագետ, մեկն իրավաբան, մեկը լրագրող, մեկը դերասան, մեկը մշակույթի մասնագետ և այլն: Ու ամեն մեկն էլ կարող է իր մասնագիտական և թե ֆինանսական ներդրումն ունենալ այդ գործում: Սիրողական չի լինի` մասնագետներին կարելի է վարձել  :Wink:  Ու հաստատ բան ասեմ` հենց ալիքը սկսեց թե կուզ չնչին, բայց եկամուտ բերել (նույնիսկ թե բալանսը զրոյական լինի)` մյուս ալիքները իրենք իրենց կսկսեն նմանվել` պատճենելը մեր ալիքների մոտ լավ է ստացվում:

----------

Tig (17.02.2012)

----------


## Tig

Չափից շատ էմոցիոնալ տեսանյութ է, բայց արդեն հասցրել են...

----------

Bruno (20.02.2012), Zangezur (20.02.2012), Արէա (20.02.2012)

----------


## Tig



----------

Mark Pauler (26.02.2012), Գեա (26.02.2012)

----------


## melancholia

Այն ամենը ինչ մատուցվում է այսօր հեռուստատեսությունից, պարզապես զոմբիացնում  է հասարակությանը, շեղում մտածելակերպը շատ ավելի կարևոր թեմաներից ու ստիպում ապրել այսպես ասած շինծու  ողբերգություններով: եթե լավ նայենք , երևի ցանկացածիս կյանքն էլ մի իրական սերիալ է, բայց արի ու տես, որ մարդիք մոռանում են իրենց իրականն ու սկսում ապրել ոմն ԱՆՆԱ յով, կամ մեկ այլ ,,հերոսով,,: Բայց, մեղադրելու էլ չէ, պահանջող շուկան է շատ թույլ, մտածելակերպն է կաղում, ու երևի հիմանական մեղավորը անգործությունն է:

----------


## Tig

*Հայկական հեռուստաեթերն ագրեսիա է քարոզում. Վահրամ Միրաքյան*
14:02 • 25.02.12

Ներկայում հայկական հեռուստատեսությունը հակաժողովրդավարական է, այսօր լրագրողների հետ հանդիպմանը հայտարարեց տեղեկատվության անվտագության փորձագետ Վահրամ Միրաքյանը:

Նա իր խոսքերը հիմնավորեց՝ ներկայացնելով «Ագրեսիվ հեռուստատեսության հետևանքները» աշխատությունը, որտեղ խոսվում է ագրեսիայի ձևավավորման հարցում հեռուստատեսության դերի մասին:

Հեղինակի տեղեկացմամբ՝ որ ուսումնասիրությունները կատարվել են մեկ տարի՝ ընդգրկելով հայկական հեռուստաեթերի ամենաբարձր վարկանիշ ունեցող հետուստաարտադրանքները, որոնք հինմնականում վերաբերել են հայկական արտադրության սերիալներին:

«Ամենաագրեսիվ արտադրանքը անցյալ տարվա հունվար, փետրվար ամիսներին, չնայած դրանք արդիական են նաև այսօր, քանի որ նույն ստեղծագործական թիմը շարունակում է սերիալներ նկարել, դրանք երեք հեռուստաընկերության սերիլաներն են՝ Հանրայինից «Աննա 2»–ը, Շանթից «Ժառանգները» և Արմենիայից՝ «Վերադարձ2»–ը: Երեք դեպքերում էլ ձևավորվում են ագրեսիվ սոցիալական դիրքորոշում»,- ասաց նա և նկատեց, որ «Աննայի» և «Վերադարձ 2»-ի դեպքում ագրեսին արտահայտվում էր ճնշվածության տեսքով, իսկ «Ժառանգներում» գերիշխում էր ֆիզիկական ագրեսին: 
Ըստ ներկայացված սխեմայի, օրինակ՝ «Ժառանգներ» սերիալում ագրեսիան կազմել է 59%, ընկճվածությունը՝ 18%, չեզոք վիճակը կազմել է 19%, իսկ ոչ ագրեսիվ, դրական էմոցիան՝ 4%:

«Աննա2»-ում ագրեսիան 56% է կազմել, ընկճվածությունը՝ 30%, ոչ ագրեսիան 3% և չեզոքությունը՝ 1%, իսկ «Վերադարձ 2» սերիալում պատկերը հետևյալն է. ագրեսիա՝ 35%, ընկճվածություն՝ 53%, չեզոքություն՝ 10% և դրական էմոցիա՝ 2%:

«Այն ինչ Արևմուտքում էր 60-70-ական թթ-ին, այսօր մեզ մոտ է: Սրանք ագրեսիայի քարոզչություն մեծ ազդեցություն ունեն, և եթե կարճաժամկետ կոմերցիոն տեսանկյունից օգուտ են տալիս, ապա ավելի երկարաժամկետ կտրվածքով շատ վնասակար են»,- բացատրեց նա։

Վահրամ Միրաքյանը նկատեց, որ սերիալներում առկա դրվագների տեսակները ներառել են տոտալ ագրեսիա՝ ֆիզիկական ագրեսիա արական, իգական սեռերի մեջ, դաժան տեսարաններ, սթրեսային ընկճվածության տեսարաններ, բանավոր ագրեսիա հակառակ սեռի, կամ առանձին իգական ու արական սեռերի միջև և այլն: Ըստ փորձագետի այս ամենը զգայական բթացում է առաջացնում այլոց ցավի նկատմամբ:

Նրա խոսքով՝ սերիալները միայն ագրեսիա չեն առաջացնում դիտողի մոտ, այլև այնպիսի դրսևորումներ, ինչպիսիք են քրեական մշակույթի քարոզում, նյութապաշտություն: «Օրինակ ներկայացնելով շքեղ կյանք՝ դա կարող է հանգեցնել հանցագործությունների թվի աճի: Շքեղ կյանք են ներկայացնում, սակայն երկրում տնտեսական վիճակը վատ է, մարդիկ աղքատ են ապրում, ինչն էլ մարդկանց կարող է դրդել հանցագործության»,- ասաց նա:

Այս ամենը կանխելու փորձեր աշխատության մեջ հեղինակը առաջարկում է՝ ելնելով միջազգային փորձից, և մատնանշում, որ գոնե ցույց տալ նման հեռուստաարտադրանքները նախատեսված ժամերին:

Վահրամ Միրաքյանը նաև ասաց, որ այս ամենը սահմանափակող օրենքններ կան, պարզապես դրանք անտեսվում են:

Աղբյուր՝ tert.am

----------

Varzor (27.02.2012)

----------


## Monk

> *Հայկական հեռուստաեթերն ագրեսիա է քարոզում. Վահրամ Միրաքյան*
> 14:02 • 25.02.12
> 
> Ներկայում հայկական հեռուստատեսությունը հակաժողովրդավարական է, այսօր լրագրողների հետ հանդիպմանը հայտարարեց տեղեկատվության անվտագության փորձագետ Վահրամ Միրաքյանը:
> 
> Նա իր խոսքերը հիմնավորեց՝ ներկայացնելով «Ագրեսիվ հեռուստատեսության հետևանքները» աշխատությունը, որտեղ խոսվում է ագրեսիայի ձևավավորման հարցում հեռուստատեսության դերի մասին:
> 
> ....
> 
> Աղբյուր՝ tert.am


Վահրամի գիրքն ով որ կուզի էլէկտրոնային տարբերակով, թող նամակով մեյլն ուղարկի ինձ, կուղարկեմ:

----------

Tig (01.03.2012), Ձայնալար (01.03.2012)

----------


## Tig

*Վահրամ Միրաքյան - «ԱԳՐԵՍԻՎ ՀԵՌՈՒՍՏԱՏԵՍՈՒԹՅԱՆ» ՀԵՏԵՎԱՆՔՆԵՐԸ*

----------

Monk (01.03.2012), Skeptic (01.03.2012), հովարս (02.03.2012), Ձայնալար (01.03.2012)

----------


## Monk

Ես մինչև գրեցի, Տիգն արդեն հղում էլ տվեց  :Smile:

----------

Tig (01.03.2012), Ձայնալար (01.03.2012)

----------


## Tig

*Կոնտրաստ հեռուստաթերապիա*
13.03.12

« Մի ամբողջ ժողովուրդ առավոտից երեկո, եթե չասենք գիշեր, ենթարկվում է կոնտրաստ հեռուստաթերապիայի. անասելի դժբախտ, հառաչանքով ու տնքոցով լեցուն ֆիլմերի տեղատարափին փոխարինում են գռեհիկ «ծիծաղելի» հաղորդումները »
Վերջերս «առիթ» ունեցա նայելու մի քանի սերիա «Դժվար ապրուստ» սերիալից: Իրականում ստիպված նայեցի, քանի որ ծանոթներիցս մեկն ասաց, թե «Արմենիա» հեռուստաընկերության երկու սերիալի սյուժեներում կան ինցեստի գաղափարներ, և ես, փորձելով ճշտել՝ իրոք այդպես է, թե ոչ, ստիպված հենց հեռուստաընկերության կայքից նայեցի մի քանի սերիա այդ սերիալից: Նշեմ, որ թեեւ ես ինքս մի քանի սերիա խառը հերթականությամբ նայելուց հետո նման բան չգտա, ինձ ասացին, որ այնտեղ եղբայրն իրոք սիրում է քրոջը, որին մանկատնից որդեգրել է մեկ այլ կին եւ այլն:

Երբ միացնում էի ֆիլմի սերիաներից մեկը, քմծիծաղում էի ինքս ինձ՝ «տեսնենք էս ինչ հիմարություն է» մտածելով: Չէ, հիմարություն է, անխոս: Պարզապես քմծիծաղս վերացավ: Չգիտեմ՝ բախտս չբերեց՝ հենց էդ սերիայից սկսեցի, թե առանց բացառության բոլորն են էդ աստիճանի դժբախտացնող, բայց առաջին իսկ րոպեներից սկսած մի աղջիկ սկսեց լացել ու տնքալ ուղիղ 10 րոպե: Նայածս մյուս սերիաներում էլ կա՛մ լաց էր, կա՛մ ազգային բնավորության գիծ դարձած մուննաթ, եւ, որ նվազ կարեւոր չէ, բոլորը հառաչանքով ու հեւոցով էին խոսում:

Մի պահ զգացի, որ սիրտս ինչ-որ բան ճնշում է:

Հիշեցի, որ ժամանակին, անհարմար ժամի հյուր լինելով «Աննա» նայող մի տանը, նույն ծանր ճնշվածության զգացողությունն էի ապրել, երբ հերոսուհիներից մեկը փորացավից տնքացել էր ամբողջ սերիայի ընթացքում:

Հիմա գրում եմ ու ընթացքում փորձում եմ մեկ-երկու բառանոց բնութագիր գտնել նման երեւույթին: Վստահ եմ, որ «թերապիա» բառը պարտադիր բաղադրիչն է լինելու նման բնութագրման: «Դժբախտացմա՞ն թերապիա», «ստրեսայի՞ն թերապիա», «հոգեկան ճնշմա՞ն թերապիա». որեւէ մեկը կամ բոլորը միասին ...

Ինչու՞ թերապիա:

Որովհետեւ մոտ 40 րոպե տեւողությամբ եւ՛ այդ սերիալը, եւ՛ մյուսները ցուցադրվում են օրական 4 (!!!) անգամ: Սարսափելի է ոչ միայն կրկնությունների քանակը, այլեւ ժամերը՝ առավոտյան 8:50-ից մինչեւ գիշերվա 1:30:

Սակայն, ըստ իս, ամենաահավորն այն է, որ նույն «Արմենիա» հեռուստաընկերության ծրագրում դժբախտասերիալներին հաջորդում են «հումորային» հաղորդումները: Հեռուստացույցի ալիքներով անցնելիս երբեմն-երբեմն, ուզած-չուզած, հանդիպում ես նաեւ էդ հաղորդումներին: Հումորի առկայությունը, որակը, մակարդակն, իհարկե, խիստ հարցականի տակ են, սակայն էդ կարգի հաղորդումներն էլ, սերիալներն էլ ունեն նույն լսարանը:

Արդյունքում ինչ է ստացվում՝ մի ամբողջ ժողովուրդ առավոտից երեկո, եթե չասենք գիշեր, ենթարկվում է կոնտրաստ հեռուստաթերապիայի. անասելի դժբախտ, դժվար, հառաչանքով, հեւոցով ու տնքոցով լեցուն ֆիլմերի տեղատարափին փոխարինում են գռեհիկ, տհաճ արտաքինով, խոսքով ու բարքով նույնքան տհաճ ու գռեհիկ արտահայտություններով «ծիծաղելի» հաղորդումները:

Սրանք էլ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ ընդմիջվում են նույն ցածր որակի գովազդներով եւ Հայաստանի ու աշխարհի բացասական լուրերի մասին պատմող լրատվական ծրագրերով:

Ի՞նչ է ստացվում փաստորեն: Ստացվում է, որ մի ամբողջ ժողովուրդ ամբողջ օրվա ընթացքում զրկված է որեւէ լուսավոր, բարի, իսկապես ուրախացնող կամ տխրեցնելու դեպքում օգնելու, կարեկցելու ցանկություն առաջացնող հաղորդումներից, ֆիլմերից:

Մարդկանց մոտ զգացմունքային խառնաշփոթ է առաջանում՝ մե՛կ հառաչում են սրտի խորքից ֆիլմերի դժբախտ հերոսների հետ, մե՛կ հռհռում «հումորային» հաղորդումներում ամեն տափակ արտահայտությունից հետո հնչող «հուշող» ծիծաղին զուգահեռ: Հեռուստացույցը սերիալների հերոսների դեմքով թելադրում է՝ տնքա՛, ճնշվի՛ր, լա՛ց եղիր, տառապի՛ր, եւ նույն հեռուստացույցն ընդամենը մի քանի րոպե անց «հումորային» հաղորդումների հուշող ծիծաղով թելադրում է՝ հռհռա:

Որքա՞ն կդիմանա միջին վիճակագրական մարդը կանոնավոր կերպով սրսկվող զգացմունքային «տաք եւ սառը ցնցուղների» այս տարափին: Քանի՞ օր ի վիճակի կլինի մարդու օրգանիզմը դիմադրել եւ ադեկվատ կերպով արձագանքել էկրաններից դուրս՝ կենցաղում տեղի ունեցող իրադարձություններին՝ օգնել, երբ օգնել է պետք, ժպտալ, երբ ժպտալ է պետք, տեղդ զիջել, երբ զիջել է պետք եւ այլն:

Եւ եւս մի փաստ, որ ոչ պակաս ուշադրության արժանի է եւ մտածելու տեղիք է տալիս. 24-ժամյա եթեր (իսկ դատելով ծրագրից՝ այդպես է) ունեցող հեռուստաալիքի ծրագիրն ընդամենը 11 տողից է բաղկացած:

Նարինե Աղաբեկյան

Աղբյուր՝ media.am

----------

keyboard (15.03.2012), lampone (16.03.2012), Ripsim (15.03.2012), Varzor (15.03.2012), Ալիք (21.03.2012)

----------


## lampone

> Որքա՞ն կդիմանա միջին վիճակագրական մարդը կանոնավոր կերպով սրսկվող զգացմունքային «տաք եւ սառը ցնցուղների» այս տարափին:


Չի դիմանա:  :Sad:   Չեք նկատել, որ Հայաստանում շատացել է հոգեկան խնդիրներ ունեցող մարդկանց թիվը

----------

Tig (17.03.2012), Varzor (18.03.2012), Ալիք (21.03.2012)

----------


## Tig



----------


## Tig

Պետք է հասնել նրան, որ այս ամենը օրենքի ուժ ստանա: /կիրառվող օրենքի ուժ/

*ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՀԵՌՈՒՍՏԱՌԱԴԻՈՀԵՌԱՐՁԱԿՈՂՆԵՐԻ ԳՈՐԾՈՒՆԵՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԷԹԻԿԱԿԱՆ ՍԿԶԲՈՒՆՔՆԵՐԻ ԽԱՐՏԻԱ*
21.04.2010

ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՀԵՌՈՒՍՏԱՌԱԴԻՈՀԵՌԱՐՁԱԿՈՂՆԵՐԻ
ԳՈՐԾՈՒՆԵՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԷԹԻԿԱԿԱՆ ՍԿԶԲՈՒՆՔՆԵՐԻ

Խ Ա Ր Տ Ի Ա

Մենք` Հայաստանում գործող հեռուստառադիոհեռարձակողներս, 
Ա) գիտակցելով հեռուստատեսության և ռադիոյի առանձնահատուկ առաքելությունը` 
• յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքացու ազատ մտաարտահայտման և հասարակության լիարժեք տեղեկացվածության իրավունքի ապահովման համատեքստում, 
• ազգային և համամարդկային քաղաքակրթական արժեքների քարոզման ու պաշտպանության, նոր սերնդի դաստիարակության առումով,
• հասարակության զարգացման համար անհրաժեշտ արժեհամակարգերի ձևավորման ու կայացման, պետական շինարարության ասպարեզում,
• գիտակցելով սեփական պատասխանատվությունը մասնագիտական գործունեության սոցիալական հետևանքների համար,
Բ) նկատի ունենալով, որ ԶԼՄ-ների գործառույթների արդյունավետ իրականացումը պայմանավորված է ոչ միայն ոլորտը կարգավորող իրավական դաշտի կատարելագործմամբ, այլև ժողովրդավարության և քաղաքացիական հասարակության պայմաններում ինքնակարգավորման համակարգի կարևոր բաղադրատարր հանդիսացող մասնագիտական էթիկայի կանոններով, 

ընդունեցինք մասնագիտական գործունեությունը կարգավորող վարքականոնների մասին սույն խարտիան և պարտավորվում ենք մեր մասնագիտական գործունեությունն իրականացնելիս կամավոր կերպով և անշեղորեն հետևել ստորև սահմանված նորմերին ու վարքականոններին: 

1.Ապահովել խոսքի ազատությունը, տեղեկատվություն տարածելու և ստանալու հնարավորությունը որպես ժողովրդավարության և քաղաքացիական հասարակության ձևավորման պայմաններում մարդկանց անօտարելի իրավունք: 
2.Հասարակության վստահությունը շահելու և լսարան գրավելու համար չկիրառել անբարեխիղճ միջոցներ, այլ մատուցել ճշմարիտ ու արժեքավոր տեղեկություններ` խուսափելով շահագրգիռ գնահատականներից ու պիտակավորումներից: 
3.Զերծ մնալ հասարակական տարբեր արատները` հանցագործություն, խաղամոլություն, կոռուպցիա, թմրամոլություն, հարբեցողություն, հովանավորչություն և այլ շեղված վարքաձևերը դրական համատեքստում ներկայացնող և դրանց նկատմամբ անառողջ հետաքրքրություն առաջացնող հրապարակումներից: 
4.Արագ և ամբողջությամբ ուղղել մեր եթերում տեղ գտած սխալներն ու անճշտությունները: Ապահովել խնդրի նկատմամբ շահագրգիռ կողմերի` խոսքի իրավունքից օգտվելու հավասարության և կարծիքների բազմազանության սկզբունքը: 
5.Ձեռնպահ մնալ հասարակայնորեն դրական գնահատվող արժեքների (ազնվության, մարդասիրության, անկաշառության, հասարակության այլ անդամների նկատմամբ հարգալից վերաբերմունքի, հայրենասիրության, հոգևոր ազգային և գիտակրթական իդեալների) ոգով դաստիարակության դերը նսեմացնող, դրանց նկատմամբ հեգնանք, արհամարհանք, ծաղր պարունակող հրապարակումներից: 
6.Նպաստել հասարակության, ոչ կառավարական հաստատությունների, զանգվածային լրատվամիջոցների, քաղաքական կազմակերպությունների և պետական իշխանության մարմինների միջև կառուցողական քննադատության մթնոլորտի և առողջ երկխոսության զարգացմանը, հասարակության տարբեր խմբերի ու խավերի միջև փոխադարձ հարգանքի և վստահության մթնոլորտի ձևավորմանը: 
7.Հնարավորություն տալ լսարանին տարբերելու բուն փաստը և դրա մասին անկողմնակալ տեղեկատվությունը վարկածներից ու ենթադրություններից, ինչպես նաև դրանց մեկնաբանություններից և գնահատողական վերլուծություններից: 
8.Հարգել անհատի անձնական կյանքի մասին տեղեկությունների (անձնական և ընտանեկան գաղտնիք, սեռական կողմնորոշում, կրոնական հայացքներ, ընկերական հարաբերություններ, ժամանցի կազմակերպման ձևեր, գրագրության, հեռախոսային և էլեկտրոնային հաղորդակցման բովանդակություն) անձեռնմխելիությունը: Խուսափել առանց անհատի համաձայնության նման հրապարակումներից` բացառությամբ այն դեպքերի, երբ խնդիրն ակնհայտորեն առնչվում է հասարակական շահին (սահմանադրական կարգի պաշտպանության անհրաժեշտություն, հասարակական կարգի և անվտանգության սպառնալիքի կանխարգելում, հանցագործության բացահայտում կամ կանխում, հասարակության և նրա անդամների առողջության ու անվտանգության պաշտպանություն, հասարակությանը մոլորեցնելուն ուղված գործողությունների կանխում):
9.Դրվատել ազգային միաբանության, ինքնության, պետականության ու ազգային իղձերի մարմնավորում հանդիսացող գաղափարները, խորհրդանիշերը, ստեղծագործություններն ու հերոսներին: 
10.Չխուսափելով ՀՀ զանգվածային լրատվության ոլորտը կարգավորող իրավական նորմերի քննարկումներից, այնուհանդերձ, պահպանել դրանք սահմանված ժամանակահատվածում, նպաստել օրինապահության մշակույթի ձևավորմանը: 
11.Բացառել անօրինական և ոչ պատշաճ միջոցներին դիմելու գործելակերպը տեղեկություններ ստանալու նպատակով, հարգել իրավաբանական և ֆիզիկական անձանց` տեղեկություններ չտալու և լրագրողի հարցերին չպատասխանելու իրավունքը` բացառությամբ այն դեպքերի, երբ տեղեկություններ տալու պարտավորությունն ամրագրված է օրենքով: 
12.Բացառել փաստերի խեղաթյուրված ներկայացումն ու աղավաղված մեկնաբանությունները, զրպարտությունները, ինչպես նաև հավաստի տեղեկությունները թաքցնելու գործելաոճը:
13.Հարգել ստեղծագործական գործունեության ցանկացած ձևից բխող հեղինակային իրավունքները: Բացառել եթերահենությունն ու գրագողությունը, այլոց ստեղծագործություններից օգտվելիս կատարել անհրաժեշտ հղումներ:
14.Բացառել գռեհկաբանություններ, ցածրաճաշակ ու անպարկեշտ տեսարաններ ու անբարո ապրելակերպի քարոզչություն պարունակող նյութերի, ծրագրերի պատրաստումն ու հեռարձակումը, քրեական ապրելակերպի ռոմանտիզացման և դրվատման տարրեր պարունակող հեռուստառադիոարտադրանքի մատուցումը:
15.Բացառել կազմակերպությանը և անհատին վարկաբեկող չճշգրտված տեղեկությունների տարածումն ու չարամիտ պիտակավորման գործելաոճը: Զերծ մնալ հասարակական, քաղաքական, մշակութային հայտնի գործիչների անձնական կյանքի մանրամասներն առանց նրանց համաձայնության հրապարակելուց, եթե դրանք չեն առնչվում նրանց մասնագիտական, պաշտոնական և հանրային գործունեությանը: 
16.Օրենքով սահմանված և չարգելված բոլոր միջոցներով պայքարել մասնագիտական գործառույթներից բխող գործելակերպի համար հետապնդումների ենթարկվող գործընկերների ու լրատվամիջոցների մասնագիտական ազատությունների և իրավունքների պաշտպանության համար:
17.Եթերից մատուցել մաքուր, քերականապես ճիշտ և օրինակելի խոսք: Զերծ պահել այն չարդարացված օտարամուծություններից, կենցաղային-պարզունակ ոճական դրսևորումներից, ժարգոններից, գռեհկաբանություններից, անճաշակ արտահայտություններից ու հայհոյախոսություններից: Ոչ նորմատիվ լեզվի, ոճի և արտահայտությունների կիրառումը թույլատրելի համարել միայն այն դեպքերում, երբ դա պայմանավորված է մատուցվող նյութի բովանդակությամբ, չի կրում քարոզչական բնույթ և գերակշռող չէ տվյալ հրապարակման մեջ:
18.Անթույլատրելի համարել զանգվածային անկարգություններ և խուճապ առաջացնող չճշտված տեղեկության միտումնավոր տարածումը:
19.Խուսափել բռնության, կտտանքների, ֆիզիկական կամ հոգեկան ցավ պատճառող գործողությունների, խոշտանգված մարմինների մանրամասների և արյունահեղ տեսարանների անհարկի ներկայացումից և դրանց նմանակումներից` վախի, տագնապի, անելանելիության և սոսկումի տհաճ զգացումներ չառաջացնելու նպատակով:

Սահմանելով վերը նշված սկզբունքներն ու գործելակերպի կանոնները, սույն խարտիան ստորագրող հեռուստառադիոհեռարձակող կազմակերպությունները պարտավորվում են հետևողականորեն պահպանել դրանք և նշված սկզբունքների իրագործումը վերահսկելու նպատակով ՀՀ Հանրային խորհրդի մշտական հանձնախմբի կազմում ստեղծվելու է աշխատանքային խումբ, որը պարբերաբար կանրադառնա Խարտիայում ներկայացված պահանջների կատարմանը:

Սույն Խարտիան բաց է ՀՀ տարածքում գործող հեռուստառադիոհեռարձակողների համար:

Տ Ե Ղ Ե Կ Ա Ն Ք

Սույն խարտիայի նախագծի կազմման նպատակով ուսումնասիրվել ու հաշվի են առնվել հետևյալ փաստաթղթերն ու դրաց փորձը.
1. Հայաստանի ՙԶանգվածային լրատվամիջոցների վարքականոն՚ (ընդունվել ու ստորագրվել է ՀՀ մի շարք լրատվամիջոցների ներկայացուցիչների կողմից 2007թ. մարտի 10-ին, ներկայումս այն ստորագրել են երեք տասնյակից ավելի լրատվամիջոցներ)
2. Հռչակագիր ընտրությունների և հանրաքվեների լուսաբանման սկզբունքների վերաբերյալ (ընդունվել ու ստորագրվել է ՀՀ մի շարք լրատվամիջոցների ներկայացուցիչների կողմից 2007թ. մարտի 10-ին)
3. Ամերիկայի միացյալ նահանգների պրոֆեսիոնալ լրագրողների միության էթիկայի կանոնագիր (ընդունվել է 1993թ.)
4. Վարքականոն մամուլի, ռադիոյի և հեռուստատեսության համար (Շվեդիա: Ընդունվել է 1995թ., նախնական տարբերակը`1978թ., շվեդական Մամուլի խոհրդի կողմից, որը միավորում է շվեդական մի շարք առաջատաի լրագրողական կազմակերպություններ)
5. Ռուսաստանցի լրագրողի մասնագիտական էթիկայի կոդեքս (Հավանության է արժանացել Ռուսաստանի դաշնության ժուռնալիստների կոնգրեսի կողմից 1994թ. հունիսի 23-ին):
6. Ռուսաստանի դաշնության հեռուստառադիոհեռարձակողների խարտիա (Ստորագրել են մի շարք առաջատար հետուստառադիոընկերություններ, ինչպիսիք են ОРТ, ВГТРК, НТВ, ТВ-6 Москва, ТВ-Центр, REN-TV, РАРТ և ալյն)
7. Լրագրողական էթիկայի խարտիա (Եգիպտոս: Ընդունվել է 1983թ. Հրատարակչության բարձրագույն խորհրդի կողմից, որը պետական իշխանության մարմին է)
8. ՀՀ Հեռուստատեսության և ռադիոյի ազգային հանձնաժողովի որոշման նախագիծը ՙԷրոտիկ բնույթի հեռուստառադիո հաղորդումների, սարսափ և ակնհայտ բռնություն պարունակող ֆիլմերի, ինչպես նաև անչափահասների առողջության, մտավոր և ֆիզիկական զարգացման, դաստաիարակության վրա բացասական ազդեցություն ունեցող հաղորդումների չափորոշիչները հաստատելու մասին՚:

9. ՈՒսումնասիրվել է նաև հետևյալ երկրներում զագվածային լրատվության ոլորտի ինքնակարգավորման մեխանիզմների ձևավորման և դրանց գործառնության փորձը.
1. Ավստրիա 9. Լյուքսեմբուրգ
2. Բելգիա 10.Կիպրոս
3. Բոսնիա և Հերցոգովինա 11. Մեծ Բրիտանիա
4. Բուլղարիա 12.Նիդեռլանդներ
5. Գերմանիա 13.Նորվեգիա
6. Դանիա 14.Շվեյցարիա
7. Էստոնիա 15. Ֆինլանդիա
8. Իռլանդիա 16. Ֆրանսիա


ՀԽ ՔՀԿՀ և ՊԻՀ հանձնաժողովներ, 
հայկական հեռուստաեթերի մոնիթորինգի և խորհրդատվության 
մշտական հանձնախումբ

----------

Ալիք (22.03.2012)

----------


## Tig

Մի քանի տարվա նյութ է, բայց այսօր էլ է շատ արդիական:

*Երգարվեստը որպես հոգեբանական պատերազմի զենք*
Վահրամ Միրաքյան
ԵՊՀ Ժուռնալիստիկայի ֆակուլտետի մագիստրատուրայի 2-րդ կուրսի ուսանող

*«Պետությունները կառուցում են կայսրերը և երգիչները»*
Շուցզին.
Հին չինական պատմամշակութային աշխատություն:

Ուկրաինայում նարնջագույն հեղափոխության ժամանակ ընդդիմությանն իրենց երգերով աջակցում էին հայտնի երգիչներ, որոնց «ժողովրդական պայքարի» մասին երգերը հիթ շքերթներում գրավում էին առաջին տեղերը:
Վրաստանում վարդերի հեղափոխության ժամանակ ընդդիմության հավաքներն ուղեկցվում էին համերգային շոու-ծրագրերով:
1989թ.-ին Պանամայում ԱՄՆ-ի իրականացրած հատուկ գործողության ժամանակ դիմադրության ղեկավար` գեներալ Նորիեգի բնակության վայրի մոտ բարձր հնչում էր ռոք երաժշտություն, որում կային այսպիսի արտահայտություններ` «ժամանակն է փախչել, ժամանակն է թաքնվել» 1 :
2008թ.-ի գարնանը, Հայաստանում ընդդիմությունն իր հավաքների ժամանակ հնչեցնում էր ռազմահայրենասիրական երգեր, դինամիկ երաժշտության ներքո ժողովրդին անընդհատ կրկնել էին տալիս` «պայքար, պայքար, մինչև վերջ» և այլն:
Ըստ ամերիկյան տեղեկատվական-հոգեբանական պայքարի մասնագետների` հաղորդագրությունը պետք է իր մեջ ներառի զվարճանք, տեղեկատվություն և համոզմունք առաջացնող բաղկացուցիչներ 2: Զվարճանք ասելով հասկանում ենք ցանկացած միջոց, որը կարող է առաջացնել հետաքրքրություն, շոկ, զարմանք, էսթետիկական հաճույք վիզուալ պատկերից կամ ձայնային հաղորդագրություններից և այլն:
Երկրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմի ժամանակ ճապոնական ռադիոկայաններն ամերիկացի զինվորների համար հաղորդում էին ամերիկացիների ամենասիրած երգերը: Դա մի կողմից օգնում էր, որ իրենց լսեն, ինչի շնորհիվ երաժշտության դադարների ընթացքում հաղորդվում էր անհրաժեշտ տեղեկատվությունը, մյուս կողմից էլ` սիրված երաժշտությունը կարոտ էր առաջացնում տան նկատմամբ:
Արդյունավետ ազդեցությունը կարելի է պատկերել այսպես`
հաղորդագրություն
1. զվարճանք	 2. տեղեկատվություն	3. համոզմունք
1960-ական թվականներին «Ազատ Եվրոպա» ռադիոկայանը, որը ստեղծվել էր ԽՍՀՄ-ի դեմ գաղափարական պայքար տանելու համար, իր ամենօրյա հաղորդումներում շատ էր հեռարձակում «բիթլզ-երաժշտություն», որը հիմնականում ուղղված էր երիտասարդությանը: Երաժշտությունից բացի հաղորդվում էին լուրեր արևմտյան երգիչների, կինոարվեստի, կինոաստղերի մասին և այլն, որոնք ընդհատվում էին մշակված քաղաքական տեղեկատվությամբ3 :

*Երաժշտության ազդեցությունը*
*«Երգն ու երաժշտությունը ղեկավարում են մարդկանց, դրանցով են պայմանավորված մարդու և հասարակության բարոյական հիմքերը: Երգարվեստի մեջ փոփոխությունը իր հետ կբերի փոփոխություն պետական համակարգում»:* Պյութագորես
Երգն ու երաժշտությունը շատ մեծ զգայական ազդեցություն ունեն, որը լինում է երկու տեսակի, առաջին` երբ երաժշտությունը առաջացնում է ինչ-որ մտքեր, հիշողություններ, զգացմունքներ, երկրորդ` երբ մարդ երաժշտությունը լսում է կոնկրետ պահին, ինչի հետևանքով նրա մոտ առաջանում են զգացմունքային տատանումներ: Ձայները մարդու կողմից ընկալվում են որպես երաժշտություն միայն այն դեպքում, երբ այնտեղ կան սիստեմատիկ կրկնվող էլեմենտներ: Փորձերը ցույց են տվել, որ կան աղմուկի մի քանի տեսակներ, որոնք առաջացնում են մկանների կծկում: Նման էֆեկտ առաջացնում են հատկապես հարվածային գործիքները:
Դրանով է պայմանավորված մարդու ոտքի ավտոմատ շարժումը, երբ նա լսում է պարային երաժշտություն4 :
Երաժշտության ազդեցության մեխանիզմը կարելի է բաժանել հետևյալ փուլերի`
1.	Երաժշտությունը ընկալվում է ականջներով:
2.	Վերածվում է նյարդային իմպուլսների և ուղեղի համար հասկանալի տեղեկատվության:
3.	Տեղեկատվությունն ընկնում է ուղեղի կենտրոնական հատվածները, որոնք պատասխանատու են զգացմունքների առաջացման համար:
Մարդկանց հոգեկան աշխարհի վրա երաժշտության ազդեցության մասին գիտնականները հետաքրքրվել են վաղուց: Նացիստական Գերմանիայում ռազմագերիների վրա բազմաթիվ փորձերի կիրառումից հետո պարզվեց, որ որոշակի տոնի, հաճախականության և բարձրության պայմաններում` պարզունակ, միօրինակ բաբախման ռիթմերը մարդկանց վրա թողնում են հիպնոսացնող ազդեցություն5։
Երաժշտական ռիթմերի` միմյանց որոշակի պարբերությամբ հերթափոխումներն ընդունակ են քայքայել մարդկային անհատականությունը, կաթվածահար անել գիտակցությունը և առաջացնել զանգվածային հիստերիա 6:
Դեռ շատ վաղուց մարդիկ գիտակցել են երաժշտության ազդեցության հնարավորությունները, դրանով է պայմանավորված երաժշտության կիրառումը հոգևոր տեքստերի հաղորդման, պատերազմների և հաջող ազդեցության ապահովման այլ դեպքերի ժամանակ:
Հոգեբանական գիտությունների թեկնածու, ռազմական հոգեբան` Դավիթ Ջամալյանը ասում է, որ երգը կարող է դրական հուզականություն ստեղծել լսողի մոտ, որը միաժամանակ շատ կարևոր է ինչ-որ գաղափար, միտք մարդկանց կողմից դրականորեն ընդունվելու համար: Հաճելի հոգեվիճակում մարդ որոշակիորեն կենտրոնանում է երաժշտության վրա, զուգահեռաբար ներկայացվող գաղափարի հանդեպ իր գիտակցական վերահսկելիությունը թուլանում է, ու մեղեդուն զուգահեռ` գաղափարը, միտքը ընկալվում է ակամա, ենթագիտակցորեն:
Երաժշտության միջոցով ինչ-որ բան քարոզելը ներշնչման մեխանիզմներից մեկն է:
«Երաժշտության միջոցով ազդեցության ձևերից է նաև ցանկալի տեղեկատվությունը ենթատեքստում տեղադրելը»,- շարունակում է Դավիթ Ջամալյանը:
Երաժշտությունը մարդու վրա ազդում է երեք մակարդակներում`
1.	ազդեցություն ֆիզիկական մարմնի վրա,
2.	ազդեցություն հոգևոր էության վրա,
3.	ազդեցություն մտավոր ներուժի վրա:
Վերջին տասնամյակներում ստեղծվել են շատ երաժշտական ուղղություններ, որոնք քայքայիչ ազդեցություն են թողնում մարդկանց հոգկանի և գիտակցության վրա:
Շվեցարացի գիտնականները ապացուցել են, որ ռոք համերգից հետո համերգի մասնակիցները 3-5 անգամ ավելի վատ են պատասխանում գրգիռներին, քան համերգից առաջ: Պրոֆեսոր Բ. Ռաուխը ապացուցում է, որ ռոք երաժշտությունը առաջացնում է այսպես կոչված` սթրես-հորմոնների արտադրություն, որոնք ջնջում են ուղեղում պահպանվող տեղեկատվությունը 7:
Պարային երաժշտության հետ կապված փորձերն ապացուցել են, որ միանման տեխնո-երաժշտությունը բերում է բթացման: Փորձերն ապացուցել են, որ պարային երաժշտության ազդեցության տակ մարդիկ, բացի մի քանի ֆիզիկական և զգայական կարիքների բավարարումից, կորցնում են կենտրոնանալու կարողությունը8:
Դրան հակառակ` կլասիկ երաժշտությունն ունի դրական ազդեցություն` մտավոր ունակությունների թարմացման հետ կապված:
Երաժշտության միջոցով էռոտիկ ապրումների իմիտացիան առաջացնում է նյարդային գրգիռներ, որոնք առաջանում են նաև իրական էռոտիկ ապրումների ժամանակ: Այսպես հնարավոր է մարդկանց մոտ արհեստական էռոտիկ գրգռվածություն առաջացնել, որի երկարաժամկետ ազդեցությունը կարող է ազդել հանրության բարոյական հիմքերի վրա9:
«Երաժշտական այնպիսի ուղղություններ, որոնք բթացնող հատկություններ ունեն, անխուսափելիորեն լինելու են,- նշում է Դ. Ջամալյանը,- դրան զուգահեռ մենք պետք է զարգացնենք հայկական երաժշտությունը` ժամանակակից ժանրերի միջոցով, որպեսզի գոնե երաժշտության ազդեցության դաշտը լինի մեր ձեռքում: Մենք պետք է պահպանենք և քարոզենք ավանդական հայկական երաժշտությունը»:
Սակայն այլ կարծիքի է արվեստագիտության դոցենտ, երաշժտագետ Մհեր Նավոյանը: Նա վտանգավոր է համարում այն պոպ-երգերը, որոնք իրենց մեջ ներառում են ազգային տարրեր, որովհետև աղճատվում է ինքնաճանաչման համակարգը: «Այն կեղծ պոպ աստղերը, որոնք ժողովրդականանման երգեր են երգում, իրականում ժողովրդական չեն երգում,-ասում է Մ. Նավոյանը,- դրանք երգային դրսևորումներ են, որոնք հնարավորինս մոտեցված են ժողովրդական երգին, որպեսզի լավ վաճառվի: Դա վտանգավոր է, որովհետև ավելի լավ է մարդ ունենա վատ դիմագիծ, քան մոտավոր դիմագիծ: Չմոռանանք, որ այստեղ ինքնաճանաչման մասին է խոսքը, իսկ այս դեպքում, որքան ճշգրիտ, այնքան լավ, մոտավորությունը վտանգավոր է»:
Համապատասխան միտք արտահայտող երգն ու երաժշտությունը կարող են մեծ դեր ունենալ պետությունների կյանքում: Երգարվեստն ունի նաև մեծ միավորելու մեծ ներուժ: Նապոլեոնի վերելքի ողջ ընթացքում նրա անբաժան ուղեկիցն էր «Մարսելյեզը», որը Նապոլեոնի հաղթանակների հետ անցավ ողջ Եվրոպան, դարձավ մի ողջ ժամանակի սիմվոլ և արգելվեց Նապոլեոնի անկման հետ:
Հիշենք, թե Արցախյան ազատամարտի պոռթկման շրջանում և դրան նախորդող ժամանակներում ազգային, ռազմահայրենասիրական երաժշտությունը ի՛նչ տարածում ուներ, ինչը համահունչ էր ազգային ոգու բարձրացմանը, ինչպես որ ազգային ոգու այժմյան անկումը համահունչ է ազգային երաժշտության օտարմանը:

շարունակելի...

----------

Varzor (24.03.2012)

----------


## Tig

*ՀՀ երաժշտական դաշտը*
*«Ապրու՞մ է այն գործը, որի համար ես մեռա»*
Կոմիտաս` Փարիզի հոգեբուժարան

Արվեստագիտության թեկնածու, դոցենտ Մհեր Նավոյանն ասում է, որ ցանկացած ժոողովրդի երաժշտական մշակույթ, նրա հոգևոր կենսագրության կարևոր բաղադրիչներից մեկն է, այսինքն` ծնվում է ժողովրդի հետ միասին և ապրում է ժողովրդի հետ: Հայ ժողովրդի ծագման ժամանակաշրջանը այն ժամանակաշրջանն է, երբ ծագել է հայ երաժշտությունը և` հակառակը:
«Ի՞նչ երաժշտություն եք սիրում» հարցը տվեցինք մոտ 50 երիտասարդի` ԵՊՀ շրջակայքում: Հարցվածներից միայն 2-ը պատասխանեցին` ազգագրական: Հիմնական պատասխաններն էին` արտասահմանյան, պոպ, ռոք, ռուսական, հայկական էստրադա, ռաբիզ, դասական, ամեն ինչ և այլն: Հիշեցնեմ, որ նման պատասխաններ մենք ստացանք գերազանցապես Հայաստանի մայր ԲՈՒՀ-ի ուսանողներից:
Սակայն 40 տարեկանին մոտ մարդկանց շրջանում հարցման ընթացքում պարզեցինք, որ նրանց գերակշիռ մասը հակված է ազգային երաժշտությանը, միևնույն ժամանակ նրանք բողոքում էին հեռուստա-ռադիոեթերում դրանց բացակայությունից:
ՀՀ ռադիոոլորտի մասնակի ուսումնասիրման արդյունքում պարզեցինք, որ մոտ մեկ տասնյակի հասնող հայկական ռադիոկայաններից միայն «Իմպուլս» 106.5 ռադիոկայանում է ազգային երաժշտությունը գերադասվում այլ ոճերից: Մյուս ռադիոկայաններում պատկերը կտրուկ փոխվում է: «Իմպուլս» ռադիոկայանում կան նաև ազգագրական երաժշտությանը նվիրված հաղորդաշարեր, որոնք բացակայում են այլ ռադիոկայանների, նույնիսկ` Հանրային ռադիոյի եթերից:
Ամեն օր, երկու ժամ ազգային երաժշտություն եթեր է հեռարձակում «Ռադիո Հայ»-ը, մասամբ` Հանրային ռադիոն, ՎԵՄ-ը և վերջ: Հայկական այլ ռադիոկայաններից լավագույն դեպքում հնչում է հայկական էստրադա, որը ես կնախընտրեի անվանել հայերեն էստրադա, որովհետև այստեղ բացի աղճատված հայերենից, որևէ այլ հայկական տարր չկա:
Նույն վիճակն է տիրում նաև հեռուստաեթերում: Սակայն այն, որ ազգային երաժշտության նկատմամբ կա պահանջարկ, ապացուցում է Հանրային հեռուստաընկերության «Երաժշտական փոստարկղ» հաղորդաշարը, որտեղ երգեր պատվիրում են ունկնդիրները, և որի երգացանկում հիմնականում ազգային երգեր են:
Ի՞նչ վտանգներ է իր մեջ պարունակում ազգային երաժշտության նկատմամբ մեր եթերային դաշտի նման վերաբերմունքը, որը մեր կարծիքով պայմանավորված է զուտ կոմերցիոն նպատակներով:
Ժողովրդական երաժշտությունից կտրվելը բերում է նրան, որ տվյալ էթնոսի ներկայացուցիչը կտրվում է այդ էթնոսի հետ նույնականացումից, այսինքն` մեծանում է նրա ձուլման, ուծացման հավանականությունը և նույնիսկ բերում է ձուլման:
«Այն, ինչ կոչվում է ազգային ինքնագիտակցություն, քանի դեռ այն կա և քանի դեռ ժողովուրդն ինքն իրեն տարբերում է այլ ժողովուրդներից,- ասում է Մ. Նավոյանը,- այնքան ժամանակ ժողովրդական երաժշտությունը կա, իսկ այն պահից, երբ ժողովուրդը սկսում է խառնվել այլ ժողովուրդներին, իր չափորոշիչները սկսում է խառնել այլ ժողովուրդներին, այդ պահից փոխվում է նաև նրա երաժշտությունը»:
Էթնոսների միջև տարբերությունը նրանց անդամներն առաջին հերթին զգում են մշակութային տարբերությամբ, և այդ մշակութային տարբերությունն էլ հիմնական արգելակման համակարգն է, որը խոչընդհոտում է ձուլմանը:
«Որևէ ժողովրդի ինքնաիդենտիֆիկացիան, ինքնանույնականացումը, պարտադիր հոգևոր-մշակութային պրոցես է,- շարունակում է Մ. Նավոյանը:- Այսինքն` մենք այլ ժողովուրդներից տարբերվում ենք առաջին հերթին մեր մշակութային կուտակվածքով: Խառնեք այդ կուտակվածքը ուրիշին, փչացրեք այն, և դուք տարբերակվելու հնարավորություն չեք ունենա, դուք կշփոթվեք, կլուծվեք ուրիշների մեջ: Տեղի կունենա Էթնիկ կառուցվածքի լղոզվածք»:
Դավիթ Ջամալյանը Հայաստանի երաժշտական ոլորտի ամենալուրջ խնդիրներից է համարում «ռաբիզ» կոչված երաժշտական ոճի լայն ժողովրդականությունը: «Այստեղ վտանգը նրանում է, որ հայկական երգի անվան տակ մատուցվում է թուրքական երաժշտություն` հայերեն բառերով: Սա մեր ինքնագիտակցությանը, ինքնությանը հասցվող շատ լուրջ հարված է: Փաստորեն հայ երիտասարդը թուրքական երաժշտությունը համարում է հայկական, միայն այն բանի համար, որ բառերը հայերեն են: Սա մշակութային էքսպանսիայի մի շատ հետաքրքիր դրսևորում է: Այստեղ մենք առընչվում ենք հոգեբանական պատերազմի դրսևորումներից մեկին, երբ մշակույթը հանդիսանում է հոգեբանական ազդեցության միջոց և գործիք»:
Անվանի հոգեբան Ալբերտ Նալչաջյանը նշում է, որ ժամանակակից ցածրորակ «պոպ արվեստը», զանազան այլ օտար ներխուժումները կարող են բերել նրան, որ ազգը կարող է փոխվել, նրա ինքնապաշտպանական ուժերը կարող են թուլանալ: «Վճռական պահերին մենք, հնարավոր է` այն եռանդը չկարողանանք ցուցաբերել, որոնք պետք են հաղթանակի հասնելու համար»:
Հաշվի առնելով ազգային երաժշտության նման հսկայական նշանակությունը` անհրաժեշտ է, որ ՀՀ Մշակույթի նախարարությունը որդեգրի հստակ քաղաքականություն` ազգային երաժշտության քարոզման ուղղությամբ: Արդեն որոշ քայլեր արվում են, մասնավորապես 2008թ-ին ՀՀ Մշակույթի նախարարությունը դրամաշնորհ էր հայտարարել ազգագրական երաժշտությանը նվիրված լավագույն ռադիոհաղորդման համար: Ցավոք, ծրագիրը կարճաժամկետ էր:
Սակայն կարևոր է, որ նման միջոցառումները լինեն պարբերական և ընդգրկեն հատկապես հանրային հեռուստա-ռադիոոլորտը: Հանրային հեռուստատեսությունում, որը ունի հայության շրջանում ամենամեծ սփռումը, չկա ոչ մի հաղորդաշար, որը պարբերաբար հնչեցնի ազգային երաժշտություն, իսկ ադրբեջանական կամ թուրքական հեռուստաեթերներում մշտապես հնչում է իրենց «ազգային» երաժշտությունը:
Այս պարագայում անհրաժեշտ է, որ մշակույթի նախարարությունը օրենք ընդունի, ըստ որի` բոլոր հեռուստաընկերություններին և ռադիոընկերություններին պարտադրվի երաժշտական եթերի մի մասը հատկացնել ազգային երաժշտությանը, որովհետև այլ կերպ ազգային երաժշտությունը, ժամանակակից ԶԼՄ-ների առևտրայնացման պայմաններում, հանրային ոլորտից կարող է անհետանալ, ինչի հետևանքների մասին վերը նշվեց:

*Ռազմահայրենասիրական երգարվեստ*
*«Հռոմը գնում է դեպի կործանման, որովհետև երգիչները դադարել են դաստիարակելուց և միայն զվարճացնում են»:*
Լուկիավոս` հույն պատմաբան (մթ. 120-180)

Ինքնապաշտտպանական ուժերի զգոնության, հայրենասիրական դաստիարակության, բանակի ոգու բարձրացման համար նույնպես կարևոր են երգերը: Իսկ ի՞նչ երգեր են այսօր երգվում բանակի համար:
Հեռու չգնալով`ստորև կներկայացնենք ՀՀ ԶՈՒ կազմավորման 16-րդ տարեդարձին նվիրված համերգը, որը կազմակերպել էր « Շարմ հոլդինգը»` 2008թ.-ի հունվարի 28-ին: Համերգն անցավ «16-Հայկական Բանակ» խորագրով (Ի դեպ` 16 տարեկան է ՀՀ ԶՈՒ-ն, իսկ Հայկական Բանակը` առնվազն մի քանի հազար տարեկան է):
Մի կողմ թողնելով դատողությունները, թե որքանով էին ազգային այնտեղ հնչած երգերը, նրանց որ մասն էր վերցված ռազմահայրենասիրական երգերի մեր մեծ ժառանգությունից (ազգային, ռազմահայրենասիրական երգեր ընդհանրապես չկային)` շեշտը կդնենք միայն երգերի հաղորդած իմաստային տեքստերի բովանդակության վրա, քանի որ հայտնի է, որ հաճելի երաժշտության ուղեկցությամբ հաղորդվող երգի տեքստն ազդում է մեզ վրա` ենթագիտակցական մակարդակում:
Պետք է նկատել, որ համերգի ընթացքում կային մի շարք երգեր, որտեղ բանակում ծառայելուց ավելի շատ, կարևորվում էր ծառայությունից վերադարձը և բանակում ծառայելը ներկայացվում էր որպես մի պարտականություն, որին մի կերպ պետք է դիմանալ:
Օրինակ` «Ծառայելու եմ ես ու ետ եմ դառնալու և ապրեմ այստեղ, իմ երկրում ուժեղ: Ծառայելու եմ ես ու ետ եմ դառնալու, իմ խղճի դիմաց պարտքս կատարած» («Ծառայելու եմ ես», երաժշտություն` Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանի, խոսք` Ավետ Բարսեղյանի, կատարողներ` Տիկո, Գոռ, Նարեկ Բավեյան: Մեջբերումը կրկներգից էր):
Մեկ այլ տեղ` «Մի նամակ, մի համբույր, մի տխրիր դու իզուր, սիրելիս սպասիր կգամ ու քո զինվորը կդառնամ»: («Մի նամակ», հեղինակ` Մարինե Թագակչյան, կատարող` Արամե: Մեջբերումը կրկներգից էր):
Ավելի պարզ տեսնելու համար ռազմահայրենասիրական ժանրի նահանջը ժամանակակից հայկական երգարվեստի ոլորտում, ստորև մեջբերում ենք մոտ հարյուր տարի առաջ ժողովրդի կողմից ստեղծված` «Ձայն տուր, ով Ֆետայ» երգից:
Ձայն տուր, ով ֆետայ, ինչու՞ ես տրտում,
Լուռ ու մունջ նստած, երկար մտածում,
Ավա~ղ, երկար մտածում:
Տխուր, երկար մտածում:
Շարժեցեք տղերք սուրեր շողողուն,
Թափեցեք կրակ թշնամյաց գլխուն,
Գազան թշնամյաց գլխուն,
Դաժան թշնամյաց գլխուն:
Եվ այլն…
Այստեղ նպատակը հստակ է` պետք է կռվել, պետք է ոչնչացնել թշնամուն, իսկ վերը նշված ժամանակակից երգերում կարծես թե գլխավոր նպատակը բանակից վերադառնալն է, բացի այդ` չկա ոչ մի խոսք թշնամու մասին:
Հակառակորդին հստակ մատնանշելու նմանատիպ օրինակներ մենք տեսնում ենք նաև այլ ազգերի ռազմահայրենասիրական երգարվեստում 10:
Ռազմահայրենասիրական երգը յուրաքանչյուր ազգի ռազմական ավանդույթների կարևորագույն տարրն է և կարող է ազդել մարդկանց վրա` ենթագիտակցական մակարդակում: Ռազմահայրենասիրական երգով մարդիկ պետք է գնան կռվելու, մեռնելու հանուն Հայրենիքի, իսկ «Մի նամակ», «Ես շուտով տուն կգամ», «Կեցցե արձակուրդներ» և նմանատիպ երգերով հաստատ չեն գնա պատերազմի: Դրանք խորհրդային շրջանի հայրենասիրական երգերի ավանդույթների շարունակողներն են, իսկ այդ շրջանի նման երգերն ավելի ինտերնացիոնալ էին և չէին կարող արտահայտել առանձին ազգերի ավանդույթները: Բացի այդ, կարելի՞ է արդյոք թույլ տալ, որ բանակի տոնին նվիրված համերգին չկատարվեն մեր լավագույն ավանդական ռազմահայրենասիրական երգերը, որոնցում կան հայկական ռազմական ավանդույթները և որոնցով հայերը դարերով կռիվ են գնացել:
Ընդհանրապես, ժամանակակից հայրենասիրական երգերում և մասնավորապես «Հայկական բանակ-16» տոնական համերգացանկում գերազանցում են տխուր, թախծոտ տոնայնություն ունեցող երգերը, ինչը նույնպես չի կարող անհետևանք մնալ ժողովրդի բարոյահոգեբանական վիճակի վրա բացասական ազդեցության առումով:
Օրինակ` «Հայկական բանակ-16»-ում հնչած 15 երգերից միայն մեկ երգ էր («Տեր աստված, ուժ տուր մեզ», հեղինակ` Վաչե Ավեյան, կատարող` Արման Հովհաննիսյան), որը հստակ ոգևորող զգացմունքներ էր առաջացնում, մնացած 14-ը մելամաղձոտ տրամադրություն էին հաղորդում:
Թախծոտ երաժշտության հետ կապված ևս մեկ դիտարկում` հայկական տարբեր հեռուստաալիքների «հիթ շքերթներին» մոտ մեկ ամիս (2008թ. հունիս-հուլիս) հետևելու ընթացքում պարզվեց, որ բացարձակ մեծամասնությունում` 70-80 տոկոս, գերակշռող են տխուր երգերը:
Եթե այս ամենին գումարենք այն, որ հայ հանրության մի մեծ զանգված էլ գերադասում է պակիստանա-թյուրքական ծագում ունեցող «ռաբիզ» երաժշտական ոճը, որում նույնպես գերազանցապես «թախծոտ» երգեր են, ապա պարզ է դառնում, թե ինչու է Հայաստանը զբաղեցնում 96-րդ տեղն 97 երկրներում անցկացված հարցումների արդյունքում, որի նպատակն էր պարզել, թե որքանով են իրենց երջանիկ համարում այդ երկրների բնակիչները11 :
Ինչպես տեսանք, երաժշտությունն այն գործիքն է, որի միջոցով կարելի է ազդել հանրության բարոյական նկարագրի, ազգային ոգու, հայրենասիրական զգացումների վրա: Այդ պատճառով, պետական լուրջ մոտեցումը նման հարցերին խիստ կարևոր է: Սակայն հոգեբանական ազդեցության այլ ոլորտների նման` այստեղ էլ մեզանում բարձիթողություն է տիրում, մինչդեռ շատ հոգեբանական, հայրենասիրական-դաստիարակչական խնդիրներ կարելի է լուծել հե՛նց երաժշտության միջոցով:

Աղբյուր՝ http://blog.ararat-center.org/?p=187

----------

Ripsim (24.03.2012), Varzor (24.03.2012)

----------


## Varzor

Ընդհանուր միտքը հասկանալի է, բայց երգերի համեմատությունը, մեղմ ասած, զավեշտալի:
Ֆիդայական երգը ու բանակի զինվորրին նվիրված երգերը համեմատելս որն է? ԱՄեն մեկն էլ իր տեղն ունի:
Ամեն ժամանակ էլ իր երգերն է ծնում` ժամանակին համահունչ: Հեռուստատեսությունն էլ ներկայացնում է այն, ինչը քիչ ծախսերով եկամուտ է բերում: Ազգագրականը ավելի ծախսատար է  :Wink: 
Ամեն դեպքում, ունենք Հ1, որն իրեն կոչում է "ազգային հեռուստաալիք"` ողբամ տենց ազգայինը  :Bad: , որն իր եթերի մեծ մասը ապազգային ու կապկած-պլեճ արածհաղորդումներին է տրամադրում, էլ չեմ ասում կրիմինալացված դեբիլ սերիալները:
Հերիքա ամբողջ հեռուսաեթերը փնովենք: Հեռուստատեսությունը նույնպես բիզնես է, ինչպես նաև հզոր գործիք է: Պետք է սկզբից մի հեռուստաալիքի օրինակի վրա հարցեը պարզաբանվեն ու Հ1-ը հենց ամենաիրական ու անհրաժեշտ թեկնածուն է` անվանումը վկա: Այ որ Հ1-ը խելքի գա, հետն էլ եկամուտներ ու ռեյտինգ ունենա, տես ոնց են մյուս ալիքները կապկելով նույն ոճին անցնելու:

----------

Աշոտ Երկաթ (27.06.2012)

----------


## Tig

> Ընդհանուր միտքը հասկանալի է, բայց երգերի համեմատությունը, մեղմ ասած, զավեշտալի:
> Ֆիդայական երգը ու բանակի զինվորրին նվիրված երգերը համեմատելս որն է? ԱՄեն մեկն էլ իր տեղն ունի:


Բայց ինչո՞ւ է զավեշտալի Վարզոր ջան: Համեմատությունը բնութագրում է տվյալ ժամանակի հասարակության մեծամասնությանը:




> Ամեն ժամանակ էլ իր երգերն է ծնում` ժամանակին համահունչ: Հեռուստատեսությունն էլ ներկայացնում է այն, ինչը քիչ ծախսերով եկամուտ է բերում: Ազգագրականը ավելի ծախսատար է


Եվ հետո ի՞նչ է նշանակում՝ ամեն ժամանակ, կամ ժամանակին համահունչ: Երբ պիտի հասկանանք, որ ժամանակը կապ չունի, ժամանակը չի փոխվում, այդ մարդն է փոխվում և փոխում: Տվյալ դեպքում, մեծամասամբ թելադրում են այն մարդիկ, ովքեր տիրապետում են այս ոլորտի ռեսուրսներին: Նորից ու նորից ասեմ, հեռուստատեսության ոլորտում պահանջարկը չի առաջացնում առաջարկ, այլ հակառակը: Ինչ մատուցում են, այն էլ շատ կարճ ժամանակահատվածում վերածվում է պահանջարկի:
Ու չեմ հասկանում, թե ազգայինը ինչո՞վ է ծախսատար: Գուցե ասեիր, խելքը գլխին ֆիլմ նկարելը սերիալից ծախսատար է, կընդունեի: Բայց օրինակ ի՞նչ տարբերություն Սահակ Սահակյանի երգն են հեռառձակում TV-ով, թե՞ Սիլոյի:




> Ամեն դեպքում, ունենք Հ1, որն իրեն կոչում է "ազգային հեռուստաալիք"` ողբամ տենց ազգայինը , որն իր եթերի մեծ մասը ապազգային ու կապկած-պլեճ արածհաղորդումներին է տրամադրում, էլ չեմ ասում կրիմինալացված դեբիլ սերիալները:
> Հերիքա ամբողջ հեռուսաեթերը փնովենք: Հեռուստատեսությունը նույնպես բիզնես է, ինչպես նաև հզոր գործիք է: Պետք է սկզբից մի հեռուստաալիքի օրինակի վրա հարցեը պարզաբանվեն ու Հ1-ը հենց ամենաիրական ու անհրաժեշտ թեկնածուն է` անվանումը վկա: Այ որ Հ1-ը խելքի գա, հետն էլ եկամուտներ ու ռեյտինգ ունենա, տես ոնց են մյուս ալիքները կապկելով նույն ոճին անցնելու:


Այս մասով համամիտ եմ, Հ1-ը պիտի իր անվանը համապատասխան լինի, բայց նրան փոխելու մեխանիզմը ինչպե՞ս ես պատկերացնում:

Ես պատկերացնում եմ 2 ձև:
1. Պետական այրերը հասկանում են դրա կարևորությունը և համապատասխան օրենքներ ընդունելով պարտադրում են Հ1-ին իրոք լինել ազգային, ինչպես նաև մարդկային:
2. Հասարակությունն է հասկանում դրա կարևորությունը և բոյկատում հեռուստաալիքներին, ներկայացնելով իր պահանջները:

Հիմա կարելի է և պետք է գործունեություն ծավալել 2 ուղղությամբ էլ: Փորձել հասկացնել, թե իշխանավորներին, թե հասարակությանը  :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> Բայց ինչո՞ւ է զավեշտալի Վարզոր ջան: Համեմատությունը բնութագրում է տվյալ ժամանակի հասարակության մեծամասնությանը:


Զավեշտալի է, որովհետև տարբեր ժանրի երգեր են: Մեր հին ու բարի "Զինվորի երգը" էլի տուն դառնալու մասին է: Դե համեմատեք:



> Եվ հետո ի՞նչ է նշանակում՝ ամեն ժամանակ, կամ ժամանակին համահունչ: Երբ պիտի հասկանանք, որ ժամանակը կապ չունի, ժամանակը չի փոխվում, այդ մարդն է փոխվում և փոխում: Տվյալ դեպքում, մեծամասամբ թելադրում են այն մարդիկ, ովքեր տիրապետում են այս ոլորտի ռեսուրսներին: Նորից ու նորից ասեմ, հեռուստատեսության ոլորտում պահանջարկը չի առաջացնում առաջարկ, այլ հակառակը: Ինչ մատուցում են, այն էլ շատ կարճ ժամանակահատվածում վերածվում է պահանջարկի:
> Ու չեմ հասկանում, թե ազգայինը ինչո՞վ է ծախսատար: Գուցե ասեիր, խելքը գլխին ֆիլմ նկարելը սերիալից ծախսատար է, կընդունեի: Բայց օրինակ ի՞նչ տարբերություն Սահակ Սահակյանի երգն են հեռառձակում TV-ով, թե՞ Սիլոյի:


Հենց ժամանակներ ասելով ի նկատի ուենքն մարդուն` մարդն է իր ժամանակի մեջ արժեքներ ստեղծում և փոփոխում:
Այո, առաջարկը շատ կարճ ժամանակում դառնում է պահանջարկ: Նույնը նաև սովորական ապրանքների ոլորտում է` ինչ բերում են, դա էլ առնում ենք, որովհետև այլընտրաք կամ չկա, կամ էլ թանկ է ու ամեն մեկին հասու չէ: Իսկ բերում են այն, ինչից կարողանում են առավելագույն եկամուտ քամել:
Հեռուստաեթերն էլ է ապրանք ու նույն սկզբունքով է մատուցվում:
Ազգագրականը թանկ է նրա պատճառով, որ ավելի լուրջ մոտեցում է պահանջում: Սիլոյի երգերը ցույց տալու (ու ոչ միայն) համար փող չեն տալիս, փող են վերցնում, իսկ Սահակ Սահակյանից քյար չկա  :Wink: 



> Այս մասով համամիտ եմ, Հ1-ը պիտի իր անվանը համապատասխան լինի, բայց նրան փոխելու մեխանիզմը ինչպե՞ս ես պատկերացնում:


Ես պատկերացնում եմ 2 ձև:
1. Պետական այրերը հասկանում են դրա կարևորությունը և համապատասխան օրենքներ ընդունելով պարտադրում են Հ1-ին իրոք լինել ազգային, ինչպես նաև մարդկային:
2. Հասարակությունն է հասկանում դրա կարևորությունը և բոյկատում հեռուստաալիքներին, ներկայացնելով իր պահանջները:[/QUOTE]
3-րդ ձևը ասել եմ` նոր ալիք ենք ստեղծում, միասնական ուժերով ու գործով ապացուցում ենք, որ այն, ինչ որ պահանջում ենք, նույնպես եկամտաբեր է: Իսկ մյուսները կապիկի խասյաթի համաձայն կվազեն ու կկապկեն այդ հաջող ալիքին:




> Հիմա կարելի է և պետք է գործունեություն ծավալել 2 ուղղությամբ էլ: Փորձել հասկացնել, թե իշխանավորներին, թե հասարակությանը

----------


## Tig

> 3-րդ ձևը ասել եմ` նոր ալիք ենք ստեղծում, միասնական ուժերով ու գործով ապացուցում ենք, որ այն, ինչ որ պահանջում ենք, նույնպես եկամտաբեր է: Իսկ մյուսները կապիկի խասյաթի համաձայն կվազեն ու կկապկեն այդ հաջող ալիքին:


Էս ասածդ ձևն էլ եմ ընդունում, որպես իրատեսական, բայց դրան համապատասխան մարդկային և ֆինանսական ռեսուրսները ով, երբ և որտեղ պիտի հնարավոր լինի համատեղել, չեմ պատկերացնում...

----------


## Varzor

> Էս ասածդ ձևն էլ եմ ընդունում, որպես իրատեսական, բայց դրան համապատասխան մարդկային և ֆինանսական ռեսուրսները ով, երբ և որտեղ պիտի հնարավոր լինի համատեղել, չեմ պատկերացնում...


Էս գաղափարս սաղմանյին միտք է: Այն կարելի է հանդիպել ու զարգացնել` բոլոր հետաքրքրված մարդկանցով:
Ինֆորմացիա հավաքագրել, նախագիծ ծրագիր մշակել, հետո կամաց-կամաց զարգացնելով հասնել բաղձալիին:
Մեկա սենց թե նենց քո նշած 2 տարբերակների համար էլ մասսայական շարժում է պետք, որի արդյունքը այդքան էլ որոշակի չի: Իսկ իմ ասած տարբերակը եթե գործարկենք` մինշանակ արդյունք կլինի, եթե չկարողանանք գործարկել, ուրեմն մյուս երկուսի համար էլ մտածելն անիմաստ է, քանի որ չունենք այդ ներուժն ու կարողությունները:

----------

Tig (26.03.2012), Աշոտ Երկաթ (27.06.2012)

----------


## Tig

*Ապրիլմեկյան հայկական եթերը`իր ողջ բովանդակությամբ*

Ասում են մարդուն ծիծաղեցնելն ավելի դժվար է, քան՝ լացեցնելը: Մեր օրերում՝ դա անելն առավել դժվար է: Չնայած այն հանգամանքին, որ ասացվածքը չի կորցրել իր ակտուալությունը, այնուամենայնիվ փոխվել են «հումորային» համարվելու չափանիշները: Որպեսզի խոսքս լինի առավել հասկանալի, սկսեմ սկզբից Ինչպես գիտենք, ապրիլի մեկը համարվում է ծիծաղի և հումորի օր: Առհասարակ տոն օրերին հեռուստատեսությունը, կարծում եմ, պետք է լինի առավել տոնական, օրվա թեմատիկային համապատասխան, օրվա տրամադրությանը՝ համահունչ:Ինձ չի կարելի համարել ակտիվ հեռուստադիտող. հռուստացույց դիտում եմ հազվադեպ, հիմնականում տոն օրերին՝ հուսալով, որ գոնե այդ օրերին հնարավորություն կլինի դիտելու գեթ մեկ հետաքրքիր ու բովանդակալից հաղորդում: Այսօր նույնպես բացառություն չէր: Ես, մի լավ ծիծաղելու տրամադրվածությամբ, միացնում եմ հեռուստացույցը: Եթերում 32 ատամն է.. մի ամբողջ դահլիճ հռհռում է այն բանի վրա, որ ինքը չգիտի, թե ինչ բան է ռադիոակտիվ ճառագայթման ինտենսիվությունը և օդի հարաբերական խոնավությունը: Չէ, ճիշտ հասկացեք, այն, որ մարդ ինչ-որ բան չգիտի, դրանում ոչ ամոթալի, ոչ էլ ծիծաղելի բան կա, բայց երբ մարդը ծիծաղում է սեփական չիմացության վրա, դա է ինձ մոտ ծիծաղ առաջացնում, որն ավելի շուտ քմծիծաղ է: Մյուս ալիքներում ավելի հետաքրքիր մի բան գտնելու ակընկալիքներով՝ վահանակը վերցնում եմ ձեռքիս: Ու ի դժբախտություն ինձ՝ հենց այդ պահին խոշոր պլանում էն լոտոյի «աստղնա» իրա նեռվեր սղոցող ձայնով ասում. «աչքդ լոււււյս, պառազիիիիդ».. Ցանկություն չունենալով պարզել, թե ո՞վ էր պառազիդը, արագ անցնում եմ հաջորդ ալիքին: Ահա.. կարծես թե հիմա կվայելեմ կիրթ հումոր. Չէ՞ որ օպերայի բեմն է, դե գոնե օպերայի բեմում մի փոքր այլ մշակույթ պիտի լինի չէ՞: Բեմում մեր բավականին հայտնի անուն ու պատկառելի տարիք ունեցող հումորիստներից մեկն է: Լսում եմ հետևյալ տողերը. «արա սենց դռաժենի տվեց, նայեցի կնոջս ՝ իրան էլ դռաժենի տվեց, հանեց նշանի մատանին, շպրտեց ու ասեց. «արա ուրեմ դու նախկին կյանքում դինոզավռ ես եղել ու ինձ չես ասե՞լ».. ու սենց մանթո էտ օրվանից ես սկսեցի հավատալ գուշակներին»: Էս ասում ու կանգնումա.. դահլիճը լուռա: Մի քանի վայրկյան էլ ա դադար պահում, էլի արդյունք չկա: Ու հասկանալով, որ առանց հուշելու լսարանը չի ծիծաղի, աչքերը չռած հայացքով նայումա դահլիճին. Իբր էս էր հումորը, վերջացավ, հիմա պիտի ծիծաղեք: Խեղճ դահլիճը իր պարտականությունն է համարում ծիծաղել և ծափահարել: Սա էլ իր գործը բավականին բարձ գնահատելով՝ հեռաում է դահլիճից…
Արդեն որքան ժամանակ է, գովազդվում է Հայկական հումորի մրցանակաբաշխությունը, որը չգիտես ինչու կոչվում է Armynian comedy awards: Ներկայացնում են Եվգենի Պետրոսյանին, որին ոչ վաղ անցյալում հենց մենք՝ հայերս, անվանում էինք «շուռ տված հայ»: Ռուսական ժողովրդական արտիստ , հայազգի հումորիստ Եվգենի Պետրոսյանին ներկայացնում են որպես հպարտություն հայ ազգի համար, և ակնարկվում, որ մենք հպարտ ենք նման հայրենակից ունենալով: Ես իհարկե հարգում եմ նրան՝ որպես ռուսական հումորի ամենավառ ու ճանաչված դեմքերից մեկի, բայց ինձ մոտ մի հարց է ծագում. Մե՞նք ենք ավելի շուռ տված, թե՞ Պետրոսյանը, որին ժամանակին ինքներս էինք էդպիսին անվանում..
Մրցանակաբաշխության վերջում մրցանակ է ստանում «Նոր Հայեր» խումբը: Ինչքան էինք սիրում էս տղաներին, ինչ լավն էին բոլորը, ինչ մակարդակի հումոր էին ներկայացնում: Չկար ԱՊՀ տարածքում ապրող մի հայ, որը չհպարտանար նրանցով: Իսկ հիմա՞: Ախր Մենչը չի փոխվել, նույն Մենչն է: Բայց ի՞նչ կապ ունի Նոր հայերում մատուցած նրա հումորը ներկայումս նրա կողմից մատուցվող «Երևանցիներ» նախագծի հետ. Թերևս այս ասպեկտում Մենչը նույնը չի.. Որովհետև նոր հայերի մենչը իր ծրագրում չէր խոսի էն մասին, թե ինչպես իրեն պիտի պահի «իսկական իրեն հարգող քյարթուն», մենչի թեթև ձեռքով հիմա երեխաների մոտ «գյալաբոկ» արտահայտությունը հումորի հետ չէր ասոցացվի: Նշանակում է՝ փոխվել են հումորի չափանիշները, հաճախ նաև՝ որակը: 
Ահա և մեր հումորային եթերը՝ իր ողջ բովանդակությամբ:

Աղբյուր՝ blognews.am

հ.գ. ի դեպ, այսօր 19:00-ին "Առագաստ" սրճարանի հարակից այգում գտնվող Տերյանի արձանի մոտ հանդիպում կա, հեռուստաեթերի որակի բարձրաացման համար իրականացվող գործողությունների պլան պիտի քննարկենք, մշակենք և իրականացնենք: Մասնավորապես քննարկվելու է, թե ի՞նչ կարելի է անել վերջերս Հ1-ի Հայլուրով մերկապարուհուն գովազդելու և մերկապարը որպես "հիանալի" մասնագիտություն ներկայացնելու դեմ... Բոլոր խնդրով մտահոգվողները կարող են միանալ մեզ:  :Wink:

----------

Varzor (02.04.2012), Աթեիստ (02.04.2012), Արէա (02.04.2012)

----------


## Tig

*Բաց նամակ Հ1-ին, Արմենիային և Շանթին*

Հարգելի′ հեռուստաընկերություններ,

մենք` *Երիտասարդ Կոնֆլիկտաբանների Ակումբի* անդամներս, հայտնում ենք մեր մտահոգությունը ներկայումս հեռարձակվող սերիալների բովանդակության վերաբերյալ:

Տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, որ հայկական նորահայտ սերիալների հեղինակների առանցքային նպատակը հերոսների համար հնարավորինս շատ դժբախտություններ ու տառապանքի պատճառներ հորինելն է: Իսկ հերոսները կա՛մ քրեական աշխարհի ներկայացուցիչներ են, կա՛մ շատ դաժան ճակատագրեր ունեցող մարդիկ, ինչի արդյունքում հեռուստադիտողների մոտ ձևավորվում է թյուր պատկերացում կյանքի նմուշների վերաբերյալ: Հերոսներն անընդհատ հիասթափություն են ապրում, հայտնվում անհուսալի իրավիճակներում հարազատների դավաճանության, ստի, ինչ-որ անհայտ չարագործների պատճառով: Այս ֆիլմերում ուրախության պահերն ուղղակի շռայլություն են, որոնք հերոսները ստանում են միայն վերջին սերիայում:

Այդ սերիալները ստաբիլ կերպով դիտող հեռուստադիտողները սկսում են ապրումակցել հերոսներին. հատկապես խիստ զգացմունքային են արձագանքում հերոսին պատուհասած հերթական դժբախտությանը: Ապրումակցումը հեռուստադիտողների մոտ ուղեկցվում է սթրեսով, ինչը, բնականաբար, խորը բացասական ազդեցություն է թողնում նրանց առողջության ու աշխարհայացքի վրա: Սերիալներն ուղղակի լեցուն են սեռական, ֆիզիկական և հոգեբանական բռնության զազրելի տեսարաններով: Ընդ որում` դրանց զգալի մասը հեռուստադիտողի աչքում «արդարացվում» է սցենարային զանազան լուծումների միջոցով:

Նմանատիպ սցենարները, հեռուստադիտողների մոտ ստեղծելով սերիալային անցանկալի ինքնություն, նրանց դրդում են ներկայացվող վարքը պրոյեկտել իրական կյանքում: Այդ միջոցով հասարակության տևական «մշակումը» մարդկանց մոտ ձևավորում է խեղված հոգեբանություն:

Նշյալ սերիալները բացասաբար են անդրադառնում հատկապես անչափահասների վրա, ովքեր տեսածն իբրև իրականություն ընկալելու առումով ավելի խոցելի են: Նրանց մոտ ձևավորվում է պատկերացում, որ անընդմեջ դեպրեսիվ ապրումները նորմալ են, որ դժբախտություններն ամենուր են, ու դրանցից խուսափել հնարավոր չէ, որ ուզածին հասնելու համար կարելի է դիմել ցանկացած միջոցի, այդ թվում` բռնության: Ավելին, անչափահասները, սերիալների հերոսներին ընդունելով որպես չափանիշ, «հաջողությամբ» նմանակում են նրանց վարքը, խոսելաոճը և բառապաշարը, որոնք մեծապես աղավաղում են մեր մայրենին:

Մտահոգիչ է նաև այն հանգամանքը, որ սերիալները գովազդելու և հեռուստալսարան գերելու նպատակով գովազդային հոլովակները «խոստանում են» հերոսի կյանքում նորանոր խոչընդոտներ ու դժբախտություններ: Սա իրագործվում է այն հիմնավորմամբ, որ հեռուստադիտողները նախընտրում են հենց վերը նշված բովանդակությամբ սցենարները: Մինչդեռ հենց սերիալներն են իրենց՝ ամեն գնով կախվածություն առաջացնող բովանդակությամբ թելադրում լսարանին նմանատիպ «ճաշակը»:

Հաշվի առնելով վերոնշյալ լրջագույն վտանգները՝ կոչ ենք անում բոլոր հեռուստաընկերություններին խորքային ուշադրություն դարձնել նկարահանվող սերիալների սցենարների վրա՝ գիտակցելով, որ բարձր վարկանիշն ու շահույթը, անկասկած, կարելի է ապահովել` անգամ զերծ մնալով վերոհիշյալ բացասական միտումներից:

Այս նամակը հանձնվելու է նաև ՀՌԱՀ-ին:

Երիտասարդ Կոնֆլիկտաբանների Ակումբ (ԵԿԱ)

Ազնաուրյան Զարուհի
Ամիրյան Նարե
Բեգլարյան Արտակ
Գևորգյան Պարույր
Դալլաքյան Անի
Խաչատրյան Աստղիկ
Կարապետյան Տաթևիկ
Ղաբանյան Լիլիթ
Մաժինյան Արփինե
Պապիկյան Լիլիթ
Վարագյան Մանե

Կոնտակտային տվյալներ`
www.facebook.com/eka.cyc
www.eka_cyc.livejournal.com
էլ. հասցե՝ eka.cyc@gmail.com
Հեռ.՝ 055 266 663 (Ա. Բեգլարյան)

----------

Arpine (28.05.2012), Quyr Qery (06.06.2012), Smokie (29.05.2012), Valentina (28.05.2012), Varzor (29.05.2012), Արէա (28.05.2012), Ֆոտոն (29.05.2012)

----------


## Tig

*Նամակ նախագահին. «Խնդրում ենք հետամուտ լինել հայկական հեռուստաեթերի կարգավորման գործին»*
Հունիս 22, 2012 10:27

Հասարակության վրա հեռուստատեսության բովանդակային սխալ քաղաքականության կործանիչ հետևանքներն ապացուցված են գիտականորեն: Վերջին տարիներին հայկական գրեթե բոլոր հեռուստաընկերությունները, հետևելով բացառապես իրենց նեղ կոմերցիոն շահերին, եթերը լցրել են հայկական արտադրության ագրեսիվ, քրեական և պոտենցիալ քրեածին, հակասոցիալական սերիալներով և այսպես ասած` «հումորային» ծրագրերով: Ուսումնասիրությունները ցույց են տալիս հայկական արտադրության հեռուստասերիալների բացասական ազդեցության հնարավորությունները:

Հայաստանի հասարակության տարբեր շերտերի կողմից պարբերաբար բողոքներ են հնչում սերիալների դեմ, ցավոք, հասարակությունը հեռուստաընկերությունների այդ հակահասարակական գործունեության վրա ազդելու լծակներ չունի: Հեռուստաընկերությունների հակասոցիալական եթերային քաղաքականության վրա գործնականորեն չազդեց նույնիսկ մոտ երեք տարի առաջ Ձեր հանձնարարությունը, համաձայն որի` Հեռուստատեսության և ռադիոյի ազգային հանձնաժողովի նախագահը պետք է առաջարկեր ձևաչափ, որը քաղաքացիական և հասարակական կառույցներին հնարավորություն կտար ներազդելու հեռուստառադիոընկերությունների գործունեության բովանդակության վրա:

ՀՀ «Հեռուստատեսության և ռադիոյի մասին» օրենքի 22 հոդվածով  («Հեռուստառադիոհաղորդումների չարաշահման անթույլատրելիությունը») արգելվում է բռնության և դաժանության քարոզ կամ պաշտամունք պարունակող հաղորդումների, էրոտիկ բնույթի հեռուստառադիոհաղորդումների, սարսափ ու ակնհայտ բռնություն պարունակող ֆիլմերի և անչափահասների առողջության, մտավոր ու ֆիզիկական զարգացման, դաստիարակության վրա հնարավոր բացասական ազդեցություն ունեցող հաղորդումների հեռարձակումը:

Սակայն իրականում տեսականորեն անսխալ այս օրենքը չի ապահովում ոլորտի կարգավորումը, քանի որ մի կողմից` օրենքը չի կիրառվում, մյուս կողից` գործնականում չկան այն գիտավերլուծական մեխանիզմները, որոնք կտան արգելվող բովանդակության սահմանման, որոշման չափանիշները (օրինակ` անչափահասների առողջության, մտավոր և ֆիզիկական զարգացման վրա բացասական ազդեցություն) և որոնց համաձայն կիրականացվեն հեռուստատեսային բովանդակության, հատկապես` հեռուստասերիալների բովանդակության բարեփոխումները: Բացի այդ, վարչական օրենսգրքում բացակայում են հեռուստատեսության կողմից խախտումների կատարման  դեպքում պատժամիջոցների կիրառման վերաբերյալ դրույթները (վարչական օրենսգրքում առկա են միայն գովազդին վերաբերող խախտումների մասին դրույթներ): Ստացվում է, որ հեռուստաընկերությունները կարող են խախտել «Հեռուստատեսության և ռադիոյի մասին» օրենքը, և շատ դեպքերում նրանց պատասխանատվության ենթարկել հնարավոր չէ:

Իրավիճակից դուրս գալու ելքերից են.

1.      Օրենքով սահմանել հստակ չափորոշիչներ, ինչպես նաև վարչական օրենսգրքում ավելացնել օրենքի խախտման դեպքում պատժամիջոցների մասին դրույթը:

2.      «Հեռուստատեսության և ռադիոյի ազգային հանձնաժողովի» շրջանակներում ստեղծել գիտահետազոտական կենտրոն, որն էմպիրիկ մակարդակով կզբաղվի հայկական հեռուստաեթերի բովանդակային հետազոտություններով և կանխատեսումներով: Աշխատանքային խմբում անհրաժեշտ է ներգրավվել ակտիվ գիտական գործունեությամբ զբաղվող սոցիոլոգների, հոգեբանների, ազգագրագետների և ոլորտի հետ կապ ունեցող այլ մասնագետների, ովքեր հեռուստաեթերի ամենօրյա գիտական ուսումնասիրություններ կանեն ու «անվնաս հեռուստաարտադրանք» ստեղծելու վերաբերյալ լուծումներ կառաջարկեն «Հեռուստատեսության և ռադիոյի ազգային հանձնաժողովին»:

3.      «Հեռուստատեսության և ռադիոյի ազգային հանձնաժողովին» պարտավորեցնել, որպիսի ամեն ամիս կազմակերպի հանրային քննարկումներ, որոնց շրջանակներում վերջինս հանդես կգա նախորդ ամսվա վերաբերյալ հաշվետվությամբ:

4.      Քանի որ օրենքի խախտումների վերահսկողությունը դրված է «Հեռուստատեսության և ռադիոյի ազգային հանձնաժողովի» վրա, համապատասխան պայմաններ ստեղծել և աջակցել, որ այն պատշաճ կերպով կատարի իր պարտականությունները:

Պարոն նախագահ, խնդրում ենք հետամուտ լինել հայկական հեռուստաեթերի կարգավորման գործին, քանի որ ներկա հեռուստատեսության հակասոցիալական քաղաքականությունը հանգեցնում է հայ հասարակության սոցիալ-բարոյական առավել դեգրադացմանը, խեղմանը և վերջնական քայքայմանն իր բոլոր` սոցիալ-մշակութային, քաղաքական և տնտեսական հետևանքներով:

ՀԳ. Կից ուղարկում ենք ՀՀ գիտական ամսագրերից մեկում հրապարակված հեռուստասերիալների բացասական ազդեցության վերաբերյալ ուսումնասիրություն («21-րդ ԴԱՐ», N 5, 2011 թ.) և մեկ գիտական մենագրություն այդ թեմայով.

http://noravank.am/upload/pdf/05.Vah...ar_05_2011.pdf


Երիտասարդական կազմակերպություններ և կառույցներ

ՀՀ նախագահին կից հանրային խորհրդի Երիտասարդության հանձնաժողով
«Հայ առաջադեմ երիտասարդություն» (APY) հ/կ
«Անկախության սերունդ» հ/կ
‎«Պարենք Հայերեն» երիտասարդական նախաձեռնություն
«Բնապահպան տնտեսագետների երիտասարդական կազմակերպություն»
Մասնագիտական կրթության որակի ապահովման ազգային կենտրոնի «Ուսանողական ձայն» ծրագիր
‎«Ալավերդու Երիտասարդների Միասնություն» ՀԿ


Հայ մշակույթի և գիտության ներկայացուցիչներ

Սոս Սարգսյան, դերասան
Արևշատ Ավագյան, ակադեմիկոս
Ռուբեն Սաֆրաստյան, ՀՀ ԳԱԱ Արևելագիտության ինստիտուտի տնօրեն, պատմական գիտությունների դոկտոր, ԳԱԱ թղթակից անդամ
Աշոտ Մելքոնյան, ՀՀ ԳԱԱ Պատմության ինստիտուտի տնօրեն, պատմական գիտությունների դոկտոր, ԳԱԱ թղթակից անդամ
Լևոն Շիրինյան, քաղաքական գիտությունների դոկտոր, փիլիսոփայական գիտությունների թեկնածու
Արտակ Մովսիսյան, պատմական գիտությունների թեկնածու, դոցենտ
Սամվել Շահինյան, ճարտարապետական գիտությունների դոկտոր
Վահան Ստեփանյան, ռեժիսոր («Վանա ծովուն արշալույսը» ֆիլմի ռեժիսոր)
Արմեն Վաթյան, սցենարիստ («Վանա ծովուն արշալույսը» ֆիլմի ռեժիսոր)
Խաչատուր Գասպարյան, Երևանի Պետական Բժշկական Հալամսարանի հոգեբանության ամբիոնի վարիչ
Արթուր Շահնազարյան, կոմիտասագետ
Հովհաննես Գրիգորյան, ԵՊՀ սոցիոլոգիայի ֆակուլտետի դասախոս, IPSC քաղաքական և սոցիոլոգիական խորհրդատվությունների ինստիտուտի տնօրեն
Վաչագան Վահրադյան, կենսաբանական գիտ. թեկնածու
Կոմիտաս Վարդապետ Հովնանյան
Արտավազդ Եղոյան, լրագրող
Ցոլակ Գալստյան, «Միհր» թատրոնի գեղարվեստական ղեկավար
Գագիկ Գինոսյան, մշակույթի վաստակավոր գործիչ
Մենուա Սողոմոնյան, պատմական գիտությունների թեկնածու
Գասպար Կարապետյան, Եվրոպայի Հայոց դատի փոխատենապետ
Արծրուն Պեպանյան, լրագրող
Արթուր Էբար, ռեժիսոր
Վահան Տեր-Ղազարյան, գրողների միության անդամ
Դավիթ Ամալյան, երգիչ
Արամ Թերզյան, ԵՊՀ Հայագիտական հետազոտությունների ինստիտուտի գիտաշխատող
Տիգրան Քոչարյան, տեղեկատվական անվտանգության փորձագետ
Մկրտիչ Մկրտչյան, երգիչ
Նարեկ Գալստյան, քաղաքական գիտությունների թեկնածու, դոցենտ
Արսեն Գրիգորյան (Մրո), երգիչ
Քրիստինե Կոստիկյան, ՀՀ ԳԱԱ Արևելագիտության ինստիտուտի ավագ գիտաշխատող, պատմական գիտությունների թեկնածու
Հովհաննես Խորիկյան, Գյումրու պետական մանկավարժական ինստիտուտի դասախոս, պատմական գիտությունների թեկնածու
Անուշ Թամրազյան, ՀՀ ԳԱԱ Արևելագիտության ինստիտուտի գիտաշխատող
Արամ Գասպարյան, ՀՀ ԳԱԱ Արևելագիտության ինստիտուտի գիտաշխատող, պատմական գիտությունների թեկնածու
Հովհաննես Գալաջյան, «Իրավունք» թերթի գլխավոր խմբագիր
Վահե Սարգսյան, պատմական գիտութունների թեկնածու
Դավիթ Ջամալյան, հոգեբանության գիտությունների թեկնածու, դոցենտ
Էդվարդ Զորիկյան, երգահան
Վախթանգ Հարությունյան, երգահան
Լիլիթ Հարությունյան, ՀՀ ԳԱԱ Արևելագիտության ինստիտուտի գիտաշխատող, պատմական գիտությունների թեկնածու
Մհեր Բաղդասարյան, ՀՀ ԳԱԱ Արևելագիտության ինստիտուտի գիտաշխատող
Տարոն Տոնոյան, «Երևան» բժշկական կենտրոնի տնօրեն
Նարինե Թուխիկյան, Հ. Թումանյանի Երևանի թանգարանի տնօրեն
Սահակ Սահակյան, երգիչ
Ստեփան Ոսկանյան, դեկան «Հայբուսակ» համալսարանում
Ալվինա Աղաբաբյան, ԵՊՀ Հայագիտական հետազոտությունների ինստիտուտի Ռազմավարական հետազոտությունների բաժնի վարիչ
Կարեն Բալայան, “Կիլիկիա” նավի նավապետ, “Այաս” ծովային հետազոտությունների կենտրոնի ղեկավար
Ժասմեն Ասրյան, ՀՀ նախագահին կից հանրային խորհրդի պատմական-ազգային արժեքների պահպանության, պատկանելիության և օգտագործման խնդիրների ենթահանձնաժողովի նախագահ
Սամվել Նադարյան, ՀՀ նախագահին կից հանրային խորհրդի կրոնի ենթահանձնաժողովի նախագահ
Ալեքսանդր Ամարյան, «Քայքայիչ պաշտամունքից տուժածների վերականգնողական» հ/կ ղեկավար


ՀԿ-ներ և կազմակերպություններ

«Մենք» ազգային արժեքների պահպանման հիմնադրամ
«Մշակույթի հայկական ֆոնդ»
«Ծիրանի» հ/կ
«Մեկնություն» հոգեբանական հետազոտությունների կենտրոն
«Հեռուստաեթերի մաքրման պահանջ» հասարակական նախաձեռնություն
«Հայազն» միություն
«Ժայռ» հ/կ
«Մխիթարիչ» հասարակական բարեգործական կազմակերպություն
«Հայֆոն» շարժում
«Արգիսդի» հ/կ
«Հույսի Մեծամոր» հ/կ
«Կարին» ազգագրական համույթ
«Հայրենապաշտ» հ/կ
«Միտք» վերլուծական կենտրոն
Երևանի Պետական Բժշկական Հալամսարանի հոգեբանության ամբիոն
«Ոսկե միջին» հ/կ
Կողբի գեղարվեստի դպրոց
«Հայ միասնության խաչ» հ/կ
«Հույսի կամուրջ» ՀԿ (Նոյեմբերանի մասնաճյուղ)
Տավուշի մարզ, Բարդավանի միջնակարգ դպրոց
«Հայկական Ազգային Խոհանոց» հ/կ
«Հայկական տեղեկատվական կենտրոն»
«Արատտա» ազգագրական երգ ու պարի խումբ
«Թաթուլ Կրպեյան» հ/կ
«Ազգային հնչյուն» ստուդիա
«Քայքայիչ պաշտամունքից տուժածների վերականգնողական» հ/կ
«Երիտասարդ Տավուշ» հ/կ
«Հայ խոհարարական ավանդույթների զարգացման և պահպանման հ/կ»
Հ. Թումանյանի Երևանի տուն-թանգարան
«Ցեղակրոն ուխտեր» հ/կ
ԵՊՀ «Վարդանանք» ակումբ
«Հայաստանի անձավագիտական կենտրոն» հ/կ
«Հերոսների պանթեոն» բարեգործական հիմնադրամ
«Ակոս» մշակութային հ/կ
«Stage 7» արտիստների և գրողների համագործակցության կենտրոն
«Նախնյաց հետքերով» հ/կ
«Հայրունի» պահանջատերների համախմբում հասարակական նախաձեռնություն

Նախաձեռնող խումբ
«Մենք» ազգային արժեքների պահպանման հիմնադրամ
«Հեռուստաեթերի մաքրման պահանջ» հասարակական նախաձեռնություն

Վահրամ Միրաքյան

----------

Varzor (22.06.2012)

----------


## Varzor

Տիգ ջան, լավ նամակ է: Բայց օրինակ ես լինեյի, այս նամակին էդքան էլ մեծ կշիռ չէի վերագրի:
Բանը նրանումն է, որ նամակի տակ ստորագրածների գերակշիռ մասը ազգային-մշակությանի-պատմական ուղղվածություն ունեցողներ են որոնք ոչ մի առնչություն չունեն թե սերիալների արտադրության, թե դրանց դիտման հետ: Բնական է` հեռուստատեսությունը չի բավարարում այս կատեգորիայի մարդկանց պահանջմունքներին: Բայց չէ որ հեռուստադիտողների մեծամասնությունը այս ուղղվածությունը չունեն?
Վատ կլիներ, որ էդ նամակի  տակ ստորագրեր նաև ասենք ռոք երաժշտության որևէ ներկայացուցիչ, սպորտային որևէ կազմակերպոթւյան ներկայացուցիչ, տնտեսագետ և այլ? Այսինքն` հասրակության միայն մեկ շերտի պահանջը չի կարող հիմք հանդիսանալ մյուս շերտերի շահերը ոտնահարելու համար: Ու կապ չունի, որ էդ քիչ հատվածը, մյուսի շահերին դեմ գնալով ոչ թե վնաս է տալիս, այլ օգուտ: Ստեղ հարցը մոտավորապես սենց է "նույնիսկ եթե ես գիտեմ, որ ինձ արգելում են ծխելը, որովհետև դա վնաս է առողջությանը, ապա միևնույն է ես իրավունք ունեմ ծխելու` դա իմ ընտրությունն է:" Այսինքն հասարակության մի հատվածը հստակ գիտակցում է հեռուստատեսային ներկայիս աղբանոց վիճակը և բարձրաձայնում դրա դեմ, մի մասը գիտակցելով էլ դեռ շարունակում է նայել, քանի որ ուրիշ բան չկա նայելու, մի մասն էլ ոչ գիտակցում է ոչ էլ ուզում է ընդունել մյուսների դիտողությունն ու բարի խորհուրդը` իրեն դուր է գալիս, նայել է, նայում է ու պիտի նայի: Շատ պարզ և հասկանալի` շահերի բախում: Բայց այստեղ մի բայց կա.
Քանի որ հեռուստատեսույթունը բիզնես է, ապա աշխատում է բիզնեսի կոպիտ կանոններով` քիչ ծախս, շատ եկամուտ: Ինչպես ճիշտ է նկատել Աղասի Թադևոսյանը, ՀՀ-ում տնտեսության զարգացումը դիտվում է հասարակության զարգացումից առանձին և չի դիտարկվում կոմպլեքս ձևով: Հեռուստատեսությունն այս բացթողման վառ արտացոլումն է: Ու բնականաբար այս կոնտեքստից ելնելով միայն պետությունը չի կարող խոչըդոտ հանդիսանալ մի բիզնեսի, որը ոչ միայն իրեն ծառայում է որպես եկամտի, այլև նպաստում է իշխանական ջրաղացին ջուր լցնելու գործընթացին, ինչպես նաև հասարակոթւյան դեգրադացիային, որը նունպես ձեռնտու է իշխող վարչակարգին: Ստեղ արդեն չկան պետական և հասարակական շահեր սա մաքուր ֆինանսական և իշխանության անհատների շահերն են, որոնք բնականաբար բնավ էլ չեն բխում զուտ ազգային, պետական և հասարակական շահերից:
Կոպիտ ասած` թքած ունեն, մինչև փող չկորցնեն, տեղներից չեն շարժվի: Իսկ գրպանին խփելու միակ միջոցը ոչ թե բողոքելը կամ գիտականորեն ապացուցված արգումենտների ներկայացումն է այլ միայն և միայն բոյկոը և հակաքարոզչությունը:
Ուզում եմ հատուկ շեշտած լինել, որ արբանյակային, կաբելային և ինտերնետային հեռուստատեսույթունը այդքան էլ այլընտրանք չի և չի կարող դիտարկվել որպես գրպաններին խփելու հիմնական ու որոշիչ մեթոդ, քանի որ նշված ծառայություններ մատուցող ընկերությունների մեջքին էլ կանգնած են նույն մարդիկ և իրենց եկամուտ կստանան դրանից:

----------

Աշոտ Երկաթ (27.06.2012)

----------


## Tig

Վարզոր ջան, քո նշած տրամաբանությամբ որ շարժվես.... այսինքն էդ տրամաբանությամբ անհնար է ու անիմաստ շարժվելը: Պիտի նստենք տեղներս ու ոչինչ չանենք:

Նման նախաձեռնությունները ուղղված են քո նշած կատեգոիաների գիտակցության բարձրացմանը այս թեմայի վերաբերյալ, մնացածը անիմաստ ջուրծեծոցի է:

Ով էլ ցանկանում է կարող է հայտարարել, որ միանում է նամակին, հենց քո նշած կատեգորիաի մարդիկ նույնպես:

----------

Smokie (22.06.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Վարզոր ջան, *քո նշած տրամաբանությամբ որ շարժվես.... այսինքն էդ տրամաբանությամբ անհնար է ու անիմաստ շարժվելը*: Պիտի նստենք տեղներս ու ոչինչ չանենք:
> Նման նախաձեռնությունները ուղղված են քո նշած կատեգոիաների գիտակցության բարձրացմանը այս թեմայի վերաբերյալ, մնացածը անիմաստ ջուրծեծոցի է:
> Ով էլ ցանկանում է կարող է հայտարարել, որ միանում է նամակին, հենց քո նշած կատեգորիաի մարդիկ նույնպես:


*Ես միանշանակ միանում եմ* , հարցը դա չի  :Smile: 
Բայց էդ ինչից վերցրիր, որ իտի տեղներս նստենք? Իմ ասածից ոնց տենց բան ենթադրեցի եղբայր? 
Ես ընդամենը ասում եմ, որ.
1. *նամակները հարցին լուծում չեն*, պետք են, պիտի գրվեն, որ հետո չասեն թե "մենք խաբար չէինք", բայց հույսը դրանց վրա պիտի լինի: Իմ նշած կատեգորիայի մարդկանց մոտ իմ կարծիքով նամակներով գիտակցություն չես բարձրացնի: 
2. Պետք են հասարակական պրիվինտիվ հարվածներ  :Smile:  Քարոզը, բոյկոտը, հրապարակային պարսավանքը, ԶԼՄ-ներում չլռելը` սրանք իրոք որ անհրաժեշտ ու օգտակար քայլեր են: 
3. *Պետք է գրպաններին խփել, որ գլխներին հասնի*: 

Վերջնական հարվածը մեր իրականությունում *միանշանակ գրպանին խփելն է*` զանգվածային բոյկոտը և ամեն ինչ պետք է անել դրան հասնելու համար:
Համ էլ դու պիտի որ իմանաս, որ ես երբեք չեմ առաջարկել տեղում նստել, իմ առաջարկը` խոտորնակին խոտորնակ, ապացուցել, որ բացի զիբիլ եթերից, որիշ եթերով էլ կարելի է  փող աշխատել, բոյկոտելով հեռուստատեսային աղբը: *Ու դրա համար ամենալավ միջոցը մեր ուզած հեռուստաալիքը ստեղծելն է և այդ ալիքի կոմերցիոն կենսունակության ապացուցելը:*

Մոսկվան մի օրում չի կառուցվել, հասարակական միջոցներով հասարակական գիտակցության բարձրացումն էլ երկարատև ու աշխատատար գործընթաց է:
Այնպես որ զինվեք համբերությամբ  :Smile:

----------

Աշոտ Երկաթ (27.06.2012)

----------


## Tig

> *Ես միանշանակ միանում եմ* , հարցը դա չի 
> Բայց էդ ինչից վերցրիր, որ իտի տեղներս նստենք? Իմ ասածից ոնց տենց բան ենթադրեցի եղբայր? 
> Ես ընդամենը ասում եմ, որ.
> 1. *նամակները հարցին լուծում չեն*, պետք են, պիտի գրվեն, որ հետո չասեն թե "մենք խաբար չէինք", բայց հույսը դրանց վրա պիտի լինի: Իմ նշած կատեգորիայի մարդկանց մոտ իմ կարծիքով նամակներով գիտակցություն չես բարձրացնի: 
> 2. Պետք են հասարակական պրիվինտիվ հարվածներ  Քարոզը, բոյկոտը, հրապարակային պարսավանքը, ԶԼՄ-ներում չլռելը` սրանք իրոք որ անհրաժեշտ ու օգտակար քայլեր են: 
> 3. *Պետք է գրպաններին խփել, որ գլխներին հասնի*: 
> 
> Վերջնական հարվածը մեր իրականությունում *միանշանակ գրպանին խփելն է*` զանգվածային բոյկոտը և ամեն ինչ պետք է անել դրան հասնելու համար:
> Համ էլ դու պիտի որ իմանաս, որ ես երբեք չեմ առաջարկել տեղում նստել, իմ առաջարկը` խոտորնակին խոտորնակ, ապացուցել, որ բացի զիբիլ եթերից, որիշ եթերով էլ կարելի է  փող աշխատել, բոյկոտելով հեռուստատեսային աղբը: *Ու դրա համար ամենալավ միջոցը մեր ուզած հեռուստաալիքը ստեղծելն է և այդ ալիքի կոմերցիոն կենսունակության ապացուցելը:*
> ...


Վարզոր ջան, էդ պետք է, պետք է-ներն իրականացնելու համար համապատասխան ռեսուրսներ են պետք, եթե դու գիտես ինչպես և որտեղից, առաջարկի, տեսնենք ինչ ենք անում:

----------

Varzor (23.06.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Վարզոր ջան, էդ պետք է, պետք է-ներն իրականացնելու համար համապատասխան ռեսուրսներ են պետք, եթե դու գիտես ինչպես և որտեղից, առաջարկի, տեսնենք ինչ ենք անում:


Առաջարկս հակիրճ հետևյալն է.
Մի օր հավաքվենք ու մի հատ փորձենք գրանցել, թե մեզանից ով ինչ կարողություներ ունի` մասնագիտական և ազատ ֆինանսական: Հետո ըստ դրա կազմենք գործողություհնների նախնական պլան` ինչ է պետք հեռուստաալիք բացելու և շահագործելու համար: Հետո էդ նախնական պլանի կետերը հերթով մաղենք` տեսնենք տակը ինչա մնում, որ մեր ուժերից վեր է: Ու տեցն շարունակ:

Ու իմ կարծիքով բոյկոտելով ու ինչ-որ այլընտրանք առաջարկելով ավելի մեծ արդյունքի կհասնենք, քան առանձին-առանձին էդ գործողությունները կատարելով:

----------

Tig (25.06.2012), Աշոտ Երկաթ (27.06.2012)

----------


## Tig

*Հիմա արդեն հեռուստաեթերում է ծնվում փողացային ժարգոնը. Հանրային խորհուրդ անդամ*
16:57 • 26.06.12

Հայաստանյան հեռուստաեթերում ներկայումս ավելի վատ վիճակ է, քան «Հեռարձակողների գործունեության էթիկական սկզբունքների խարտիա» անվանումն ունեցող Հռչակագրի ստորագրումը, Tert.am –ի հետ զրույցում իրավիճակն այսպես գնահատեց Հանրային խորհիդի անդամ Հովիկ Մուսայելյանը։

«Այս գործընթացին հետևած ամիսներին դրական տեղաշարժերը ակնառու էին, սակայն, ցավոք սրտի, ինքնակարգավորումը երկար չտևեց, քանի որ ռեյտինգների հետևից ընկնելու անառողջ գործելակերպը, հեռուստաեթերի գովազդային շուկայում տիրող անբարեխիղճ իրավիճակը հանգեցրին այսօրվա եթերին»,– ասաց նա:

«Ցավով եմ արձանագրում, քանզի մեր սպասելիքներն այլ էին: Եվ ամենասարսափելին այն է, որ եթե նախկինում փողոցային ժարգոնն էր բերվում հեռուստաեթեր, ապա այսօր հեռուստաեթերում է ստեղծվում գռեհիկ ժարգոն, որն անմիջապես կրկօրինակվում է փողոցում»,– ավելացրեց նա:

Հիշեցնենք, որ մոտ 3 տարի առաջ Հայաստանի 12 հեռուստաընկերություն ստորագրեցին 20 կետից բաղկացած հեռուստաեթերում ընդհանուր խաղի կանոնների պահպանման, ընդհանուր նորմեր և վարքականոններ (չքարոզել բռնություն, արյուն, էրոտիկ տեսարաններ, զերծ մնալ փողոցային բառապաշարից և այլն – Tert.am ) սահմանող հռչակագիր:

Ըստ մեր զրուցակցի՝ հեռուստաընկերությունների եթերային քաղաքականության ընդհանուր վարքականոնի ստորագրման արդյունքում բոլոր հեռուստաընկերությունները միաժամանակ դադարեցրել էին «գաղութային արժեհամակարգ քարոզող սերիալների ցուցադրությունը» և ըստ պայմանավորվածությունների, դրանք պետք է հաջորդեին ազգային համերաշխության և հանդուրժողականություն քարոզող ֆիլմեր և հաղորդումներ:

Հովիկ Մուսայելյանը հավելեց, որ ոչ միայն մտավորականներն են մտահոգված հեռուստաեթերի վիճակով, այլ բազմաթիվ քաղաքացիներ, որոնք ամեն օր զանգահարում են Հանրային խորհուրդ և պահանջում են լինել ավելի հետևողական:
Հասկանալով, որ զուտ էթիկական նորմերով հեռուստաընկերությունները ինքնակարգավորվողը չեն, Հանրային պալատը պատրաստվում է նախաձեռնել օրենսդրական նախաձեռնություն։

Իսկ մոտ մեկուկես ամիս առաջ Հանրային խորհրդի անդամները Սերժ Սարգսյանին են ներկայացրել իրավիճակը: Առաջարկվել է բարեփոխումներն սկսել Հանրային հեռուստաընկերությունից և որպես առաջին քայլ՝ առաջարկվել է , որպեսզի Հանրային հեռուստաընկերությունը դադարեցնի կոմերցիոն գովազդների հեռարձակումը՝ դրանք փոխարինելով սոցիալական, դաստիարակչական և ուսուցողական բովանդակություն ունեցող գովազդներով:

Առաջարկվել է նաև, որպեսզի ստեղծվի Հանրային խորհուրդ-Հանրային հեռուստաընկերություն աշխատանքային խումբ, որն էլ պետք է զբաղվի Հ1-ի «բովանդակային կերպարանափոխման համատեղ ծրագրի մշակմամբ»:

«Վերջապես կրթական նշանակություն պե՞տք է ունենա «Հանրայինը», թե ոչ: Ոչ թե ընկնեն ռեյտինգների հետևից: Հանրային հեռուստատեսությունը պետք է ռեյտինգների հետևից քիչ ընկնի»,- ասաց Հովիկ Մուսայելյանը՝ հավելելով, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանն ասել է, որ կիսում է գաղափարը, որ այս երկու կառույցները պետք է ավելի սերտ համագործակցեն:

Իսկ հենց «Հանրայինն է» ընտրվել բարեփոխումների օբյեկտ, որպեսզի հարկատուների միջոցներից սնվող լրատվամիջոցը ինքը բարեփոխվելուց հետո մյուսների համար օրինակ ծառայի:

Թերթ.am

----------

Varzor (03.07.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

*Նորից՝ սերիալների մասին*

Ժամանակ առ ժամանակ մեր մտավորականները, ըստ երեւույթին, պարապ մնալով եւ որեւէ անվտանգ հարցով իրենց քաղաքացիական դիրքորոշումը հայտնելու ձգտումով որոշում են զբաղվել սերիալներով: Հեռուստասերիալների դեմ բողոքելն իսկապես «անշառ» գործ է՝ քննադատության թիրախը անորոշ է, լղոզված. ոչ պաշտոնյա է, ոչ օլիգարխ է, ոչ էլ՝ թիկնապահ ու չի կարող քեզ ֆիզիկական վնասվածքներ պատճառել:

Որքան գիտեմ՝ ընտրությունների վերաբերյալ կամ, ենթադրենք, «Հարսնաքարում» մարդկանց դաժանորեն ծեծելու մասին մտավորականները նախագահին բաց նամակներով չեն դիմում, իսկ սերիալների հարցով դա արվել է բազմիցս: Հավանաբար ակնկալվում է, որ նախագահը բռունցքը կխփի սեղանին եւ կպահանջի արգելել բոլոր սերիալները, եւ այդ դեպքում հասարակական բարոյականությունը եւ մատաղ սերունդը կփրկվեն բոլոր գայթակղություններից: Իրականում շատ անցանկալի կլիներ, եթե երկրի ղեկավարն այս ձեւով խառնվեր տվյալ խնդրին՝ դա կնշանակեր, որ մենք ապրում ենք տոտալիտար պետությունում: Հենց որ պետությունը կամ նրա ներկայացուցիչները ստանձնում են հասարակական բարոյականության պաշտպանի դերը, դրա հաջորդ քայլը Ճշմարտության նախարարության ստեղծումն է, որը պաշտպանում է ցանկացած արժեք այնպես, ինչպես իշխանությունն ու նրա չինովնիկներն են դա հասկանում:

Սերիալների մասին պարբերաբար անհանգստացող մտավորականները պնդում են, որ դրանք սխալ ուղղությամբ են տանում երիտասարդությանը, իսկ մեր հասարակության բարոյական դեգրադացիան մեծ չափով պայմանավորված է հեռուստատեսային այդ ժանրի բովանդակությամբ: Նախ՝ ինձ չի թվում, որ այսօրվա երիտասարդությունն ավելի վատն է, քան մենք. դա հասուն տարիքի մարդկանց սովորական փնթփնթոց է: Երկրորդ՝ չեմ կարծում, որ մենք հենց այս շրջանում ենք ապրում բարոյական դեգրադացիա: Հայաստանյան հասարակությունն այսօր նույնքան դեգրադացված է, որքան, ասենք, 70-ական թվականներին, երբ փոքրամասնությունն ապրում էր հոգեւոր արժեքներով, իսկ մեծամասնությունը երազում էր «24»-ի, ամառանոցի, պաշտոնի եւ «փող շինելու» մասին: Ո՞ր սերիալն էր 40 տարի առաջ մարդկանց ստիպում պահեստամասեր գողանալ գործարաններից՝ անգլիական «Ասքը՝ Ֆորսայթների մասի՞ն», թե՞ խորհրդային «Գարնան 17 ակնթարթները»:

Ասվածն ամենեւին չի նշանակում, որ ես սերիալային ժանրի երկրպագու եմ: Ճիշտ հակառակը՝ սերիալը լայն սպառման ապրանք է, որպես կանոն՝ անհամ մի ծամոն, որը գցում են մարդկանց բերանը, քանի որ որակյալ սնունդ պատրաստելը ավելի թանկ է եւ ավելի մեծ ջանքեր է պահանջում: Բայց արդյո՞ք որեւէ մեկը լրջորեն կարծում է, որ եթե հեռուստաընկերությունները հանկարծ մի օր որոշեն ցույց տալ բացառապես Ֆելինիի կամ Տարկովսկու գլուխգործոցները, դրանից մեր երիտասարդների զգալի մասը չի ձգտի իրենց վարքով, մտահորիզոնով ու բառապաշարով նմանվել օլիգարխներին, իսկ տնային տնտեսուհիներն իրենց ավելի երջանիկ կզգան: Գռեհկության եւ անճաշակության դեմ, անշուշտ, պետք է պայքարել: Բայց՝ «սեփական ուժերով», առանց նախագահին դիմելու:

ԱՐԱՄ ԱԲՐԱՀԱՄՅԱՆ

----------

Varzor (03.07.2012)

----------


## Tig

Մնում ա ասեն՝ էդ որ խնձոր ես ուտում, բա խի՞ լայաղ չես անում տանձ ուտես, թե՞ տանձը որդնած ա, խնձոր ուտելը անշառ ա...

Լավ էլի: մեկը մյուսի հետ կապելը չեմ հասկանում: Նախ էս ամեն ինչը մտավորականները չեն կազմակերպել, այլ մի խումբ երիտասարդներ նամակ են կազմել ու մտավորականների ու կազմակերպությունների ստորագրություններ հավաքագրել: Երկրորդ էս 20 տարվա մեջ չկարողացանք հասկանալ, որ մեր մտավորականությունը իներտ երևույթ է ու մինչև չբզես չի ակտիվանա...
Հերիք ա էլի հույսներս մտավորականության վրա դնենք...

հ.գ. մի հարցը մյուսից կարևոր դասելն ու ասել, եթե ակտիվ ես ինչոր հարցով, բա էս հարցով ինչո՞ւ չես ակտիվ... իմ արև թե տեղավորվում է ուղեղիս մեջ: Ակտիվություն ես ուզո՞ւմ, դու ստեղծի էդ ակտիվությունը: Ուրիշներին մեղադրելը հեշտ ա չէ՞: Ուրիշներին չակտիվության մեջ մեղադրելը *ԱՆՇԱՌ Ա*...

----------

Varzor (03.07.2012), Արէա (27.06.2012)

----------


## Tig

*Հեռուստատեսային թունավորում*
2012-06-27 12:30:21

«Ինձ չի հրապուրում այն փաստը, որ ժամանակակից մարդը գնալով ապրում է ավելի ժամանակակից ինֆորմացիոն հոսքում, որը այնպիսի արագությամբ է իր վրա գալիս, որ նա նույնիսկ չի հասցնում ինչ-որ վերաբերմունք ձեւավորել դրա նկատմամբ»:

Հայաստանյան մեդիաների գլխավոր խնդիրը ծայրահեղ պրովինցիալիզմն է, որը ամեն ալիքով եւ ամեն հաղորդման մեջ շատ վառ արտահայտված է,  ճաշակի բացակայությունը,  այն, թե ինչ տեսք ունեն սերիալները եւ հաղորդավարները, թե ինչպես են հաղորդավարները սեփական ոճը փնտրելու փոխարեն վերցնում ուրիշ երկրների հաղորդումների կլիշեները, այն, որ գրեթե չկան ստեղծագործական հաղորդումները, շատ քիչ են իսկապես պրոֆեսիոնալ հաղորդավարները, լրագրողները:

Սրա պատճառն այն է, որ մենք շատ հեռու ենք եվրոպական մշակույթի կենտրոններից, իրական փառատոնային, ցուցահանդեսային, երաժշտական կյանքից: Այս ամենը կարելի է հաղթահարել կրթության օգնությամբ. ընդ որում՝ կրթություն ասելով ամենեւին նկատի չունեմ նույնպես ոճից զրկված պատկերը, որն ունի ժամանակակից դպրոցը, այլ այլընտրանքային կրթական հոսքը, որոշակի ստեղծագործական էլէմենտի մուտքը դպրոց: Կրթական ճանապարհը գուցե դանդաղ, բայց արմատական տարբերակ է:

Սակայն պետք է ասել, որ ամբողջ աշխարհում հեռուստատեսության վիճակը լավ չէ ճաշակի տեսանկյունից: Ես չեմ կարող ասել, որ որեւէ երկրում հեռուստատեսությունը զբաղվում է բարձր ճաշակ զարգացնելով կամ տարածելով: Բայց գոնե այս կամ այն երկրում գոյություն ունեն ալիքներ, որոնք ճաշակի առումով որոշակի այլընտրանք են տալիս, այդ թվում՝ նաեւ սեփական արտադրության: Եվ այդ բարձրորակ գոնե մեկ ալիքի պակասը շատ է զգացվում:

Բովանդակությունն էլ մեծ մասամբ խղճուկ է: Բայց պետք է նշեմ, որ վերջերս, օրինակ, «Արմնյուզ»-ի մոտ պրոֆեսիոնալիզմի աճ է նկատվում: Գիտեք՝ հաճելի է, երբ հաղորդավարը մտածող մարդ է, նույնիսկ եթե նկատում ես, որ նա որոշակի խնդիր է լուծում, որը նախապես իր առջեւ դրել է, որոշակի քաղաքականություն է վարում եւ այլն, երբ նա մտածող է եւ արժանի զրուցակից ցանկացած մակարդակի հյուրի հետ, դա մեծ բան է: Այդ առումով «Արմնյուզ»-ն ինձ համար վերջին երեք ամսվա ընթացքում ավելի հետաքրքիր է դարձել: «Շողակաթ»-ը մի հաղորդում ունի, որը գեղեցիկ եւ կենդանի հայերենով է, ինչն այսօր շատ դժվար է համատեղել:

Ես չեմ ուզում խոսել հեռուստատեսության դաստիարակչական դերի եւ այլնի մասին, որովհետեւ, ի վերջո, մարդը, երբ գալիս է հեռուստատեսություն աշխատելու, երեւի, մանկավարժի դիպլոմ չի ներկայացնում, որ դաստաիարակությամբ զբաղվի: Բայց էլեմենտար կրթվածության մակարդակ պահանջվում է, երբ մարդը, օրինակ, ֆիլմ է նկարում կամ ցուցադրում ուրիշի նկարած ֆիլմը:

Ինձ համար նույնիսկ էական չէ՝ այսօր մոդայիկ թեմա դարձած սերիալներում սլենգ օգտագործվում է, թե ոչ: Շատերը սերիալները քննադատում են սլենգի օգտագործման համար: Ֆեդերիկո Ֆելինին իր ֆիլմերում սլենգ է օգտագործել, նա իր ֆիլմերը չի նկարել ռենեսանսի դարաշրջանի լեզվով: Ցանկացած գեղարվեստական միջոց կարելի է օգտագործել, եթե այն օգտագործում ես ստեղծագործաբար: Մեր սերիալները ողորմելի են. ողորմելի է դերասանական խաղը, ողորմելի են սյուժեները, ողորմելի տպավորություն են թողնում մեր ռեժիսորները, օպերատորական ապշեցուցիչ հայտնագործությունները նույնպես ողորմելի են:

Այստեղ վտանգն այն չէ, որ բարոյականություն չի քարոզվում եւ այլն, չպիտի ֆիլմը քարոզիչ ֆունկցիա կատարի, դա արվեստի խնդիրը չէ: Այդ սերիալները հիմնված են մարդկանց շատ պարզ, սովորական, ամեն քայլափոխի հանդիպող եւ շատ զզվելի հատկության վրա՝ բամբասանքի: Ո՞րն է նրանց ձգողության ուժը: Պատկերացրեք, որ տանը ժամը 5:30-6:30 կախարդական մի պատուհան է բացվում ամեն օր, դուք նստում եք պատուհանի դիմաց եւ նայում եք, թե ինչ է կատարվում հարեւանի ընտանիքում, մի ժամ անցնում է, այդ պատուհանը փակվում է: Հաջորդ օրը դուք վազում եք նույն տեղը, որ տեսնեք հարեւանի տանը դեպքերն ինչպես են զարգանում: Այնտեղ ցածր մակարդակի կենցաղային խոսակցություններ, կեցնաղային կրքեր են, ոչ մի գեղարվեստական բան չկա, դա է սարսափելի: Այստեղ դու ոչինչ չես գտնում, բայց ինքդ դառնում ես ավելի ողորմելի, քան ֆիլմերն են:

Ինչ վերաբերում է լրատվական հաղորդումներին. չասեմ, որ նրանք ուշանում են, դա էլ հասկանալի է, որովհետեւ հնարավորություններ ու մեծ փող է պետք, դա չէ հարցը: Ես շատ վատ կարծիքի եմ լրատվական հաղորդումների մասին ամբողջ աշխարհում, որովհետեւ հաղորդումները, որոնցում նույն մակարդակի վրա են դրվում աղետները, սպանությունները, լուրջ քաղաքական իրադարձությունները, «աստղերի» ամուսնությունը կամ սիրավեպը, երկրաշարժը, իմ կարծիքով՝ բավական մեծ չարիք են ամբողջ աշխարհում:

Ինձ չի հրապուրում այն փաստը, որ ժամանակակից մարդը գնալով ապրում է ավելի ժամանակակից ինֆորմացիոն հոսքում, որը այնպիսի արագությամբ է իր վրա գալիս, որ նա նույնիսկ չի հասցնում ինչ-որ վերաբերմունք ձեւավորել դրա նկատմամբ: Այդ առումով ես կասեի՝ ինչքան դանդաղ, այնքան լավ. ինչքան մեր լրատվական հաղորդումները հետ են մնում արագությունից, այնքան մեր ժողովուրդը դրանից շահում է:

Շատ կարեւոր է նաեւ, որ հեռուստատեսությունը խնայի երեխաներին: Երբեմն ինձ թվում է, որ այն մարդիկ, ովքեր կազմել են հեռուստատեսային ծրագիրը, կա՛մ երեխա չունեն, կա՛մ իրենք երբեք երեխա չեն եղել, որովհետեւ այն, ինչ իրենք անում են, սարսափելի է երեխաների համար՝ հատկապես հաշվի առնելով այն, որ մեր ժողովուրդը չունի հեռուստացույց անջատելու կուլտուրա: Եվրոպական որեւէ երկրում դուք չեք տեսնի, որ հեռուստացույցը ընտանիքի անդամի պես անընդհատ միացրած լինի: Հայաստանում որ տունը մտնես, հեռուստացույցը անընդհատ միացրած է: Ինչպես կարելի է ունենալ հեռուստացույց նայելու, այնպես էլ կարելի է ունենալ այն անջատելու կուլտուրա:

Անընդհատ հեռուստացույցը միացրած թողնելը նույնն է, թե սեղանի վրա անընդհատ քյաբաբ, վինեգրետ, խաշ, խմորեղեն, թթու, ղափամա, մուրաբա լինի, եւ մարդիկ անընդհատ, նույնիսկ չնկատելով, վերցնեն եւ ուտեն: Արդյունքը հասկանալի է՝ թունավորում: Նույն տիպի թունավորում տեղի է ունենում մեզ հետ:

Արա Աթայան, արվեստի եւ մշակույթի պատմաբան

Աղբյուր՝ zham.am

----------

Varzor (03.07.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Համ մտավորականությունն ա զիբիլ, համ էլ հեռուստատեսությունը: Մտավորականությունը զիբիլ ա, քանի որ հեռուստատեսությանն ա զիբիլ: Հեռուստատեսությունը զիբիլ ա, քանի որ մտավորականությունն ա զիբիլ: Հեռուստատեսությունը ցույց տալու բան չունի, մտավորականությունն էլ ասելու բան չունի: Դրա համար էլ հեռուստասեսությունը զիբիլ մտավորականենրին ա ցույց տալիս, իսկ զիբիլ մտավորականությունը խոսում ա հեռուստատեսությամբ ցուցադրվող զիբիլի մասին: Այ սենց իրար պաս տալով հեռուստատեսության զիբիլը ապահովում ա իրա գոյության իրավունքը, զիբիլ մտավորականությունն էլ՝ իրա գոյության իրավունքը:

----------

Varzor (03.07.2012), Վիշապ (27.06.2012)

----------


## Աննամառիա

ժող մեր հայերը մինչր այսօր սերիալ նկարել չսովորեցին… կամ սերիալը սկզբից է անկապւթյուն կամ էլ կեսից է դառնում անկապություն, կարամ լիքը էդպիսի օրինակ բերեմ՝ «Աննա», «Հանուն սիրո» «Բանակում» «Որբերը»…

----------


## keyboard

Նոր ռադիոյով լսեցի, որ նախագահը հանդիպելու է Վազգեն Մանուկյանի հետ , քննարկելու բաց նամակ ուղղողների անհանգստությունները:
Հ.Գ. Երևի ասելույա "Վազգեն ջան, աչք չի շոյում սերալները, ջնջե'ք: :LOL:

----------

Freeman (12.07.2012), soultaker (27.06.2012), Varzor (03.07.2012), Տրիբուն (27.06.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Համ մտավորականությունն ա զիբիլ


Քանի որ էդ մտավորականների մեջ Սոս Սարգսյանը կա, որը իմ սիրած դերասանը չի, բայց իրա խոսքը միշտ հաճույքով եմ լսում, շնորհակալություն չեմ դնում գրածիդ տակ: Առանց իմ շնորհակալության էլ մի կերպ, գուցե մեծ դժվարությամբ, բայց յոլա կգնաս  :Jpit: 
Չեմ հիշում ում, չեմ հիշում երբ հարցրել են, թե Դուք մտավորակա՞ն եք, ասել ա` Աստված չանի, ես մասնագիտություն ունեմ  :Jpit:  Երբեք չեմ սիրել էդ բառը, էդ խավին պատկանող չգիտես ինչով զբաղվող ու լավ, բա ո՞նց ապրող, ինչո՞վ ապրող մարդկանց, որոնց չգիտես ինչու աշխատող, մասնագիտություն ունեցող մարդիկ պետք ա մեծ հարգանքով, ակնածանքով ու պատկառանքով վերաբերվեն:  
Լավ դերասան Սոս Սարգսյանին ես հարգում եմ, եթերից հնչող իր յուրաքանչյուր խոսքը պայքար ա վատ եթերի դեմ, իրենց ներկայությամբ պետք ա պայքարեն, ու ինքն էլ էդ առումով չնայած տարիքին, վատ առողջությանը կարողացածի չափով ներկա է լինում, շփվում է երիտասարդների, մարդկանց հետ: Իսկ էս տիպի նամակները անլուրջ եմ համարում:

----------

Smokie (27.06.2012), Varzor (03.07.2012)

----------


## Tig

*Հեռուստաեթերի մաքրման պահանջն ու առաջին արդյունքները*

ՀՀ նախագահը պատասխանեց հայկական հեռուստաեթերի որոշ հակասոցիալական երևույթները փոխելու ուղղությամբ մոտ հարյուր մտավորականների ու հասարակական կազմակերպությունների կողմից ուղղած նամակին: Պատասխանում ասվում էր, որ ՀՀ նախագահին կից Հանրային խորհրդի ղեկավար Վազգեն Մանուկյանին հանձնարարվել է քննարկումների միջոցով հասկանալ, թե ինչպե՞ս կարելի է հասնել խնդրի լուծմանը:

Նախագահի պատասխանի վերաբերյալ առաջին արձագանքը խնդրի լուծման վերաբերյալ նրա վճռականության վերաբերյալ թերահավատությունն էր, որովհետև Հանրային խորհուրդը Հայաստանում դեռևս կայացած ինստիտուտ չէ, և շատ հավանական է, որ այլ թեմաների նման, այս թեման էլ քննարկումների արդյունքում ուղղակի «կթաղվի»:

Սակայն եթե նայենք այլ տեսանկյունից, ապա հարց է առաջանում. ուրիշ ի՞նչ ֆորմատով կարելի է լուծել հանրային լայն շերտերին անհանգստացնող այդ նուրբ խնդիրը, եթե ոչ Հանրային խորհրդի միջոցով: Չէ՞ որ Հանրային խորհրդում է հավաքված հասարակության մշակույթի, գիտության, հասարակական ոլորտի ակտիվի ծանրակշիռ մասը, ում կարծիքն արտացոլում է հասարակության մեծ մասի վերաբերմունքը հեռուստատեսությանը: Այսպիսով՝ նախագահի պատասխանի վերաբերյալ երկրորդ ռեակցիան ավելի դրական էր: Լավ է, որ կա առաջին քայլը, այսինքն՝ կա խնդրի կարևորության մասին գիտակցություն, իսկ մնացածը կախված է հասարակական ակտիվի ու նախագահի հետևողականությունից:

Բացի վերոնշյալից, հայկական հեռուստատեսության հակասոցիալական, հակապետական գործունեության կասեցմանն ուղղված քայլերի արդյունքում հանդիպեցինք մի շարք երևույթների, որոնց մասին եւս արժե խոսել:

Առաջին աչքի ընկնող երևույթն այն է, որ հայկական հեռուսատեսության քաղաքականությունից դժգոհ է հասարակության ինտելեկտուալ զանգվածի գերազանց մեծամասնությունը: Երբ հեռուստաեթերի վերաբերյալ նախագահին ուղղված նամակը ցուցադրում էինք հասարակությունում սոցիալական ստատուս ունեցող տարբեր մարդկանց ու կազմակերպությունների, չեղավ մեկը, ով կասեր, թե դժգոհ չէ հեռուստաընկերությունների բովանդակային քաղաքականությունից: Կային մարդիկ, ովքեր չցանկացան միանալ նամակին գործի բերումով կամ անձնավորված խնդիրների պատճառով, սակայն հայկական հեռուստատեսությունից դժգոհ էին բոլորը:

Արդյունքում կարող ենք ենթադրել, որ հեռուստատեսության հակասոցիալական ծրագրերը բարձր վարկանիշ ունեն հասարակության չկրթված, ոչ ինտելեկտուալ զանգվածի հաշվին, որոնց թիվն ավելի մեծ է, քան ինտելեկտուալ զանգվածինը: Այստեղից հարց է առաջանում՝ ինչո՞ւ պետք է հեռուստատեսության մշակութային ու սոցիալական քաղաքականությունը ենթարկվի չկրթված մեծամասնության պահանջներին միայն այն պատճառով, որ դա ձեռնատու է գովազդատուներին ու խոշոր բիզնեսին. իսկ բիզնեսին հետաքրքրում է միայն լսարանի քանակն ու իր ապրանքի վաճառքը:

Հեռուստատեսային գովազդների միջոցով խոշոր բիզնեսների դիկտատուրայի հարցը հասարակության սոցիալ-մշակութային կյանքի վրա խնդիր է ողջ աշխարհում, սակայն աշխարհի զարգացած հատվածում, ի տարբերություն մեզ, լուծումներ գտել են:

Երկրորդ երևույթը, որի վրա կցանկանայի ուշադրություն դարձնել, ի հայտ եկավ հեռուստաարտադրանքի վերաբերյալ նախագահին ուղղված բաց նամակի հրապարակումից հետո: Երբ նամակը տարածվեց գրեթե բոլոր լրատվամիջոցներով, հանրության արձագանքը, որը հիմնականում արտահայտվում էր սոցիալական ցանցերում նամակի տակ արվող մեկնաբանությունների տեսքով, բաժանվեց երկու մասի: Մեծ մասը խրախուսում էր հեռուստաեթերի մաքրմանն ուղղված կոչը, իսկ ավելի փոքր հատվածն ընդհանուր առմամբ համաձայն լինելով բարձրացված խնդիրների հետ, դեմ էին որոշակի դրույթներին: Այս երկրորդ խմբի մարդկանց պայմանականորեն կանվանեմ «հոռետեսներ», որովհետև նրանց մեծ մասը զբաղված էին միայն բարձրացված խնդիրը վարկաբեկող փաստերի փնտրտուքով:

Հայկական հեռուստաեթերի մաքրմանն ուղղված խնդրի բարձրացմանն ուղղված «հոռետեսների» հիմնական մեղադրանքն այն էր, որ երկրում կան շատ այլ խնդիրներ՝ ինչո՞ւ չեք խոսում այլ խնդիրներից և բարձրացնում եք հատկապես հեռուստաեթերի թեման: Մեզ առաջարկում էին զբաղվել, ասենք, օլիգարխներից մեկի կողմից սպաներին ծեծելու, սոցիալական խնդիրների, արտագաղթի և այլ թեմաներով: Հետաքրքական է, որ «հոռետեսները» նման կերպով են արձագանքում ցանկացած խնդրի բարձրացման դեպքում: Արդեն «բարի» ավանդույթ է դարձել. ինչ խնդրի մասին ուզում ես խոսի, կգտնվեն մարդիկ, ովքեր կմեղադրեն, թե ինչո՞ւ այլ խնդիրները թողած հենց դրանով ես զբաղվում, իսկ «այլ խնդիրն» ընտրվում էր ըստ իրենց սուբկեկտիվ վերաբերմունքի: Միևնույն ժամանակ այդ «հոռետեսները» որևէ հարցի լուծման ուղղությամբ որևէ քայլի չեն դիմում, բացի սոցիալական ցանցերում ու բլոգերում տարբեր մարդկանց ու երևույթների թեմայով մուննաթ գալուց: Մի խնդրի «թաղումը» այլ խնդիրների բարձրացման միջոցով մանիպուլացիայի վերաբերյալ դասագրքերի տարրական օրինակներից է, որը կոչվում է «թրոլինգ»:

Կա «հոռետեսների» մեկ այլ խումբ, որոնք հասարակությունում ունեն շատ ավելի բարձր ստատուս, քան ազատ ժամանակ սոցիալական ցանցերում մուննաթ եկողները: Այս երկրորդ տեսակի «հոռետեսեների» մեջ կան թերթերի խմբագիրներ, հրապարակախոսներ, բանաստեղծներ, լրագրողներ և այլն, որոնք ընդհանուր առմամբ հիմնվելով անտրամաբանական, զգացմունքային փաստարկների վրա, ամեն ինչ անում են, որպեսզի վարկաբեկեն հասարակության կողմից բարձրացված ցանկացած խնդիր, բացի այն թեմաներից, որոնց նկատմամբ հետաքրքրություն ունեն անձամբ իրենք կամ իրենց տերերը: Այս երկրորդ խմբի «հոռետեսները» հաղորդումներ են պատրաստում, հանդես են գալիս խմբագրականներով ու հոդվածներով, որտեղ ամեն ինչ անում են, հասարակության կողմից բարձրացված խնդիրն ու խնդիրը բարձրացողներին վարկաբեկելու համար: Միևնույն ժամանակ նրանք հանդես են գալիս հանրության խնդիրներով անհանգստացած մարդկանց դիմակներով:

Հեռուստաընկերությունների հակասոցիալական քաղաքականությանն ուղղված քննադատությունների մեկ այլ խմբի մեղադրանքն այն էր, թե ինչո՞ւ եք դիմել հատկապես նախագահին: Չեմ կարծում, որ այս թեման բարձրացողների մեծ մասը նույնպես այս հարցում անշահախնդիր էին, որովհետև նամակում օրենսդրական փոփոխությունների առաջարկ կար, իսկ ո՞ւմ կարելի էր դիմել օրենսդրական փոփոխությունների թեմայով, եթե ոչ Ազգային ժողովում ամենամեծ թվով պատգամավորներ ունեցող կուսակցության ղեկավարին: Բացի այդ, հանրապետության ղեկավարը հեռուստատեսության որակական փոփոխությունների հորդորով մի քանի անգամ հանդես է եկել, ինչը նշանակում է, որ նա «թեմայի մեջ է»:

Ամփոփելով հայկական հեռուստատընկերությունների որոշ մասի հակապետական քաղաքականության դեմ պայքարի առաջին փուլը, կարող ենք եզրակացնել, որ երկրում առկա է անառողջ ու իռացիոնալ դիսկուրս ոլորտ, որը տեղեկատվական դաշտում արգելում է խնդիրների լուծմանն ուղղված գրեթե ցանկացած գործընթաց: Հոսով ենք, որ հեռուստաեթերի «մաքրումը», որի առաջին հաջող քայլը նախագահի արձագանքն էր, կօգնի նաև առողջացնել հասարակական դիսկուրսի ոլորտը:

Վահրամ ՄԻՐԱՔՅԱՆ

----------

Varzor (03.07.2012), Ֆոտոն (28.06.2012)

----------


## Tig

*«Հանցագործություն կատարածների 70 տոկոսը մեթոդները վերցրել են հեռուստատեսությունից»*

Գայանե ԼԱԼԱՅԱՆ | Հունիս 28, 2012
Հարցազրույց ԵՊՀ հայագիտական հետազոտությունների ինստիտուտի գիտաշխատող, «Հեռուստաեթերի մաքրման պահանջ» հասարակական նախաձեռնության անդամ Վահրամ Միրաքյանի հետ

- Ձեր կարծիքով` հեռուստացույցն անհրաժե՞շտ է մարդկանց:

- Հեռուստացույցի պարունակությունն է այն անհրաժեշտ կամ ոչ անհրաժեշտ դարձնում: Եթե նայենք մեր տեղական հեռուստատեսության բովանդակությանը, ինձ թվում է` պետք չէ: Երեւի լրատվական գործառույթները կարելի է նորմալ համարել, մի քանի բացառությունից այն կողմ` պետք չէ: Մեր հեռուստաընկերությունները զվարճանքի գործառույթ են իրականացնում, իսկ զվարճանքն էլ քայքայիչ է, հակամշակութային ու հակասոցիալական: Առաջին հայացքից թվում է` զվարճանքը քարոզչություն չէ, հումոր է, բայց հումորը քարոզչության ամենալավ միջոցն է: Այն հիմքեր է ստեղծում ինքնության ձեւավորման համար: Այդ առումով շատ լուրջ պետք է վերաբերվել դրան: Իսկ շոու-բիզնեսային զվարճանքը քայքայիչ ու կործանիչ է հասարակության համար`՝ արժեքների տեսանկյունից: Զվարճանքն ազդում է բնազդների վրա, իսկ դրանով շատ հեշտ է կախվածության մեջ գցել:

- Իսկ ինչո՞ւ հեռուստասերիալները թիրախ դարձան:

- Հոգեւորականներից մինչեւ մտավորականներ` անընդհատ բողոքում էին: Իսկ հեռուստաընկերություններն իրենց թեզերն ունեն, թե` ինչ հասարակությունը պահանջում է, այն էլ տալիս ենք, անվտանգ է, ամեն ինչ գալիս է մարդուց... Այսինքն` հանցագործը ծնվում է հանցագործ, մենք որեւէ դեր չունենք: Փորձեցի հասկանալ` թեմայի վերաբերյալ ի՞նչ կա գիտական ոլորտում: Ուսումնասիրեցի արտասահմանյան փորձը եւ պարզեցի, որ այնտեղ բոլոր թեմաները վաղուց ուսումնասիրվել են: Տեղայնացնելով` շատ հետաքրքիր բաներ պարզեցի նաեւ մեզ մոտ: Սկզբում սերիալներն ուսումնասիրելու խնդիր չունեի: Փորձեցի պարզել, թե որն է ամենաբարձր վարկանիշ ունեցող հեռուստաարտադրանքը: Հեռուստաընկերությունների վարկանիշները չափող «Տելեմեդիակոնտրոլ» կազմակերպությունից իմացա, որ առաջին երեք տեղերում հեռուստասերիալներն են: Մեկ ամսվա ընթացքում որակական հետազոտություն իրականացրի, դիտեցի բոլոր սերիալները, առանձնացրի դրվագները` մի քանի բաժանումներով, օրինակ՝ ագրեսիա արական-իգական, արական-արական սեռերի միջեւ, վերբալ, ֆիզիկական ագրեսիա, դրական զգացմունքային ազդեցություն, եւ այլն: Վերջում շատ հետաքրքիր գրաֆիկ ստացա: Ինչպես կարելի էր կանխատեսել, առանձին հեռուստաընկերությունների արտադրանքի մեծ մասն ագրեսիա էր պարունակում: Միջազգային գիտական կառույցների կողմից ուսումնասիրվել եւ ընդունվել է, որ եթերում ագրեսիայի այդպիսի առատությունը նպաստում է, որպեսզի անձը սովորի ագրեսիայի նոր մեթոդներ: Ցուցադրվող ագրեսիան ստիպում է վերանայել նախկինում կիրառվող ինքնասահմանափակումները: Անձը մտածում է` եթե իրենց կարելի է, ինձ ինչո՞ւ չի կարելի: Մշտապես ագրեսիվ տեսարաններ տեսնելը զգայական բթացում է առաջացնում, փոխում է իրականության ընկալման անհատական զգայունակությունը: Իրականությունն արդեն ագրեսիվ է ընկալվում. եթե փողոցում պատահական ոտքը տրորում են, արդեն ընկալվում է` որպես ագեսիայի դրսեւորում: Նման փորձեր արվել են: Մեր միջավայրում լարվածություն կա, ընկալումն ագրեսիվ է, ինչը շատ խնդիրների պատճառ է, օրինակ` արտագաղթի: Ապահովված մարդիկ թողնում-գնում են` ասելով, որ ապրելու համար այստեղ հաճելի չէ, հարմար չէ: Հայկական արտադրության սերիալների երկարաժամկետ ազդեցությունն այն է, որ փոխվում է սոցիալական շփման մշակույթը: Այն հիմնվում է ագրեսիայի վրա: Նորմալ է ընկալվում, երբ միջանձնային շփումներն ագրեսիվ բառապաշարով ու ժեստերով են: Դա արդեն կոնֆլիկտի առաջացման, նյարդային լարվածության եւ դրանից ելնող շատ այլ խնդիրների աղբյուր է:

- Մինչ այդ կային նաեւ արտասահմանյան մարտաֆիլմերը: Դրանք չէի՞ն ազդում:

- Հայկական սերիալներն այժմ բավականին մեծ ժամաքանակ են կազմում: Իհարկե, Խորհրդային Միության փլուզումից հետո հայտնվեցին մարտաֆիլմերը, որոնք իրենց դերն ունեցան, բայց հետո ավելի վատացավ վիճակը, երբ հայտնվեցին հայկական արտադրության ագրեսիվ ֆիլմերը: Ագրեսիայի կրկնօրինակումը մի քանի անգամ ավելի արդյունավետ է լինում, եթե լսարանն իրեն նույնականացնում է ներկայացվող օբյեկտի հետ: Երբ դերասաններն ամերիկացի, ֆրանսիացի կամ գերմանացի են, մեր լսարանն իրեն չի նույնականացնում նրանց հետ, եւ ավելի քիչ են կրկնօրինակման արժանանում, քան մեր դերասանները, ովքեր հայկական սոցիալական միջավայրից են, խոսում են հայերեն, հագնվում են` ինչպես մենք բոլորս:

- Իսկ դրսում ինչպե՞ս են լուծում խնդիրը:

- Միջազգային փորձը ցույց է տալիս, որ նմանատիպ հեռուստաարտադրանքի համար կա որոշակի չափաբաժին, եւ հեռարձակվում է որոշակի ժամերի: Ովքեր ուզում են դիտել, կարող են վճարել ու դիտել վճարովի ալիքներով: Բայց հասարակությանը հասանելի ալիքներում նման բան չկա: Հաստատ երեխան պատահաբար չի նայի: Երեխան ամենախոցելի խումբն է, որ դեռ չի ձեւավորվել, եւ նրանց համար շատ վտանգավոր է, որովհետեւ ավելի շուտ են ենթարկվում ազդեցությանը:

- Իսկ ո՞րն է ագրեսիայի ազդեցության ցուցիչը:

- Ազգային վիճակագրական ծառայության տվյալների համադրմամբ տեսնում ենք, որ հայկական արտադրության սերիալների հեռարձակման հետ հանցագործությունների թիվն ավելացել է` սկսած բռնաբարություններից մինչեւ սպանություններ: Ես չեմ հավակնի եզրակացնել, որ դա անմիջապես սերիալների ազդեցությամբ է եղել, հնարավոր են նաեւ տնտեսական եւ այլ խնդիրներ: Միջազգային հետազոտությունները ցույց են տվել, որ հանցագործություն կատարածների 70 տոկոսը մեթոդները վերցրել են հեռուստատեսությունից: Միջազգային փորձը ցույց է տալիս, որ հեռուստատեսության ագրեսիան իրական ազդեցություն է ունենում հանցագործությունների վրա: Օրինակ` ԱՄՆ-ի այն շրջանում, որտեղ տարածվում էր «Փլեյբոյ» ամսագիրը, ավելանում էր բռնաբարությունների թիվը: Այսինքն` կապ կա այդ ամենի մեջ:

- Բայց չէ՞ որ սերիալներն արտադրվում են կոմերցիոն նպատակներով:

- Ամբողջ խնդիրն այն է, որ մենք համապատասխան օրենսդրական դաշտ, վարչական օրենսգրքում դրույթներ չունենք: Կոմերցիոն հեռուստաալիքների ախորժակը զսպելու համար` այլ երկրներում որոշակի լծակներ են կիրառվում: Օրինակ` Շվեդիայում ամբողջ երկրի տարածքով հեռարձակվող 4 հեռուստաընկերություն կա: Նրանցից 3-ը հանրային են, իսկ կոմերցիոնը, որտեղ գովազդ թույլատրվում է, բովանդակության առումով ենթարկվում է նույն օրենքներին, ինչ հանրայինը: Հանրային հեռուստաընկերությունները ստեղծվել են կոմերցիոն ալիքների կործանիչ ազդեցությունը զսպելու համար: Այդ իմաստով` մեր հանրային հեռուստաընկերությունն անհեթեթություն է, շարքային կոմերցիոն հեռուստաընկերությունը` ուղղակի լրացուցիչ առավելությամբ, որովհետեւ պետական ֆինանսավորում ունի: Հանրային հեռուստաընկերությունում կոմերցիա՞. ամբողջ աշխարհում չկա նման բան: Պայքարի ուղղություններից մեկն էլ այն է, որ հանրային հեռուստաընկերություններ ստեղծվեն, որոնք այլընտրանք կլինեն կոմերցիոն ալիքներին: Այսօրվա հայկական հեռուստատեսությունը մտավորականի համար հաղորդում չունի: Միայն անգրագետ զանգվածների համար չե՞ն աշխատելու: Հետո՞ ինչ, որ նրանք շատ են երկրում:

- Հեռուստաալիքների թվայնացման հետ հույսեր կապո՞ւմ եք:

- Թվայնացման արդյունքում նույն աղբն ընդամենը մի քանի անգամ կավելանա: Հույսն այն է, որ հնարավոր լինի մասնագիտական դաշտ ապահովել: Այժմյան մասնագետները սրանից ավելի չեն կարող տալ. իրենց մտավոր, ինտելեկտուալ, բարոյական կարողություններն այդքան են: Նրանք ուղղակի պետք է փոխվեն: Դրա համար Արցախի մասին ֆիլմն էլ է սերիալ դառնում: Սերիալներին դեմ չեմ: Դեմ եմ բովանդակությանը, ուղերձներին, որ փոխանցում են:

- Հեռուստացույցն ինչո՞վ կփոխարինեք:

- Արդեն փոխարինել եմ, գրքերով:

Հ.Գ. Երեկ ՀՀ նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանն արձագանքել է «Հեռուստաեթերի մաքրման պահանջ» նախաձեռնող խմբի, մի քանի տասնյակ կազմակերպությունների եւ մտավորականների` իրեն ուղղված բաց նամակին: ՀՀ նախագահի խոսնակ Արմեն Արզումանյանը երեկ tert.am-ին ասել է, թե Սերժ Սարգսյանը Հանրային խորհրդին առաջարկել է քննարկումներ սկսել Հանրային եւ մասնավոր հեռուստաընկերությունների եթերային քաղաքականության առանձին ուղղությունների վերաբերյալ: «Ոլորտի բարեփոխումների առաջարկներ ձեւավորելու եւ այդ գործընթացին հնարավորին լայն մասնակցություն ապահովելու նպատակով Հանրային խորհուրդն առաջիկայում մի շարք հանդիպումներ կկազմակերպի Հեռուստատեսության եւ ռադիոյի ազգային հանձնաժողովի, հեռուստաընկերությունների ղեկավարների, խնդրով զբաղվող հասարակական կազմակերպությունների եւ մտավորականների մասնակցությամբ»,- ասել է Ա. Արզումանյանը:

Աղբյուր՝ 168.am

----------

Valentina (30.06.2012), Varzor (03.07.2012), Արէա (30.06.2012)

----------


## Tig



----------

Varzor (08.07.2012)

----------


## Tig

«Խնդրում ենք հետամուտ լինել հայկական հեռուստաեթերի կարգավորման գործին»

Հունիսի 26-ին մի շարք կազմակերպություններ և մտավորականներ դիմել են ՀՀ Նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանին՝ խնդրելով հետամուտ լինել հայկական հեռուստաեթերի կարգավորման գործին: Մտավորականների այս նամակը դարձել է վերջին օրերի ամենաքննարկելի թեմաներից մեկը: Քանի որ ՀՀ Նախագահին ուղղված հեռուստաեթերի մաքրման պահանջով նամակի տարածումից հետո բազմաթիվ կազմակերպություններ ու անհատներ ցանկություն են հայտնել միանալ նամակին' Times.am գործակալությունը նախաձեռնության հեղինակների խնդրանքով կրկին հրապարակում է նամակի տեքստը, որպեսզի խնդրով անհանգստացած անհատներն ու կազմակերպությունները նույնպես կարողանան միանալ այս նախաձեռնությանը՝ ավելացնելով իրենց անունը նյութի ներքևի հատվածում տեղադրված մեկնաբանությունների դաշտում:

http://times.am/?l=am&p=9585

----------


## Տրիբուն

> «Խնդրում ենք հետամուտ լինել հայկական հեռուստաեթերի կարգավորման գործին»
> 
> Հունիսի 26-ին մի շարք կազմակերպություններ և մտավորականներ դիմել են ՀՀ Նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանին՝ խնդրելով հետամուտ լինել հայկական հեռուստաեթերի կարգավորման գործին: Մտավորականների այս նամակը դարձել է վերջին օրերի ամենաքննարկելի թեմաներից մեկը: Քանի որ ՀՀ Նախագահին ուղղված հեռուստաեթերի մաքրման պահանջով նամակի տարածումից հետո բազմաթիվ կազմակերպություններ ու անհատներ ցանկություն են հայտնել միանալ նամակին' Times.am գործակալությունը նախաձեռնության հեղինակների խնդրանքով կրկին հրապարակում է նամակի տեքստը, որպեսզի խնդրով անհանգստացած անհատներն ու կազմակերպությունները նույնպես կարողանան միանալ այս նախաձեռնությանը՝ ավելացնելով իրենց անունը նյութի ներքևի հատվածում տեղադրված մեկնաբանությունների դաշտում:
> 
> http://times.am/?l=am&p=9585


Բարի թագավորը հեսա կփրկի մեզ անօրակ հեռուստաեթերից, օլիգարխներից, ախռաննիկներից, թուրքերից, ու մնացած վատ վատ բաներից: Սրանք անկախ իրանցից զբաղված են Սերժին սրբացնելով: Մնում ա թուրքմենբաշի հռչակենք Սերժին, որը մեր բոլոր հարեցրը կլուծի - մենակ պետք ա իրան դիմել, նամակով, ելույթով, աղոթքով, երդումով .... մտավոռականներ են սրանք, իսկական:

----------

Quyr Qery (07.07.2012), REAL_ist (07.07.2012), Varzor (08.07.2012), Հայկօ (07.07.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող հեռուստատեսությունը մեղավոր չի… մեղավորը մենք ենք… նայեք սփյուռքին… ընդեղ էլ հո ալտերնատիվներ կա՞ն, բայց չէէէէէէէէ, մենք պտի մեր սերիալները առավոտից իրիգուն նայենք հետո էլ լատինամերիկյանները, հետո էլ էքսFuckտոր, հետո սոիւպերստար, հետո էլի սերիալ, արմենչիկ, տատա, թաթուլ, հարութ փամբուկչյան… հետո էլ կլասը մի քիչ կբարձրացնենք Մեսչյանի բազմախորհուրդ ու մեծածավալ երգերը կլսենք կուլտուռական երևալու համար… 

վերջում էլ տելեվիզորին կմեղադրենք…

----------

Arpine (08.07.2012), CactuSoul (02.08.2012), Quyr Qery (07.07.2012), Varzor (08.07.2012), Արէա (07.07.2012), հովարս (09.07.2012), Տրիբուն (12.07.2012)

----------


## Tig

*Ինչո՞ւ է Միհրան Ծառուկյանը հրապարակային վիրավորել մարդկանց*
2012-03-02 13:07:13

"ԱՎԵԼԻ ԼԱՎ Է ԿՈՒՅՐ ԱՉՈՔ, ՔԱՆ ՄՏՈՔ". նման կերպ է վենագրել "Ես" երիտասարդական ամսագրի գլխավոր խմբագիր Անի Քոչարն իր բլոգի նյութերից մեկը, որով անդրադառնում է շատ կարեւոր մի խնդրի, որն առկա է ոչ միայն Միհրան Ծառուկյանի մոտ, այլեւ հայ հասարակության ներկայացուցիչների մեծ մասի. մենք չենք ընկալում հաշմանդամություն ունեցող անձին` որպես մեզ հավասարի...ինչ խոսք, դա ավելի շուտ մտածողության բացակայության մասին է խոսում: Զարգացած եւ իրեն գիտակից համարող մարդը հաշմանդամին չի դատի իր ֆիզիկական կարողություններով եւ ունակությամբ: Մեկ օրինակ բերենք եւ ներկայացնենք Անի Քոչարի անդրադարձը. եվրոպական գրեթե բոլոր երկրներում ստեղծված են հատուկ պայմաններ հենց հաշմանդամ անձանց համար. օրինակ` Գերմանիայում վերելակներից օգտվողների զգալի մասը հենց հաշմանդամ մարդիկ ու մեծահասակներն են, իսկ ֆիզիկական խնդիր չունեցողներն ու երիտասարդները նախընտրում են աստիճաններով բարձրանալ: Հայաստանում հակառակն է. բոլոր պայմանները հարմարեցված են միայն երիտասարդների եւ առողջ մարդկանց համար. այսինքն հարմարեցված չեն:

"- Ես հո հաշմանդամ չեմ, որ չկարողանամ աշխատել, ընտանիքս պահել…
 Նման բարբաջանքներ էին հնչում "Դժվար ապրուստ" սերիալում Միհրան Ծառուկյանի դերակատար Գոռի շուրթերից: Առավել անհեթեթ բան դժվար է լսել. և սա ասվում է եթերով, այն էլ ամենադիտվող հեռուստաալիքով, այն էլ փրայմ թայմին: Խտրականության դրսևորումը դեռ մի կողմ, բա հրապարակային վիրավորանքը, որ հնչեց մեր երկրում ապրող հազարավոր հաշմանդամ մարդկանց հասցեին: Ինչ է, եթե մարդ հաշմանդամություն ունի, նշանակում է` չի կարող աշխատել ու իր ընտանիքը պահել: Սա անտեղյակության արդյունք է, կասեն ոմանք, սակայն իրազեկ չլինելը դեռևս իրավունք չի տալիս նման հիմարություններ դուրս տալու: Առանց այն էլ մեր հասարակությունն այնքան նախապաշարումներ ունի այդ մարդկանց նկատմամբ և այնքան կարծրատիպեր կան, և փոխարենը այդ ստերեոտիպերը փոխելու, եթերով քարոզելու, որ նրանք էլ լիարժեք մարդիկ են և կարող են ոչ պակաս դրսևորվել, հաճախ արտահայտություններ են թույլ տալիս, որ էլ ավելի են ամրապնդում սխալ պատկերացումները հաշմանդամություն ունեցող մարդկանց մասին:

Մայրս դիտում է այդ անիմաստ սերիալը, և ամեն օր ինձ նույն ժամին հոգեխանգարմունքի մեջ գցում, բայց էլ ավելի մեծ էր զայրույթս, երբ Միհրանի շուրթերից լսեցի այդ նախադասությունը: Վերջինս դրա լրջության գիտակցումն էլ հավանաբար չունի, և պատկերացնել անգամ չի կարող, թե որքան մարդկանց այդ մի նախադասությամբ հրապարակավ վիրավորեցին, ստորացրեցին իրենց շրջապատի մոտ, իրենց ընտանիքի անդամների ներկայությամբ, իրենց զավակների աչքերում…Ով, ով, բայց ես առավել քան լավ հասկանում եմ, որ դերասանն այստեղ կապ չունի, սցենարով ինչ տրված է, այն էլ ասում է, բայց եթե դերասանն էլ քիչ թե շատ բարեկիրթ և խելամիտ մարդ լիներ, դժվար թե ասեր այդ ամենը, այլ սցենարիստին կամ ով որ գրել էր այդ հանճարեղ խոսքերը կառաջարկեր վերանայել, քանի որ մեր երկրում ապրում և գործում են հաշմանդամություն ունեցող շատ մարդիկ, ովքեր և աշխատում են, և ընտանիք են պահում և դեռ ավելին:Ասածներս հիմնավորելու համար հաջորդիվ կզետեղեմ մի նյութ, որից ինքներդ կհամոզվեք ասածիս ճշմարտացիության մեջ:Իսկ իմ ամուսնու մասին, պարզապես կլռեմ, իմացողը գիտի, թե նա ինչով է զբաղվում և ինչ պատասխանատու պաշտոններ ունի, չնայած որ տեղաշարժվում է անվասայլակով: Որպեսզի տուրք չտամ զայրույթիս և այդ "սերիալային զանգվածի" մասին չասեմ այն ամենն, ինչ մտածում եմ դրանց նմանների մասին, ավելի լավ է եզրափակեմ հետևյալով ԱՎԵԼԻ ԼԱՎ Է ԿՈՒՅՐ ԱՉՈՔ, ՔԱՆ ՄՏՈՔ…

Հ.Գ. Պարզապես մեկ պարզ ճշմարտություն, որևէ մեկն ապահովագրված չէ հաշմանդամությունից, և խոսելուց առաջ մի պահ մտածեք, բավ է պարապուրդի մատնեք ուղեղներդ…":

Աղբյուր՝ zham.am

----------

Varzor (09.07.2012), Արէա (09.07.2012), հովարս (09.07.2012)

----------


## Freeman

Ժող, էն Շանթի կռուտիտը էս նամակին է՞ր վերաբերվում, որ ասում էին «Որոգայթն» ու «Բանակումը» սերունդների մեջ ռազմահայրենասիրական արժեքներ են կերտում ու ստեղծված են պատմական հիմքերի վրա  :LOL:  Հայկականներից մենակ մեկ-մեկ էդ ալիքն էի նայում, աչքիցս ընկավ:

Բա որ Դանիելյանն ասում էր, որ էդ նամակը գրել են մի կթվոր, մի մտավորական, մի եսիմինչ: Էլ չի ֆայմում, որ իրա աշխատանքը հենց էդ մի մտավորականի, կթվորուհու ու եսմինչի ժամանցն ապահովելն ա, ոչ թե օդից փող աշխատելը… Մի խոսքով ինքն էլ աչքիցս ընկավ, ահագին բարձր կարծիք ունեի:

----------

Arpine (12.07.2012), Tig (12.07.2012), Varzor (12.07.2012)

----------


## Ruby Rue

Թե տարիներ առաջ կարելի էր հանգիստ սրտով բողոքել , որ այլընտրանքային հաղորդումներ չկան հեռուստաեթեթրում , հիմա էլ հո ինտերնետ ասվածը գոյություն ունի… Ուղղակի մեր ազգի մեծամասնության արյան մեջ են հոսում էդ սերիալները… բրազիլիկան-արգենտինականից պրծան, հիմա էլ հայկականները, մոտ մի հարյուր անգամ ավելի անորակ ու ախմախ…
Ճիշտ է, մեղավորների ցանկը էդ սերիալ նկարողներն ու ցույց տվողներն են գլխավորում, բայց ինչի պահանջարկ կա դրա առաջարկն էլ անում են...
Մեղքը երեխեքն են, որոնց դեռ չձևավորված ուղեղը միանգամից ֆորմատ ա արվում ու ամեն տեսակ զիբիլով լցվում:
Կուզեի գոնե մանկապատանեկան հետաքրքիր հաղորդումներ, ֆիլմեր ու մուլտիկներ անելու վրա շեշտը դնեին

----------

Smokie (12.07.2012), Tig (12.07.2012), Varzor (12.07.2012)

----------


## Varzor

Դե ինչ անենք: 90-ականներին նավթավառի ու վառարանի ծխի հետ, հովհարային հոգեբանությամբ, թոքերներս ենք քաշել էդ անտեր սերիալները` դրանցով էինք աշխարհը "բացահայտում": Դրա համար էլ էս վիճակին ենք:

----------

Նարե91 (13.07.2012)

----------


## Tig

> Ժող, էն Շանթի կռուտիտը էս նամակին է՞ր վերաբերվում, որ ասում էին «Որոգայթն» ու «Բանակումը» սերունդների մեջ ռազմահայրենասիրական արժեքներ են կերտում ու ստեղծված են պատմական հիմքերի վրա  Հայկականներից մենակ մեկ-մեկ էդ ալիքն էի նայում, աչքիցս ընկավ:
> 
> Բա որ Դանիելյանն ասում էր, որ էդ նամակը գրել են մի կթվոր, մի մտավորական, մի եսիմինչ: Էլ չի ֆայմում, որ իրա աշխատանքը հենց էդ մի մտավորականի, կթվորուհու ու եսմինչի ժամանցն ապահովելն ա, ոչ թե օդից փող աշխատելը… Մի խոսքով ինքն էլ աչքիցս ընկավ, ահագին բարձր կարծիք ունեի:


Հա, հա հենց էս նամակի մասին էր խոսքը:
Հիմա չգիտեմ, ես կթվորն եմ, թե եսիմինչը... :Think: 
դանիելյանը վաղուց ա սպառել իրեն... արդեն դեգրադացման վերջին ստադիային է հասնում... :Bad:

----------

Freeman (18.07.2012)

----------


## Tig

> Թե տարիներ առաջ կարելի էր հանգիստ սրտով բողոքել , որ այլընտրանքային հաղորդումներ չկան հեռուստաեթեթրում , հիմա էլ հո ինտերնետ ասվածը գոյություն ունի… Ուղղակի մեր ազգի մեծամասնության արյան մեջ են հոսում էդ սերիալները… բրազիլիկան-արգենտինականից պրծան, հիմա էլ հայկականները, մոտ մի հարյուր անգամ ավելի անորակ ու ախմախ…
> Ճիշտ է, մեղավորների ցանկը էդ սերիալ նկարողներն ու ցույց տվողներն են գլխավորում, բայց ինչի պահանջարկ կա դրա առաջարկն էլ անում են...
> Մեղքը երեխեքն են, որոնց դեռ չձևավորված ուղեղը միանգամից ֆորմատ ա արվում ու ամեն տեսակ զիբիլով լցվում:
> Կուզեի գոնե մանկապատանեկան հետաքրքիր հաղորդումներ, ֆիլմեր ու մուլտիկներ անելու վրա շեշտը դնեին


Հետևողական որ լինենք, քո ասած եթերն էլ կունենանք... շուտով...  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> Հա, հա հենց էս նամակի մասին էր խոսքը:
> Հիմա չգիտեմ, ես կթվորն եմ, թե եսիմինչը...
> դանիելյանը վաղուց ա սպառել իրեն... արդեն դեգրադացման վերջին ստադիային է հասնում...


Դեգրադացիան գրական բառա, իրան չի սազում  :Jpit: 
Բայց փաստացի իրքը դրանով ցույց տվեց իր դատարկությունն ու փուչիկությունը: Ասենք թե հենց կթվոր էլ գրելա, իչա ինքը կթվորից լավնա? ավելի օգտակարա? թե կթվորը իրավունք չունի սեփական կարծիք ու պահանջներ ունենալու? Չէ, մենք լրիվ վերադառնում ենք ճորտատիրա-ստրկատիրական կարգերին:

----------

Freeman (18.07.2012), Smokie (13.07.2012), Tig (13.07.2012)

----------


## Tig

Ընտիր հոդված է:

*Тормоза для ТВ: штрафные или моральные?* 

Աղբյուր՝ yerkramas.org

հ.գ. մի հատված եմ ուզում մեջբերել՝
"Для реального очищения эфира необходимы законодательные изменения. Это однозначно. Налицо общественный заказ. И если мы не хотим поверхностного, формального “решения” вопроса, которое позволит лишь “замолчать” проблему еще на пару лет – до очередного витка усугубления ситуации, до новой волны общественного возмущения, – то ее следует решать кардинально, силой закона, а не довольствоваться путеводителями и кивать на демократию и рыночную конъюнктуру.

Аревик ЧИЛИНГАРЯН, “Голос Армении”"

----------

Varzor (14.07.2012)

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Հետևողական որ լինենք, քո ասած եթերն էլ կունենանք... շուտով...


Շատ խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ դա մոտ ապագայում կլինի... Դեռ երկար ժամանակ ա պահանջվում մեր հայ ազգի , ավելի ճիշտ գոնե մեծամասնության մենթալիտետը փոխելու համար:
Էնքան են շնչել ու արտաշնչել դժվար ապրուստներով ու աննաներով, որ շատ դժվար կլինի փոխելը:
Բայց ցավն էլ էնա , որ ոչ ոք ոչինչ չի անում էդ փոխելու համար

----------

Tig (14.07.2012), Varzor (14.07.2012)

----------


## Tig

> Շատ խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ դա մոտ ապագայում կլինի... Դեռ երկար ժամանակ ա պահանջվում մեր հայ ազգի , ավելի ճիշտ գոնե մեծամասնության մենթալիտետը փոխելու համար:
> Էնքան են շնչել ու արտաշնչել դժվար ապրուստներով ու աննաներով, որ շատ դժվար կլինի փոխելը:
> Բայց ցավն էլ էնա , որ ոչ ոք ոչինչ չի անում էդ փոխելու համար


Փոփոխման գործընթացը արդեն իսկ ընթացքի մեջ է: Ու համոզված եմ, որ փոփոխությունը դեպի դրականն է լինելու ու երկար չի սպասեցնելու իրեն...  :Wink:

----------

Ruby Rue (15.07.2012)

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Փոփոխման գործընթացը արդեն իսկ ընթացքի մեջ է: Ու համոզված եմ, որ փոփոխությունը դեպի դրականն է լինելու ու երկար չի սպասեցնելու իրեն...


Հուսանք ,փորձենք, մի բան փոխենք….. 
Փոփոխություն մի գուցե լինի, բայց չեմ կարծում , որ դա մոտ ապագայում է:  :Sad:

----------


## Varzor

> Հուսանք ,փորձենք, մի բան փոխենք….. 
> Փոփոխություն մի գուցե լինի, բայց չեմ կարծում , որ դա մոտ ապագայում է:


Հուսալ պետք չի, ըստ ՀՀ գործող կանոնների հավատալ է պետք, հավատանք, որ փոխենք  :LOL: 
Կամ էլ ընենց պիտի անենք, որ ՍՍ-ն մի օր պատահաբար հայկական ալիք դիտի ու իր համար դա դուրեկան չլինի

----------

keyboard (17.07.2012), Ruby Rue (17.07.2012), Tig (17.07.2012), Արէա (17.07.2012), Շինարար (18.07.2012)

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Հուսալ պետք չի, ըստ ՀՀ գործող կանոնների հավատալ է պետք, հավատանք, որ փոխենք 
> Կամ էլ ընենց պիտի անենք, որ ՍՍ-ն մի օր պատահաբար հայկական ալիք դիտի ու իր համար դա դուրեկան չլինի


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  հավատանք, որ փոխենք :LOL:  ավելի լավ ա մի բան անենք , օրինակ ընդհանրապես մարդիկ թող սերիալների թրաֆիկ չապահովեն /_ ի՜նչ ոմ է ասում/_, թե չէ էսքան հավատացինք, ինչ փոխվեց

----------


## Varzor

> հավատանք, որ փոխենք ավելի լավ ա մի բան անենք , օրինակ ընդհանրապես մարդիկ թող սերիալների թրաֆիկ չապահովեն /_ ի՜նչ ոմ է ասում/_, թե չէ էսքան հավատացինք, ինչ փոխվեց


Դե ես էլ եմ ուզում, որ մարդիկ լավ ապրեն, որ աշխարհին խաղաղություն լինի, որ բնությունը չաղտոտեն ու տենց լիքը գեղեցիկ ու լիրիկական բաներ, բայց իրականությունը չի համընկնում մեր ցանկությունների հետ: Բնական է, եթե ամեն մեկս մեր ցանկությունների իրականացման պահով գոնե մի փոքրիկ բան կատարենք, միգուցե մի բան փոխվի, բայց արի ու տես որ հակառակ ցանկութուններ ունեցողներն էլ քիչ չեն, ու դեռ մի բան էլ ավելի գործունյա են ու լծակների տիրապետող:
Ըստ ինձ սերիալների պահանջարկ ունեցող հասարակության ներկայացուցիչների քանակն ավելի մեծ է, քան դրանցից գարշողների քանակը:

----------

Նիկեա (09.08.2012)

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Դե ես էլ եմ ուզում, որ մարդիկ լավ ապրեն, որ աշխարհին խաղաղություն լինի, որ բնությունը չաղտոտեն ու տենց լիքը գեղեցիկ ու լիրիկական բաներ, բայց իրականությունը չի համընկնում մեր ցանկությունների հետ: Բնական է, եթե ամեն մեկս մեր ցանկությունների իրականացման պահով գոնե մի փոքրիկ բան կատարենք, միգուցե մի բան փոխվի, բայց արի ու տես որ հակառակ ցանկութուններ ունեցողներն էլ քիչ չեն, ու դեռ մի բան էլ ավելի գործունյա են ու լծակների տիրապետող:
> Ըստ ինձ սերիալների պահանջարկ ունեցող հասարակության ներկայացուցիչների քանակն ավելի մեծ է, քան դրանցից գարշողների քանակը:


Իսկ եթ՞ե օրինակ էդ սերիալները որակը գնալով բարձրացնեն: Օրինակ սկսեն էդ ողբախառն բաները հանել, քիչ-քիչ իմաստ դնել, նու որոշ ժամանակ հետո գոնե էդ սերիալները նայելով մի բան կսովորեն, համ էլ , որ գոնե 100 հատ սերիալ նկարելու փոխարեն 1 հատ նկարեն, օրինակ ասենք «Արշակունիներ», հաստատ որակն էն չի լինի, ոչ էլ բյուջեն կների, բայց հաստատ ավելի լավը կլինի քան էն ողբերը

----------

Արէա (17.07.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Իսկ եթ՞ե օրինակ էդ սերիալները որակը գնալով բարձրացնեն: Օրինակ սկսեն էդ ողբախառն բաները հանել, քիչ-քիչ իմաստ դնել, նու որոշ ժամանակ հետո գոնե էդ սերիալները նայելով մի բան կսովորեն, համ էլ , որ գոնե 100 հատ սերիալ նկարելու փոխարեն 1 հատ նկարեն, օրինակ ասենք «Արշակունիներ», հաստատ որակն էն չի լինի, ոչ էլ բյուջեն կների, բայց հաստատ ավելի լավը կլինի քան էն ողբերը


Այդ մասին արդեն շատ ենք խոսել` ինչ համար դա անեն? Որակով ապրանք ստանալու համար պիտի լրացուցիչ գումարներ ծախսեն: Ինչ համար ծախսեր կատարեն, եթե առանց դրանց էլ են իրենց գումարը վաստակում?
Դե թող Լֆիկն էլ օղու որակը բարձրացնի  :Jpit:

----------

Արէա (18.07.2012)

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Այդ մասին արդեն շատ ենք խոսել` ինչ համար դա անեն? Որակով ապրանք ստանալու համար պիտի լրացուցիչ գումարներ ծախսեն: Ինչ համար ծախսեր կատարեն, եթե առանց դրանց էլ են իրենց գումարը վաստակում?
> Դե թող Լֆիկն էլ օղու որակը բարձրացնի


Հիհ, իրա սպիրտից բացած «արաղը» սերիալների նման պահանջարկ ունի՝ լիքը , էժան, բոլորին հասանելի, անորակ...
Բայց եթե էդքաաա՜ն ապուշությունների բյուջեն միավորեն, մի հատ նորմալ բան կարող ա ստացվի նկարել …Ճ

----------


## Varzor

> Հիհ, իրա սպիրտից բացած «արաղը» սերիալների նման պահանջարկ ունի՝ լիքը , էժան, բոլորին հասանելի, անորակ...
> Բայց եթե էդքաաա՜ն ապուշությունների բյուջեն միավորեն, մի հատ նորմալ բան կարող ա ստացվի նկարել …Ճ


Բայց նույն եկամուտը չէին ստանա  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

Ժողովուրդ նկատել եք, որ արդեն հստակ կարելի է ալիքները կատեգորիաների բաժանել.
1. հայկական կամ լատինաամերիկյան սերիալների հեղեղ-գովազդ-լուրեր-տափակ շոու-հազվադեպ հետաքրքիր հաղորդում (Շանթ, Արմենիա)
2. հայկական սերիալների հեղեղ-գովազդ-լուրեր-տափակ շոու-հազվադեպ հետաքրքիր հաղորդում-նաֆթալինոտ ֆիլմ (Հ1, Հ2, Կենտրոն, Երևան)
3. լավից վատից հաղորդում (նաև մանկական)-ֆիլմ-գովազդ-ոչ հայկական կամ լատինաամերիկյան սերիալ (Ար, Շողակաթ, ATV, Երկիր Մեդիա)
4. գովազդ-տափակ հաղորդում-տեսահոլովակ (Լայմ, Դար 21)
5. ArmNews  :LOL: 

Ուշադրություն դարձրեք` առաջնակարգ ռեյտինգ ունեցող ու հարուստ հեռուստաալիքների եթերի ֆորմատներին  :Bad:

----------


## Universe

> Բայց նույն եկամուտը չէին ստանա


Այդ իսկ պատճառով հիմա վիտամինը նայող կա, իսկ 32 ատամի աուդիտորիան մինչև 10 անգամ պակասա:
Առանձնացան հովանդավորների համար, ու արդյունքում մեկը դարձավ ահավոր անորակ...

----------


## Tig

*«Դժվար ապրուստի» դեմ բողոքի ակցիա կանցկացնեն*

----------

Varzor (25.07.2012)

----------


## Tig



----------

movsal08 (30.07.2012)

----------


## Tig

*Հեռուստաընկերությունների հակասոցիալական քաղաքականության պաշտպանների քարոզչական թեզերն ու դրանց հակաթեզերը*

Վերջին շրջանում ձևավորվել են քաղաքացիական շարժումներ մի շարք թեմաների շուրջ: Քաղաքացիական շարժումները տարածում և ճանաչում են գտնում լրատվամիջոցների, հատկապես հեռուստաընկերությունների լուսաբանումների արդյունքում, սակայն ի՞նչ իրավիճակում կհայտնվի քաղաքացիական շարժումը, եթե ուղղված է լինի հենց լրատվամիջոցների, մասնավորապես ԶԼՄ-ներից ամենամեծ ազդեցություն ունեցող՝ հեռուստաընկերությունների քաղաքականության դեմ: Նման անշնորհակալ իրավիճակում է հայտնվել «Մաքուր եթերի պահանջ» նախաձեռնությունը: Անշնորհակալ, որովհետև հանրային լայն շերտերի կողմից հայկական հեռուստաեթերի բովանդակային փոփոխությունների պահանջ վաղուց կար, սակայն երբ նախաձեռնող խումբ հայտնվեց, որը սկսեց այդ գործով հետևողկանորեն զբաղվել՝ հասկանալի պատճառներով հայտնվեց որոշ հեռուստաընկերությունների կոշտ քննադատության ալիքի տակ: Քննադատությունն իրականացվում էր ինչպես ուղղակի հեռուստաընկերություններում աշխատող անձնակազմի, այնպես էլ հեռուստաընկերությունների տեսակետին համարժեք կարծիք ունեցող փոքրամասնության խոսքը լուսաբանելու միջոցով:

Ստորև ներկայացնում ենք ներկա հայկական հեռուստաընկերությունների սոցիալ-մշակութային քաղաքականությունն արդարացնող կողմի հնչեցված քարոզչական թեզերն ու դրանց պատասխանները:

*1-ին քարոզչական թեզ՝ հեռուստաընկերությունները ցուցադրում են իրականությունը, մարդիկ պետք է իմանան, թե ինչ է կատարվում իրականում:*

Հիշեցնենք, որ այս թեզն օգտագործվում է հայկական հեռուստասերիալների հակասոցիալական, քրեական քարոզչությունն արդարացնելու օգտին: Եթե խոսքը վերաբերեր հեռուստաընկերությունների լրատվական, վերլուծական, և ոչ թե սոցիալ-մշակութային գործառույթներին՝ կարելի էր ընդունել, որ հեռուստաընկերությունները պետք է ձգտեն իրականությունը ներկայացնել, սակայն սա այդ դեպքը չէ: Եթե նույնիսկ հեռուստասերիալներում ներկայացվող «իրականությամբ» ապրում է մեր հասարակության մեկ կամ տասը տոկոսը, ապա այդ իրականությունը հեռուստասերիալներով ներկայացնելու արդյունքում այդ տաս տոկոսը վերածվում է տասնհինգի, քսանի, երեսունի: Այստեղ հարց է առաջանում, թե չկա՞ արդյոք այլ իրականություն, որն օրինակելի կլինի, որի ներկայացումը եթերով պետության, հասարակության համար վտանգներ չի պարունակում, ինչպիսիք որ կան քրեական, ագրեսիվ, «գողական» ենթամշակույթը ներկայացնող հեռուստասերիալներում:

*2-րդ քարոզչական թեզ՝ հեռուստասերիալներն աշխատանքով են ապահովում հարյուրավոր մարդկանց, ուզում եք, որ նրանք գործազու՞րկ դառնան:*

Հեռուստաընկերությունների բովանդակային հակասոցիալական, հակամշակութային քաղաքականությունը մի քանի հարյուր աշխատատեղերով արդարացնելը նույնն է, եթե ասենք, որ թմրանյութերի բիզնեսով զբաղվող մարդիկ հաց են վաստակում, չի կարելի նրանց զրկել մի կտոր հացից: Համեմատությունը քրեական հանցագործության հետ պատահական չէ, որովհետև շատ զարգացած երկրներում հայկական հեռուստաընկերությունների նման բովանդակային քաղաքականությունը քրեորեն պատժելի է: Բացի այդ «մաքուր եթերի» պահանջ ներկայացնողները ոչ թե եթերից հեռուստասերիալների դադարեցում են պահանջում, այլ միայն դրանց բովանդակային դրական փոփոխություններ:

*3-րդ քարոզչական թեզ՝ հեռուստասերիալների արդյունքում մարդիկ ավելի հաճախ են սկսել թատրոն գնալ:*

Այս թեզը շատ նման է նախորդին՝ երկու դեպքում էլ մի ոլորտի բացասական հետևանքներն արդարացվում են այլ ոլորտներում ունեցած դրական նշանակությամբ: Այս թեզում խախտվում է պատճառահետևանքային կապը՝ եթե թատրոնի դերասանների հեռուստասերիալներում խաղալու արդյունքում մի քանի տոկոսով ավելանում է թատրոն հաճախորդների թիվը, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ հեռուստասերիալները պետք է իրենց իրավունք վերապահեն հակասոցիալական, քրեական արտադրանք հրամցնել ողջ հանրությանը՝ իր բոլոր հետևանքներով:

*4-րդ քարոզչական թեզ՝ հանցագործություններն ու բռնությունը միշտ էլ ուղեկցել են մարդկանց, հեռուստաընկերություններն այս հարցում որևէ նշանակություն չունեն:*

Բնականաբար, շատ են հանցագործները, որոնց օրինազանցության պատճառը հեռուստատեսությունը չէ, որովհետև հանցագործություններ կատարվել են մարդկության պատմության հնագույն ժամանակներից, և դրանց առաջացման պատճառները բազմաթիվ են, սակայն հեռուստաընկերությունները ցուցադրում են քրեական վարքի մոդելներ, որոնք, կրկնօրինակման առարկա դառնալով, ավելացնում են եղած բռնությունների ու հանցագործությունների թիվը, տոկոսը:

*5-րդ քարոզչական թեզ՝ հեռուստաընկերությունների բովանդակային քաղաքականությանը խառնվելը գրաքննություն է:*

Այս քարոզչական թեզի կողմնակիցները կամ գործի բերումով կամ էլ այլ պատճառներով հավատում են այն միֆին, որ լրատվամիջոցները կարող են և պետք է օբյեկտիվ լինեն: Սակայն ժամանակակից սոցիոլոգիան այլևս մերժում է օբյեկտիվության հնարավորության գաղափարն ու դրա փոխարեն առաջ է քաշել ինտերսուբյեկտիվիզմ հասկացությունը: Շատ չմանրամասնելով օբյեկտիվիզմի մասին միֆը՝ նշենք, որ հեռուստաընկերությունների սոցիալ-մշակութային քաղաքականությունը վերահսկող կառույցներ կան բոլոր զարգացած երկրներում, որովհետև լրատվամիջոցները ոչ ֆորմալ կրթական ինստիտուտներ են և դրանց գործունեությունից է կախված՝ կձևավորվի առողջ հասարակություն, թե՝ ոչ: Այդ նպատակների համար Ֆրանսիայում գործում է «Բարձրագույն աուդիովիզուլ խորհորդը» (CSA), Մեծ Բրիտանիայում՝ «Կապի կառավարման» մարմինը (Ofcom) և այլն: Ընդհանրապես, կոմերցիայի չարաշահումը թույլ չտալու համար աշխարհի բազմաթիվ պետություններ մասնակցում են հեռուստատեսության եթերային քաղաքականության մշակման գործին:

*6-րդ քարոզչական թեզ՝ հանրապետության նախագահն իրավունք չունի խառնվել հեռուստաընկերությունների քաղաքականությանը, սխալ է նախագահին նամակ ուղղել հեռուստաընկերությունների հակասոցիալական քաղաքականության փոփոխման առաջարկով:*

Վերոնշյալ թեզն ավելի մասնավոր է, և վերաբերում է վերջերս մի շարք մտավորականների, մշակույթի գործիչների ու հասարակական կազմակերպությունների կողմից նախագահին ուղղված նամակին, որով պահանջ էր դրվում վերջ տալ հեռուստաընկերությունների հակասոցիալական քաղաքականությանը:

Սակայն հատկապես ՀՀ նախագահին նամակն ուղարկելն ուներ հիմնավոր պատճառներ.

Ա) Հայկական հեռուստաեթերը հնարավոր է կարգավորել միայն ինստիտուցիոնալ ենթահամակարգերի ձևավորման միջոցով, որոնք մեզանում բացակայում են, և որոնց ստեղծումը հնարավոր է միայն ամենաբարձր միջնորդությամբ:

Բ) Ոլորտում առկա են բազմաթիվ օրենսդրական բացթողումներ, որոնցով զբաղվելու ցանկություն չուներ ոչ մի խորհրդարանական խմբակցություն: Արդյունքում ամենամեծ խորհրդարանական մանդատ ունեցող կուսակցության ղեկավարին հասարակական պահանջարկ ներկայացնելուց բացի այլ ելք չէր մնում:

Գ) Ոլորտի կարգավորմամբ զբաղվով «Հեռուստատեսության և ռադիոյի ազգային հանձնաժողովը» օրենքների բացակայության պատճառով որևէ դերակատարություն ու գործառույթ չունի, ինչի արդյունքում նրանց դիմելն անիմաստ էր:

*7-րդ քարոզչական թեզ՝ պետությունը կարող է միջնորդել միայն հանրային հեռուստաընկերությունների քաղաքականության հարցում, և իրավունք չունի խառնվել մասնավոր հեռուստաընկերությունների քաղաքականությանը:*

Հանրային հեռուստաընկերության դեպքում պետական միջամությունը պարտավոր է, որովհետև հանրային հեռուստաընկերությունները պարտավոր են բավարարել հանրային պահանջները, սակայն դա չի նշանակում, որ մասնավոր հեռուստաընկերություններն իրավունք ունեն սոցիալ-մշակութային տեսանկյունից ամենթողության քաղաքականություն վարել: Քանի որ պետության քաղաքացին ձևավորվում, դաստիարակվում է այդ թվում նաև մասնավոր հեռուստաընկերությունների միջոցով՝ անհրաժեշտ են ընդհանուր օրենքներ, որոնք թույլ չեն տա քրեական, հակասոցիալական վարքի մոդելներ քարոզել մասնավոր ալիքների եթերում (խոսքը չի գնում մասնավոր հեռուստաընկերությունների լրատվական, վերլուծական գործառույթների վերահսկմանը):

Վահրամ Միրաքյան

07.08.12

Աղբյուր՝ times.am

----------

Varzor (09.08.2012)

----------


## Tig



----------

Nimra (30.08.2012), Ֆոտոն (30.08.2012)

----------


## Tig

Տենց էլ մշակությանին հարցերի վերաբերյալ ընդհանուր թեմաներ քննարկելու համար բաժին չունեցանք:
Ստիպված նման հարցերին վերաբերվող նյութերը այստեղ կտեղադրեմ, մանավանդ, որ թեմայի հետ սերտ կապ ունի:

----------


## Tig

*«Այդքան բռնաբարված «շնորհակալությունների» ու ծափերի շքերթ». Էրիկ Բարսեղյանի դիտարկումները հեռուստաեթերի եւ մարդկային վարքագծի մասին*
Սեպտեմբեր 20, 2012 15:08

Վերջին ժամանակներում շատ է խոսվում հեռուստատեսության դերի և գործառույթների մասին, որի շուրջ հնչած կարծիքները տարբերվելով միմիանցից` բերում են բախման և թաքնված ներանձնային կոնֆլիկտների: Ոմանք պնդում են, որ հեռուստատեսության առաքելությունը հասարակությանը կրթելն ու դաստիարակելն է, ոմանք էլ համոզված են, որ այն պետք է կատարի միայն տեղեկատվական ֆունկցիա` հանրությանն իրազեկելով երկրի ներսում և դրսում տեղի ունեցող իրադարձությունների մասին: Այդ և նման խնդիրների շուրջ փորձեցինք զրուցել «Մշակութային շրջանակ» հաղորդաշարի հեղինակ և վարող, ԵԹԿՊԻ դասախոս Էրիկ Բարսեղյանի հետ, որի համոզմամբ հեռուստահաղորդումը պետք է զերծ լինի ավելորդաբանություններից և եսակենտրոն հաղորդավարին գովազդելու մոլուցքից:

*Վերջերս հեղինակային հեռուստահաղորդում եք պատրաստել: Ինչի՞ մասին է այն:*

Հաղորդաշարը կոչվում է «Մշակութային շրջանակ», որը հեռարձակվում է «Կենտրոն» հեռուստաալիքով, եթերում է ընդամենը երկու ամիս: Հաղորդման միջոցով բանախոսների շուրթերով նկատում ու բարձրաձայնում եմ այն բացերն ու ձեռքբերումները, որոնք առաջնային են, արդյունավետ ու հայանպաստ մշակութային քաղաքականություն վարելու իմաստով: Խնդիրներ, որոնք գրանցվում կամ նկատվում են մշակույթի ոլորտում ընդհանրապես: Իսկ հաղորդման առավելությունն, ըստ իս, այն է, որ բացի թերությունները նկատելն ու մատնանշելը, առաջարկում ենք նաև տարբերակներ, լուծումներ` առաջացած խնդիրները շտկելու ուղղությամբ: Հյուրերին ընտրում եմ առաջնորդվելով «ազատ մարդ, ողջամիտ կարծիք» սկզբունքով: Խոսում ենք մարդու, քաղաքացու, կյանքի բացատրելի և անբացատրելի կողմերի մասին ու ստացվում է անկեղծ զրույց իր ոլորտը ներկայացնող ազնիվ պրոֆեսիոնալի հետ: Ահա և հաղորդման ողջ էությունը:

*Ինչպիսի՞ն պետք է լինի իդեալական հաղորդումը:*

Ես գիտեմ, թե ինչպիսին չպիտի լինի իդեալական հաղորդումը: Հաղորդումը չպիտի լինի հեղինակի կամ հաղորդավարի PR-ի զոհը: Հաճախ կարող ես հանդիպել հաղորդումներ, երբ խոսում է հյուրը, բայց, չգիտես ինչու, ողջ հաղորդման ընթացում տեսախցիկը ցուցադրում է հաղորդավարի ապուշ, հիացած դեմքը: Կամ ասենք, հյուրի ոգևորված և խոսքի կուլմինացիոն պահին հաղորդավարն ընդհատում է ու ասենք արտահայտում մոտավորապես այսպիսի մի բան «հաաաաա~ հիշում եմ, երբ ես փոքր էի…»: Վերջ, հաղորդումը տապալված է: Կամ այդքան բռնաբարված «շնորհակալությունների» ու ծափերի շքերթը: Հաղորդման կեսից ավելին մեկը մյուսին շնորհակալություն է հայտնում ու ծափեր կորզում չգիտես ու՞մ կամ ինչի՞ համար: Ինչ վերաբերում է մեր նախագծին, ապա հաղորդման ընթացքում հյուրին ես տալիս եմ հստակ հարց ու ստանում կոնկրետ պատասխան, հաղորդման ընթացքում գրեթե չեմ երևում` մոնտաժի ժամանակ թողնելով միայն օրվա հյուրի պատասխանները: Նրանց մտքերն ինձ համար ավելի կարևոր են, քան իմ երևալու ծածուկ փափագը` այդ կարճ քսան րոպեների ընթացքում:

*Ինչպիսի՞ն պետք է լինի արվեստագետը:*

Ուսուցիչս` Հենրիկ Հովհաննիսյանը, մի առիթով ասաց. «Երբ կկարդաս մի գիրք, որտեղ չես գտնի քո փնտրածը, չտարակուսես, քանի որ այդ դեպքում նույնպես մի բան իմացար, իմացար, որ այդ գրքում քո փնտրած նյութը չկա: Ես չգիտեմ՝ ինչպիսի՞ն պետք է լինի արվեստագետը, բայց գիտեմ, թե ինչպիսին չպետք է լինի արվեստագետը: Կան մարդիկ, որոնք ձախ ձեռքով աջ ականջ են բռնում ու իրենց համարում են արվեստագետ, սիրում են շատախոսել, շատ բողոքել, մեղադրել ուրիշին սեփական անհաջողություններում, շատ ծխել, շատ խմել, հատկապես անորակ օղի ու դառը սուրճ: Արվեստագետը չպիտի լինի անհաջողակ:

*ԶԼՄ-ի դերը մեծ է կյանքի բոլոր ոլորտներում փոփոխություններին սկիզբ տալու համար: Հաշտվո՞ւմ եք դրանց գործելաոճի հետ:*

Հիմա բոլորս խոսում ենք սերիալների մասին` մոռանալով ԶԼՄ դաշտը: Իսկական աղետն էստեղ փնտրեք: Հիմնականում հիմար թեմաներ են լուսաբանում, նույնքան հիմար և բովանդակության հետ կապ չունեցող վերնագրերով` բառերի ոճաբանական ու իմաստաբանական այլանդակ ձևակերպումներով իմաստազրկում են լուսաբանվող թեման: Երբ մարդն ամեն օր տեսնում է, որ տասնյակ մարդիկ իրենց նետում են կամուրջներից, նրա ենթագիտակցության մեջ ձևավորվում է կարծիք, որ դա պրոբլեմներից ձերբազատվելու միջոց է, խնդիրները հաղթահարելու տարբերակ, ինչի հետևանքով ինքնասպանություններն ավելանում են, ոչ թե պակասում: Մարդիկ դարձել են նյարդային ու չեն էլ հասկանում, որ դրա պատճառը լրատվական դաշտի ամենաթողությունն է, ամենասկանդալային ու հիվանդ նյութի հեղինակը դառնալու մոլուցքը: Խոսքի ազատության քողի ներքո գրում ենք ամեն այլանդակություն` ակամա դառնալով այդ բացասական երևույթների «գովազդային գործակալը»: Չենք հասկանում, որ հասարակությունն ավելի լավը չի դառնա «սկեսրայրների կողմից բռնաբարված հարսներ», «երիտասարդի կողմից բռնաբարված տատիկներ», «ընտանիքի անդամներին մորթած թմրամոլներ» ու նման երևույթներ անընդհատ լսելով ու տեսնելով: Մի լրագրող կա, որն անընդհատ լուսանկարում է կամուրջներից նետվող մարդկանց ու ավտովթարներ: Ես լրջորեն հարցնում եմ. դրանից ավելացե՞լ, թե՞ պակասել են նման երևույթները: Պետք է ասի, թե իմ նպատակն ա՞յլ է: Պարզապես եղածը լուսաբանե՞լն է: Այդ դեպքում լուսաբանիր դրական բաներ, եղբայր: Դու հո սատանա՞ չես: Այնպես արա, որ նպատակդ ծառայի լավ նպատակի: Եվս մի բան: Օտար բառերով, հատկապես թուրքերենով ողողված է հայկական հեռուստալրատվության և ինտերնետային լրատվական դաշտը: Ես չեմ խոսում միջազգային բառերն անպայմանորեն հայերեն թարգմանելու մոլուցքի մասին: Բայց կան բառեր, որոնց կիրառումը, հատկապես ինտերնետում, երբ քեզ կարդում են, ոչ միայն քո երկրացիները, այլև այդքան «սիրելի» հարևաններդ, ռազմավարական նշանակության վրիպում է դառնում: Ինչ-որ մեկն ինձ կարող է բացատրել, այդ ի՞նչպես եղավ, որ Մեծ Հայքի ժամանակ այդ նահանգը կոչվում էր Արցախ/Արա թագավորի անտառներ/, իսկ հիմա Ղարաբաղ/սև հող, թուրք./: Ինչո՞ւ ենք ամեն գնով ամբողջ աշխարհին «համոզում», որ այո, դա թուրքերի սև հողն է, ոչ թե մեր Արայի անտառը: Տարածքի ազատագրումն այլ բան է, գրագետ ու հայանպաստ դիվանագիտություն վարելը՝ մեկ այլ բան: Այ սա է մեր այսօրվա լրատվությունն` իր ողջ հմայքով:

*Ո՞րն է այդ ամենի ելքը:*

Հույն փիլիսոփա Սոկրատն ասել է. «Ես գիտեմ, որ ոչինչ չգիտեմ»: Մինչև սա չիմանանք, ոչինչ չի փոխվի: Քանզի այդ գիտակցումից հետո է միայն ցանկություն առաջանում ճանաչելու իմաստություն և զխրատ, իմանալ զբան հաճարոյ:

*Նկարագրեք ձեզ երեք բառով:*

Մի հայկական կենաց կա. երջանիկ, չաղ ու բախտավոր:

*Ի դեպ, ի՞նչ եք դասավանդում Երևանի թատրոնի և կինոյի ինստիտուտում:*

Դասավանդում եմ ռեժիսուրա և դերասանական արվեստ առարկաները, Երևանի թատրոնի և կինոյի պետական ինստիտուտում:

*Եվ ինչպիսի՞ դասախոս եք:*

Այնպիսի, որը դասավանդման մեթոդիկային մոտենում է, ոչ թե դասախոսի, այլ ուսանողի աչքերով: Միայն այդ դեպքում կարելի է հետաքրքրություն առաջացնել ուսման, գիտելիքի հանդեպ:

*Ո՞րն է հաջողությանը հասնելու ճանապարհը:*

Պաոլո Կոելիոն ասում է. «Երբ ինչ-որ բանի շատ ես ձգտում, ողջ տիեզերքը օգնում է քեզ նպատակիդ հասնելու համար»:

*Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է հարթել կարիերայի «քարքարոտ» ճանապարհը:*

Մի առիթով Արմեն Ջիգարխանյանն ասաց. «Մարդը կենդանի է իր պրոբլեմներով»: Համակարծիք եմ վարպետի հետ: Մարդը հասունանում, թրծվում է հենց այդ խնդիրների հաղթահարման ճանապարհին: Կարծում եմ՝ այստեղ նույնպես պետք է շնորհակալ լինել քեզ մարդ դարձնող դժվարություններին:

*Ինչպիսի՞ն եք դուք դժվարությունները հաղթահարելիս:*

Անզիջում, ինքս ինձ հետ: Կարծում եմ, որ պայքարի ողջ էությունը սեփական թուլությունների հաղթահարումն է: Մարդն իր ողջ գիտակցական կյանքում հաղթում կամ պարտվում է ինքն իրեն: Իմաստասերներից մեկն ասել է. «Եթե պարտվել ես մենամարտում և դրա համար բացի քեզնից ոչ մեկին չես մեղադրում, ապա դա կլինի քո վերջին պարտությունը»: Կարևորն այն է, որ այդ դժվարությունների հաղթահարման ճանապարհին չչարանաս ո՜չ քո, ոչ էլ մարդկության հանդեպ: Եթե չարանաս, կհայտնվես Գորկու «Հատակում», եթե ոչ` կդառնաս ժպտադեմ իմաստուն:

*Ի՞նչը կարող է ձեզ հիասթափեցնել:*

Դավաճանությունն ու մարտնչող տգիտությունը:

*Իսկ ուրախացնե՞լ:*

Մարդկային յուրաքանչյուր ծնունդ:

*Եթե նույնիսկ նա դառնալու է հերթական Հիտլե՞ր:*

Այո, նույնիսկ եթե վտանգ կա, որ նա կդառնա հերթական Հիտլեր: Այդպիսին չեն ծնվում, այդպիսին դառնում են: Այստեղ պետք է փնտրել ոչ թե անհատի պրոբլեմ, այլ հասարակության: Դրանք մարդկային բարդույթներ են, որոնք ձևավորվում են հիվանդ հասարակության ներսում և հետագայում դառնում մեծ աղետների պատճառ: Ադոլֆը չէր դառնա այդպիսին, եթե մի օր նրա նկարչության ուսուցիչը չասեր՝ տղա ջան դու մի զբաղվիր նկարչությամբ, դու անտաղանդ ես: Եվ մի ուսուցչի անփույթ խոսքի հետևանքով ողջ աշխարհը տեսավ Ադոլֆի «տաղանդը»: Կամ վերցնենք Բոնապարտին: Եթե նրան պատանեկան, երիտասարդական հասակում կանայք այդքան չմերժեին… Հետագայում նրա յուրաքանչյուր արշավ ավարտվում էր տվյալ քաղաքի ամենագեղեցիկ կնոջը տիրանալով: Նույն բարդույթն ուներ նաև Մակեդոնացին: Նրա մասին ասում են, թե սեռական շեղումներ է ունեցել, բայց ես վստահ եմ, որ նրա միակ շեղումը եղել է տիրանալու մոլուցքը, տիրանալ բոլորին և ամեն ինչին: Այնպես որ ծնունդը բարի է, իսկ մարդու դաստիարակության համար պատասխանատում են բոլորը:

*Ինչպիսի՞ն պետք է լինի հայկական ընտանիքի մոդելը:*

Ընտանիքի և դաստիարակության մոդելի մասին շատ խորիմաստ ու ճշմարիտ է խոսում Անտուան Դը Սենտ Էքսյուպերին իր «Փոքրիկ իշխանը» ստեղծագործության մեջ: Իսկ իմ բանաձևը հետևյալն է. երբ աշխարհիս երեսին ապրող ամեն մեկ մարդ մտածի իր դիմացինի մասին, բոլորը կլինեն ուշադրության կենտրոնում ու ջերմառատ հոգածության ներքո: Այդ դեպքում ոչ ոք ուշադրության պակաս չի ունենա, իսկ դա կկարգավորի շատ ու շատ այլ բաներ, որոնք թվում է, թե կարգավորվում են այլ միջոցներով: Մարդուն միայն ուշադրություն է հարկավոր, ուրիշ ոչինչ: Սա համամարդկային մեծ ընտանիքի մոդելը պետք է լինի, որը կիրառվի նաև բոլոր փոքր ընտանիքներում: Այդ կենսափիլիսոփայության հիմքում ընկած է տալու, ոչ թե` վերցնելու գաղափարը, ինչը կարծում եմ իդեալական է բոլոր ազգերի ու կրոնների համար:

*Իսկ ո՞րն է իսկական հայեցի երաժշտությունը:*

Հայեցի է այն ամենը, ինչը սնուցելով հայ մարդու արմատները` նրան ավելի է ամրացնում իր հող ու ջրին:

*Ի՞նչն է ձեզ զայրացնում մեր քաղաքում:*

Չարդարացված գիշերային հրավառություններն ու բարձրաձայն խոսող քաղքենիները, որոնք չեն զգում միջավայրի զարկերակն ու ապրում են համառ բթության մեջ: Կար ժամանակ, երբ հրավառությունն իմաստ ուներ: Հիմա, ի թիվս այլ գույների, իմաստազրկվել ու գունաթափվել է նաև դա:

*Իսկ ի՞նչն է ձեզ զայրացնում մարդու մեջ:*

Դատարկախոսությունից ավելի, ինձ նյարդայնացնում են մարդկային անհարկի ինքնահավանությունն ու հանդգնությունը: Ոչ մի իմաստուն երբեք չափազանց վստահ չի եղել, հիացած չի եղել իր անձով: Հիմա աքլորները շատ են, ավելին, շատ քչերն են, որ աքլոր չեն: Լեզու բերան չունեցող մասնագետներ ու մարդիկ, խնդրեմ, որքան ցանկանաս: Երբ մարդ դադարում է կասկածել իրեն, դադարում է խորհուրդ հարցնել, դա արդեն հոգեկան հիվանդության նախանշաններ են: Էդպիսին եղել են գրեթե բոլոր միապետները:

*Եթե կախարդական փայտիկ ունենայիք, ի՞նչ կփոխեիք Հայաստանում:*

Նախ, մի քանիսին կզրկեյի կախարդական փայտիկներից:

*Ձեր խորհուրդը «նորաթուխ կարիերիստներին»:*

Հիշու՞մ եք մի մուլտֆիլմ կար` Я самый самый. Այ այդ ֆիլմում ասվում է. Никогда не говори, что ты самый смелый, самый сильный, самый умный, встретишь более сильного, смелого, мудрого.

Ելենա Չոբանյան

Աղբյուր՝ aravot.am

----------

Varzor (24.09.2012)

----------


## Universe

ԱԽոսքերն ավելորդ են.... Մոտ 10 րոպե առաջ եմ նկարել... ու ամեն օրա սենց էս ալիքում...

----------

Smokie (26.09.2012), Tig (26.09.2012), Varzor (27.09.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ԱԽոսքերն ավելորդ են.... Մոտ 10 րոպե առաջ եմ նկարել... ու ամեն օրա սենց էս ալիքում...


Փաստորեն էրեկ Կարքին Սերիալը չկար: Ես էլ վախենում էի, որ բաց եմ թողել  :Blush:

----------

Varzor (27.09.2012), Ձայնալար (26.09.2012)

----------


## Tig

Վերջապես քննարկումները հասան ԱԺ: Շատ դանդաղ, բայց այնուամենայնիվ հասան:

*Հեռուստատեսային ճիշտ քաղաքականությունը կարող է հերոսներ ծնել, իսկ սխալը՝ ֆաշիստներ ու այլասերվածներ*

«Հեռոստատեսությունը համարում եմ ռազմավարական նշանակության ոլորտ և կարծում եմ, որ բոլորս պարտավոր ենք նայել հենց այդ պրիզմայով, որովհետև, ի վերջո, հեռուստատեսության միջոցով կարող ենք դաստիարակել նորմալ քաղաքացի, ֆաշիստներ, այլասերվածներ, քծնողներ, իսկ եթե ցանկանում ենք՝ նորմալ հասարակություն ձևավորել»,- ԱԺ ամբիոնից ասել է «Ժառանգություն» խմբակցության ղեկավար Ռուբեն Հակոբյանը և նշել, որ ինքը դժգոհ է մեր հեռուստատեսային քաղաքականությունից: Պատգամավորը նաև շեշտել է, որ հեռուստատեսության ճիշտ քաղաքականության դեպքում կարող են ծնվել հերոսներ, գիտնականներ, հիանալի քաղաքական գործիչներ,  իրական կերպարներ, քանի որ հեռուստատեսությունը մեծ գործիք է, որը պետք է ճիշտ օգտագործել: Ըստ նրա, մեզ մոտ գերիշխողն ու թելադրողը  բիզնեսն է, և հեռուստատեսությունն էլ է դարձել ընդամենը բիզնես, որը խժռում է դաստիարակչական եթերը: «Ժառանգություն» խմբակցության ղեկավարը խոսել է նաև կուսակցական եթերից, որ մեր երկրում  շատ գումար ունեցողը տնամերձ տարածքում կարող է հեռուստատեսություն հիմնել և սկսել այդ հեռուստատեսությամբ քարոզել իրենց կերպարը կամ արժեքային համակարգը, որովհետև չունենք այնպիսի հեռուստաեթերային քաղաքականություն, որտեղ մարդիկ կարողանան ինքնառեալիզացվեն: Պատգամավորը նաեւ ավելացրել է, որ ինքն էլ եթե հնարավորություն ունենար, թերեւս  նույնը կաներ, քանի որ մեր երկրում միայն այդպես կարելի է խոսքը հասանելի դարձնել հանրությանը:

Մելինե Մաթևոսյան


*Բռնություն, ագրեսիա, էրոտիկա և այլ դրսևորումներ պարունակող հաղորդումների համար երբեք ոչ ոք չի պատժվել*

ԱԺ-ի քառօրյա քննարկումների ժամանակ ԱԺ փոխնախագահ Էդուարդ Շարմազանովն անդրադարձավ հեռուստատեսության ներկայիս եթերի վիճակին և այդ կապակցությամբ ՀՌԱՀ նախագահ Գրիգոր Ամալյանին հարցրեց, թե ի՞նչ գնահատական է տալիս այն եթերին, որտեղ կա ագրեսիա, բռնություն, էրոտիկա, և ՀՌԱՀ-ը՝ որպես վերահսկողական գործառույթ ունեցող հանձնաժողով, քանի՞ անգամ է իրականացրել տույժ, տուգանք կամ պատժամիջոց նմանատիպ հաղորդումների կամ նմանատիպ  էթիկայի կանոններին չհամապատասխանող հաղորդում պատրաստելու համար: ՀՌԱՀ-ի նախագահը պատասխանեց, որ բռնություն, ագրեսիա, էրոտիկա և այլ դրսևորումներ պարունակող հաղորդումների համար երբեք տույժեր չեն կիրառվել, քանի որ ժամանակին օրենսդրությամբ չափորոշիչների սահմանման իրավասությունը տրված էր ՀՌԱՀ-ին, սակայն կարճ ժամանակ անց մեկ այլ առաջարկով չափորոշիչների սահմանման իրավասությունը վերապահեց Ազգային ժողովին, այդ դեպքում իրենք ոչինչ անել չէին կարող: Ըստ Ամալյանի՝ այդ մի քանի ամսվա ընթացքում, ըստ էության, էֆեկտիվ են  գործել և հույս հայտնեց, որ երբ խորհրդին վերադարձնեն այդ իրավունքը, ապա ամեն ինչ կրկին կսկսի կարգավորվել:

Վերջում ԱԺ փոխնախագահի կողմից առաջարկվեց այդ հարցը կրկին քննարկել և ընդհանուր հայտարարի գալ, քանի որ խնդիրն առկա է և օրեցօր ավելի մտահոգիչ է դառնում:

Մելինե Մաթևոսյան

----------

Malxas (06.10.2012), Varzor (06.10.2012)

----------

